#ubuntuone 2009-11-23
<mandel> In desktopcouch when the application_annotations from Ubuntu One is present, does the actual value of the deleted field matter? I have notices that when using the CouchDatabase.record_exist method the value false is returned even when 'deleted' is set to false, is that correct?
<vds> mandel: that's a question for either aquarius or thisfred
<aquarius> mandel, heya
<thisfred> hi
<thisfred> I missed the question :)
<aquarius> mandel, glad to see you got back OK :)
<vds> thisfred: I'll sent it in pvt
<thisfred> vds: I'm thinking about the timestamps
<mandel> aquarius: yes, I managed to get back to europe, and I'm lazy ans did not go to work :P
<aquarius> :)
<thisfred> we may have to go back to the metadocument idea, in combination with looking at the _changes feed. I need to ask some more questions on #couchdb
<aquarius> mandel, fortunately I am at work ;)
<mandel> aquarius: yes hehe
<aquarius> mandel, desktopcouch.records should honour the actual value of a_a.U1.deleted, not just check whether it exists
<aquarius> if it doesn't, that's a bug
<thisfred> which it may be
<thisfred> since I wrote the javascript
<thisfred> which I am not a native speaker of
<mandel> aquarius: I have noticed that in mine while playing around
<mandel> thisfred: not a big deal, is probably checking that the field is there but not the value...
<aquarius> mandel, then it's a bug. Do feel free to file said bug, or better still patch it ;-)
<mandel> should be easy to solve
<mandel> aquarius: I'll patch it :D
<aquarius> mandel, although...we need to think about how to fix problems like that
<aquarius> since the existing views won't be overwritten
<thisfred> mandel: let me know when it's ready, I'll review. And I may have to do the same thing on the server side in some places
<thisfred> aquarius: ah right
<mandel> thisfred: sure, I'll do it right now
<thisfred> aquarius: didn't we talk about a version number in the views?
<mandel> aquarius: true that, I though that there was a place to put the views used by apps which is updated in every startup, can't we do the same?
<aquarius> mandel, there is, but (a) no-one's yet using the filesystem reader, and (b) that's database-specific
<thisfred> aquarius: the views will also need to be updated separately on the server, since replication blocks them
<aquarius> but the get_records view which desktopcouch.records creates is not database-specific; it creates it in each database that you access
<mandel> aquarius: true..
<mandel> thisfred: where is the view stored in the project?
<thisfred> mandel: records/server_base.py
<thisfred> in get_records()
<thisfred> oh, I don't think I wrote that :)
<thisfred> since I didn't know about js try/catch. but that's clever
<thisfred> aquarius: since you're catching errors there anyway, it could just be if  (doc['application_annotations']['Ubuntu One']['private_application_annotations']['deleted'] != true) right?
<aquarius> what is it right now?
<urbanape> morning, all.
<teknico> urbanape, hi
<urbanape> hey, teknico. how are things going?
<teknico> urbanape, rocking! http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=170313504396
<aquarius> heya urbanape
<aquarius> welcome back :)
<urbanape> you as well
<urbanape> have you switched to mutt yet?
<urbanape> DO IT
<teknico> mutt? :-)
<urbanape> you know you miss the pure, unabashed joys of terminal apps.
<aquarius> I do not miss them :)
<aquarius> have switched to claws, for now
<urbanape> aquarius: actually, some one was telling me that Thunderbird 3b is actually pretty nice.
<aquarius> which looks horrid
<aquarius> but doesn't hang forever like TB does
<aquarius> TB3 is nice, I just can't get it to smegging work
<urbanape> bummer. I gave up on TB altogether a while ago. Tried to be clever with offlineimap, but needn't have bothered.
<teknico> urbanape, why not?
<urbanape> because mutt does imap just fine.
<urbanape> also, I think I lost some mail experimenting with two different machines running offlineimap
<teknico> urbanape, what about HTML emails and images? :-)
<urbanape> what about them? pfff. No, really, I dunno. Haven't seen any yet that I missed.
<mandel> thisfred: I already pushed the branch, I also fixed the python code to test for the flag to be true.
<thisfred> mandel: awesome!
 * aquarius tries to work out where generated desktopcouch HTML documentation should live. Suggestions welcomed. freedesktop is a wiki, so it can't go there; launchpad cna't publish arbitrary HTML pages, so it can't go there. hrm.
<aquarius> and now rodrigo_ appears, just after I ask a relevant question ;)
<thisfred> aquarius: we need desktopcouch.org
<aquarius> I am starting to think that
<thisfred> aquarius: wasn't there talk of some webspace on apache though?
<aquarius> which apache?
<thisfred> as in the apache.org domain
<rodrigo_> aquarius: inet connection just came back, so re-ask if you need me :)
<aquarius> what, like the Apache Foundation?
<thisfred> yeah
<aquarius> rodrigo_,  /me tries to work out where generated desktopcouch HTML documentation should live. Suggestions welcomed. freedesktop is a wiki, so it can't go there; launchpad cna't publish arbitrary HTML pages, so it can't go there. hrm.
<rodrigo_> aquarius: publish in some url, or you mean installed with the package?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, some url
<thisfred> probably the bureaucracy won't be worth it for a few web pages
<aquarius> we can add it to the package (perhaps), certainly
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I've started adding DC docs at freedesktop, as you know
<rodrigo_> desktopcouch.org might be a good idea, I guess
<aquarius> is there freedesktop HTML hosting other than the wiki?
<rodrigo_> not that I know of, although I think the wiki accepts HTML pages
<rodrigo_> although that would mean updating them by hand, I guess
<rodrigo_> hmm, or as thisfred suggests, having it in couchdb pages might be great
<rodrigo_> and why doesn't lp allow html pages? what do projects hosted in lp do for documentation then?
<dobey> urbanape: i think a requirement for using mutt is having a full beard. goatees won't do.
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I don't know what projects hosted in LP do...
<aquarius> urbanape, do you have anything specific outstanding to do in lazr-js that I could pick up on?
<dobey> rodrigo_: what kind of documentation?
<rodrigo_> dobey: generated html pages
<aquarius> dobey, generated API docs for desktopcouch is specifically what we're talking about
<dobey> rodrigo_: put them on another site and link to it from lp is what they do i guess
<aquarius> dobey, yeah; what I've been trying to work out is where that other site should be
<aquarius> is it time for the standup?
<dobey> rodrigo_: as lp isn't meant to be a web host, but stuff for managing a project
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yes, it is
<dobey> actually i don't know
<dobey> with the time change and all
<rodrigo_> oh, another time change?
<urbanape> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: the US changed to DST a couple weeks ago
<teknico> me
<vds> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> dobey: yeah, and we went back to 4PM my time then
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> the times, they are a-changing
<dobey> rodrigo_: and i thought we were keeping the standup at UTC time
<rodrigo_> dobey: seems not :)
<dobey> me
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> hi, nessitas. :)
<teknico> aargh, the nessitas are coming! quick, run, run!
<rodrigo_> :)
<teknico> CardinalFang, you?
<CardinalFang> teknico, eh?
<urbanape> aquarius: desktopcouch.tumblr.com
<aquarius> :)
<teknico> CardinalFang, standup time :-)
<urbanape> <0.2 wink>ly yrs,
<teknico> urbanape, shall we start?
<urbanape> sure thing
<urbanape> DONE: Traveled. Slept. Reconnected with fam. Sent a note to the bindwood users who were having problems to try my PPA.
<urbanape> TODO: Work on FF threading for Bindwood, explore Chromium extensions, get ubuntuone-servers branch reviewed.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico: please
<teknico> DONE: holiday, proposed branch to fix Funambol config and tests for v. 8.0 (#403435)
<teknico> TODO: finish updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 in our code (#403435)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: code review, worked with thisfred on the new timestamps implementation, face duty
<vds> TODO: more face duty
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> jblount: please...
<jblount> DONE: Review day, got some code landed
<jblount> TODO: Still need to figure out broken test with /account/machines pages
<jblount> BLOCKED: none
<jblount> rodrigo_: tag!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: UDS. Started libubuntuone to contain music store widget and contacts picker
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Talk to Ara about writing mago tests for evo-couchdb. Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). openSUSE/Fedora packaging with aquarius. API documentation for couchdb-glib. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?  File bug for evo
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: dobey
<aquarius> rodrigo_, file bug for ev?
<rodrigo_> aquarius: yes, as discussed with teknico 2 weeks ago
<aquarius> rodrigo_, what's an ev?
<teknico> I got up to "File bug for evo"
<rodrigo_> oh, it got cut
<rodrigo_> File bug for evolution to allow user-defined descriptions for emails/telephones/im addresses/URLs
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, NM bug (#357395), UDS
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish work estimates, Review a contributor branch, Backport fixes to stable-1-0, Prepare an SRU
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: Walk This Way is Rock n Roll and Hip Hop both
<rodrigo_> aquarius: too long TODO list I guess :)
<dobey> aquarius: (that was your queue)
<CardinalFang> DONE: Er, 5 days of reducing technical debt in desktopcouch.  Contacts hackey with lp:~mandel .  Lots o' planning and learning at UDS.
<CardinalFang> TODO: (not sure yet.)
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<dobey> err cue
<teknico> rodrigo_, you need to shorten it, one way or another :-)
<rodrigo_> teknico: yeah, I'll file the bug now :)
<dobey> CardinalFang: line cutter, dirty little bugger.
<dobey> aquarius: wake up :)
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: go to design sprint; go to UDS; start work on desktopcouch developer docs; started thinking about Ubuntu One Music Store; talk to thomasvs about desktopcouch for Fedora; talk to mandel about desktopcouch at UDS
<mandel> CanrdinalFang: I was planning to ask to get my contacts code merge later this evening... maybe you can take a look before I do :P
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> CardinalFang, go for it
<CardinalFang> dobey, I missed the list, and your cue was ambiguous.  :(
<albech> i am having problems connecting to ubuntuone.. can anyone direct me to some log files where i can trouble shot this?
<CardinalFang> mandel, Hey!  Nice to see you here already.  I'll look at whatever you have.
<dobey> CardinalFang: i blame teknico :)
<dobey> albech: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ is where the log files live
<albech> dobey, ty
<mandel> CardinalFang, I'll be done 2night CET, I'll let you know then!
<teknico> dobey, sure go ahead :-P
<albech> protocol version error.. seems like i have to upgrade some package.. my system is up to date when i run the update manager though
<rodrigo_> ok, bbiab, need to go to the car workshop
<dobey> albech: can you quit the applet, do "rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf" and then start the applet again and see if it works?
<albech> dobey, that seems to do the trick
<albech> dobey, thanks
<dobey> sure
<mandel> CardinalFang: I just checked your comment and you are right, the easier way to fix this is by using the row_is_deleted, which returns the correct values when a record is passed
<CardinalFang> mandel, I suggest keeping that new method in CouchDatabaseBase, but make it a wrapper for the function up there in the module.
<mandel> CardinalFang: you mean wrapping the row exists? why, it performs the same operation, the problems is in the rest of the code that is just checking the presence of the keyword
<mandel> calling that func should be more than enough (I just simply did not think about it ....)
<CardinalFang> mandel, You're right, nevermind.  No wrapper.
<mandel> CardinalFang: ok, I'll push it right away (I blame the jet lag)
<rodrigo_> hey mandel
<mandel> rodrigo_: hello :P
<mandel> rodrigo_: how was the flight?
<rodrigo_> too long :)
<rodrigo_> but I had a nice flight companion sitting close to me, so it wasn't too boring, nice conversation all flight :)
<rodrigo_> mandel: btw, I took a taxi to get to the airport, and the driver (from jordan) told me he had taken the other day a Spanish guy who lived in Belgium, was that you? :)
<mandel> rodrigo_: lucky you, I had a big lady who was on her first flight and was overexcited
<rodrigo_> :(
<mandel> rodrigo_: hahah yes, it was me
<mandel> CardinalFang: Do you mind double checking the propose merge? It should be a simple change
<rodrigo_> thomastp: around?
<dobey> rodrigo_: heh, the second leg of my flight i was trying to hack, but the guy next to me kept talking to me. i guess my laptop is a conversation piece :)
<CardinalFang> mandel, approved, merged.
<rodrigo_> dobey: yeah, he was trying to see what you were doing, and since he couldn't, he tried asking it :)
<mandel> CardinalFang: cheers :D
<dobey> rodrigo_: basically, yeah :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: but i gave him the karmic cd i had :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: yeah, me too to my "flight mate"
<rodrigo_> dobey: he was a nice guy, a scientist from Colombia, and had already used linux in the past, so it was easy to convince him to get it :)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, aquarius, review?  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/find-port-runtimeerror/+merge/15109
<jbernard> hello all, it was good to meet some of you at UDS
<CardinalFang> (...and for the rest of you at UDS, ...)
<jbernard> i look forward to working with the couchdb api, I think mandel has some code that will help me write a mutt contact plugin using couch
<thomastp> rodrigo_: a little.  you ? :)
<thomastp> mandel: where do you live ?
<thomastp> my favorite flight story is my dad who sat next to RMS once and then told him all about his son (ie me)
<thomastp> RMS told him to thank his son for his contributions to the cause
<thomastp> (not sure if that's good or bad though)
<CardinalFang> jbernard, I expect we'll have something usable in a week or so.  The US holiday coming up may delay it a few days.
<dobey> hey thomastp
<thomastp> dobey: evening
<dobey> thomastp: so yeah, i think bdist_rpm is broken if it's not obeying MANIFEST.in
<thomastp> dobey: I need to double-check, I'm pretty sure that the tarball I downloaded only had a generated MANIFEST
<thomastp> dobey: but I was planning on redoing the ubuntuone packages sometime later this week
<thomastp> dobey: I had lots of other issues with ubuntuone, and I had to add some hacks, and I might have broken more than I fixed :)
<dobey> thomastp: oh you were doing from the tarball? maybe sdist is also buggy then :)
<thomastp> that would be my guess yeah
<mandel> thomastp: Belgium :P
<mandel> jbernard: i have great part of the lib already, I hope CardinalFang can give me a hand with the query part
<thomastp> mandel: sure, but whereabouts ?
<mandel> thomastp: Brussels city center
<thomastp> ok, not too far from me then
<dobey> thomastp: oh you're back in .be?
<thomastp> dobey: I am halfhalfing :)
<mandel> thomastp: nice, then we can meet some time to get some work/drinks
<thomastp> mandel: yep
<dobey> thomastp: ah, cool
<thomastp> mandel: and talk spanish :)
<mandel> thomastp: if you want to, let me know ;)
<mandel> jbernard: you can start looking at lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/contacts-wrapper if writing the test right now :P
<jbernard> mandel: im on it, thanks!
<mandel> jbernard: if you give me some mins I'll push the test too so you can see it working
<mandel> jbernard: specially to understand how to use the application_annotations
<jbernard> mandel: okay, sounds good
<CardinalFang> jbernard, mandel, I'll have some query code very soon.
<mandel> CardinalFang: great!! that would make a very decent API to let people work quickly
<mandel> CardinalFang: without "quickly" no pun intended :P
<thomastp> rodrigo_: going home, poke me later
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looking at merge prop now
<topyli> hrm. would be nice if ubuntuone web would remember me. by cookie perhaps
<dobey> rodrigo_: what is the tomboy plan for lucid? is it going to be storing in couchdb instead? will we still be using the oauth process and snowy api?
<rtagger> dobey: *holywar* no tomboy, go gNote!
<dobey> rtagger: if gnote doesn't implement the same features as tomboy that's his problem :)
<dobey> rtagger: personally, i don't use any of them :)
<rtagger> dobey: I am using, a lot. And Tomboy is just too slow for me :(, but it has sync capabilities :), but gnote does not have them :(, but they are planned :) and being implemented :) :)
<dobey> rtagger: well there you go then. unfortunately if you're going to use an app whose goal is to reimplement everything tomboy does in c++ instead of C#, you're probably going to stay behind in general :)
<rtagger> dobey: yep, but still, they both may be using couchdb w/o snowy or separate 'Synchronize me please' stuff
<dobey> rtagger: couchdb has the "sync me please" stuff
<rtagger> dobey: once I forgot to sync after writing some data and after arriving to destination and opening the web ui I realized that. Copied the required content over ssh :)
<dobey> rtagger: but my concern is only really about the authentication process, as it is something we're trying to refine for lucid
<rtagger> dobey: I don't think tomboy needs to re-auth itself. The notes return via couchdb in any case, so I guess it is better to put them there in the first place </holywar>
<dobey> rtagger: the notes are not stored in couchdb on the desktop yet
<rtagger> dobey: they are. Really, they are (supposedly) stored on ubuntuone servers inside couchdb database to they replicate back to the desktop
<dobey> rtagger: no, tomboy doesn't store in couchdb locally yet. the notes on the server are in couchdb, yes, but that is the server, not the desktop. currently in tomboy i think you have to tell it to sync manually whenever you want to sync to the server
<rtagger> dobey: yes, but the notes now are stored both in xml files and later on (after sync) you will find them stored in couchdb as well. So it is better to teach tomboy to store notes in couchdb. or make it sync there, though I would choose the first variant.
<dobey> well, i guess they get pulled back down from the server in couchdb also, if you've got desktopcouch paired with ubuntuone
<thomastp> rodrigo_: pong
<dobey> rtagger: and i believe the plan is to fix tomboy to use desktopcouch as a back-end, but it wasn't doable for Karmic
 * rtagger has not completed his empathy-couchdb project, yet he is advising everyone on everything... Shush, rtagger!
<dobey> rtagger: which is why i'm asking rodrigo about the lucid plans for tomboy :)
<dobey> mainly, because i need to think about the authentication portion
<rtagger> dobey: yes, I just spotted the familiar words and since rodrigo_ does not seem to respond, just kicked in...
<thomastp> dobey: ok, so yes, the ubuntuone-storage-protocol 1.0.0 tarball only includes a generated MANIFEST file
<thomastp> and it doesn't contain neither the .pem files nor the _pb2.py files
<thomastp> dobey: that must have been a bug for the ubuntu packager too no ?
<dobey> thomastp: the tarball includes the .pem files at least.
<thomastp> dobey: include yes, but not listed in the MANIFEST
<thomastp> same for _pb2.py files
<thomastp> dobey: oh so I guess you're saying the packager packaged them, without using setup.py to install
<dobey> thomastp: so that sounds like an sdist bug.
<dobey> thomastp: setup.py install installs them
<dobey> thomastp: bdist might not though, but install doesn't care about the MANIFEST
<dobey> thomastp: you're talking to the ubuntu packager :)
<thomastp> dobey: I figured :)
<thomastp> ok, I'll paste some more output in the bug report
<thomastp> yes, it looks like sdist doesn't include those files, it includes what's in MANIFEST
<thomastp> so, not sure if it's dist's fault at all - depends on where MANIFEST comes from
<dobey> well sdist inside the tarball does that presumably because it's not generating MANIFEST properly, and there is no MANIFEST.in
<dobey> the tarball was created with sdist, from within the branch
<thomastp> well, MANIFEST is whatever got in there at the time of tarball creation
<thomastp> ok
<topyli> rtagger, i'm not sure how gnote stores notes, but if it's configurable you could perhaps just store them somewhere in ~/Ubuntu One
<dobey> ah the joys of setuptools/distutils :-/
<dobey> topyli: it stores them in the same place tomboy does
<dobey> topyli: or it's supposed to anyway. it might s/tomoby/gnote/ in path names
<topyli> maybe it could be symlinked? again, i don't know
<rtagger> topyli: gnote stores notes in .gnote (though it should have been doing this in ~/.local/share/gnote) - not XDG-compatible and the bug was opened quite a while ago
<dobey> topyli: symlinks are ignored by ubuntuone-syncdaemon, so no. but notes should be stored in couchdb ideally :)
<rtagger> topyli: and the fix is doing replace several times
<topyli> dobey, i mean the real directory in ~/Ubuntu One and the symlink wherever gnote wants it :)
<rtagger> topyli: But, if they implement note storing in couchdb, then a separate 'Sync me please' will not be even required! This may be seen as security issue since I might store something very confidential in one of the notes. But Tomboy does not allow select what notes exactly should be synced so why should we :) ?
<topyli> yes it sounds like a clean plan
<thomastp> can someone here run a one-line .py file  that just does 'from ubuntuone.syncdaemon import logger' and tell me if that outputs anything ?
<thomastp> I am trying to debug a problem I have with the code on fedora
<rodrigo_> hi thomastp
<rtagger> thomastp: imported fine
<thomastp> rtagger: no message about sys.exitfunc ?
<rodrigo_> dobey: yes, I hope to have some time to work on tomboy-storing-notes-on-couch for lucid
<rtagger> thomastp: nope, not a single word
<thomastp> rtagger: ok, thanks
<rodrigo_> rtagger: empathy-couchdb?
<dobey> rodrigo_: but will we continue supporting the snowy api?
<rtagger> rodrigo_: better to say, telepathy-couchdb-logger
<thomastp> rodrigo_: btw, couchdb on n900 - there was a guy that did packages on n800, but his site is perpetually hung and I can't find the .debs anywhere
<rodrigo_> dobey: yes, I guess so, for tomdroid, conboy, etc
<thomastp> rodrigo_: I guess you're as interested as me in getting it running on the n900 at some point
<rodrigo_> thomastp: as soon as I get mine, which should be pretty soon, I hope :)
<dobey> rodrigo_: ok :(
<rodrigo_> rtagger: for logs?
<thomastp> rodrigo_: I feel your pain :)
<rodrigo_> thomastp: heh :)
<rodrigo_> thomastp: I got a mail the other day about the delay, did you?
<thomastp> rodrigo_: so it would be good if we could find those packages, but otherwise the best is to start from the debian .debs I guess ?
<thomastp> rodrigo_: I cancelled my spanish order, and now zaheer's bank cancelled his order for me :)
<rodrigo_> thomastp: yes, I guess starting from the debian .debs might be ok
<thomastp> rodrigo_: I'm not really sure what queue I am currently in
<rodrigo_> thomastp: what's the name of that guy that did them for n800?
<dobey> rodrigo_: and i guess it will still be supported from the gnome/desktop version too?
<rodrigo_> dobey: yes, tomboy will have the sync protocol for snowy, that's not going to change
<rodrigo_> thomastp: btw, the spanish keyboard doesn't have up/down arrows, right?
<dobey> i guess we can just not do anything for that perhaps then
<thomastp> rodrigo_: yeah, that's what it looks like
<rodrigo_> ugh
<dobey> rodrigo_: the pre doesn't have any cursor keys at all... yes it sucks :)
<thomastp> rodrigo_: http://protoblogr.net/downloads/erlang/ <- that's the download link, but it always hangs for me
<dobey> though i only ever really need them when editing urls in the browser
<rodrigo_> dobey: well, it looked quite nice when you showed it to me
<dobey> yeah, the pre is really nice
<rodrigo_> dobey: arrow keys are good for games specially
<dobey> but no cursor keys can be painful
<thomastp> rodrigo_: here's the planet maemo link: http://maemo.org/news//planet-maemo/category/feed:dda30e0a60b59811d56adead50efd2c6/
<dobey> rodrigo_: on touch screens you use the accellerometer and fingers :)
<rodrigo_> thomastp: I already have the n900 devel environment setup, so I might start trying with the debian .debs soon, when time permits
<rodrigo_> thomastp: hangs for me also :(
<thomastp> rodrigo_: ok, keep me posted with your progress, keen to help out or test
<rodrigo_> thomastp: cool
<dobey> rodrigo_: are you going to do the couchdb work for tomoboy, or is that mostly going to be sandy/someone doing it?
<rodrigo_> thomastp: also, I tried a couple of months ago to package desktopcouch and dependencies in the opensuse build service, but ran into some problems and left it apart, so I'll take your .spec and try again when you have success :)
<rodrigo_> dobey: I'll try to do it myself, but sandy will help a lot, as always
<rodrigo_> dobey: I already talked with him about it, and we setup some kind of "plan"
<rodrigo_> dobey: to make some classes interfaces, and implement those for local and couchdb
<dobey> rodrigo_: ok, cool. just wondering so we can track progress
<dobey> rodrigo_: i'd hate to end up with it being the one thing that requires opening a browser to auth against :)
<rodrigo_> well, that can be changed, right?
<dobey> well, we'd have to carry a nasty patch to tomboy to do it for the snowy api
<sandy|lurk> I am interested in having that work done, but don't consider it vital. So unlike with sync, I won't be as interested in working on it myself
<dobey> but if it stores stuff in couch we don't have to worry about it really
<aquarius> what we really want is to be able to use your U1 token to auth against U1, not a separate tomboy token
<sandy|lurk> if you guys stop supporting the tomboy web sync api, that would suck
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, not gonna
<sandy|lurk> cool
<aquarius> sandy|lurk, tomdroid doesn't have a desktopcouch to talk to, for a start ;-)
<sandy|lurk> exactly
<dobey> sandy|lurk: yeah, well i'm only worried about the desktop experience. there's no way i'm going to work on writing browserless authentication with gtk+ for android :)
<sandy|lurk> so you want to be able to have Tomboy on Ubuntu sync to U1 directly via couch
<sandy|lurk> and have Tomboy on other platforms, Tomdroid, etc, all be able to sync with that via the existing api
<thomastp> rodrigo_: well, the .spec works for me on fedora, so sure, you can already take it right now and try
<thomastp> rodrigo_: also, dobey is a .spec god :)
<thomastp> he might not want you to know though
<sandy|lurk> that should be interesting
<mandel> jbernard: you can try and use the API that wraps the record with more python object, it should be ok to start playing with it:  lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/contacts-wrapper
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: yeah, we'll support the sync protocol, as aquarius said, for other apps
<mandel> anyone else is more than welcome to take a look and let me know what they think ;)
<dobey> thomastp: uhm... thanks :)
<rodrigo_> ok, /me assigns opensuse packaging to dobey :D
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: I'm just not really sure how compatible those sync models are
<dobey> yeah i'm not touching opensuse with a 50ft pole :)
<sandy|lurk> but I haven't really thought about it
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: well, they are implementing snowy protocol, right?
<aquarius> hahaha dobey work avoidance fail. :)
<dobey> sandy|lurk: well, they're totally compatible, as it's already happening anyway :)
 * sandy|lurk clearly doesn't have a strong understanding of what's going on
<dobey> sandy|lurk: if your desktopcouch is syncing with u1, and your tomboy is syncing to it also with snowy, the notes end up in your desktopcouch db already
<mandel> aquarius: do you minf looking at lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/contacts-wrapper I though it would be better in desktopcouch than in an other lib :P
<dobey> sandy|lurk: but tomboy doesn't read/write to there yet, so they're kind of just sitting there
<aquarius> mandel, I can, but not until tomorrow
<mandel> aquarius: no big diff for me hehe
<rodrigo_> thomastp: where are your .spec files?
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: so sync metadata like revision number is stored in couch?
 * sandy|lurk wonders when you would decide to increment that if Tomboy wrote directly to couch
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: yes, everything tomboy sends is stored
<rodrigo_> hmm, good point, sandy|lurk, indeed
<sandy|lurk> incrementing the revision number every 4 seconds would be rough
<rodrigo_> so if users use tomboy-storing-in-couch and then try to sync, lots of conflicts might show up
<aquarius> only if they edit in two separate places
<rodrigo_> sandy|lurk: well, but since the local couchdb would sync with the server one, they should have the same revision number
<aquarius> and if you do that then you get conflicts from snowy too. :)
<thomastp> rodrigo_: https://thomas.apestaart.org/thomas/trac/browser/pkg/fedora.extras
<sandy|lurk> rodrigo_: exactly
<rodrigo_> except if the user tries to sync between couchdb syncs
<thomastp> couchdb combined with 'instant-apply' of changes can end up being pretty expensive
<thomastp> did you guys think that model through ?
<sandy|lurk> sorry, I don't have time to discuss this right now...just saw it come up and got curious
<rodrigo_> well, bindwood does it right now, right?
 * rodrigo_ too, time for a movie, bbl
<dobey> aquarius: i guess the conern is really what happens when you try to use both snowy and the couchdb sync
<dobey> aquarius: ie, people upgrading from karmic/whatever who already use the snowy stuff might be confused
<sandy|lurk> dobey: we're trying to clean up our terminology a bit...we're calling the REST API "tomboy web"
<sandy|lurk> so "snowy" just refers to our own django service
<topyli>  hmm i copied 374M of files in to ~/Ubuntu One. now the client seems happy a bit too early to be true. and indeed, the web interface says i'm only using 51M
<dobey> ok
<thomastp> ok, what python version are you guys currently using ? the first fix I had to do for ubuntuone-client was in the logging module, because of:
<thomastp> AttributeError: DayRotatingFileHandler instance has no attribute 'filters'
<thomastp> caused by a weird/improper chaining up of __init__ methods
<dobey> thomastp: we develop against 2.6.3, but it should work on 2.5
<thomastp> which possibly is fixed in newer pythons, but without this fix basically I can't even import that line I pasted above
<dobey> thomastp: what does fedora have?
<thomastp> it claims 2.6
<thomastp> I'm surprised it doesn't have a micro number
<thomastp> I'll first check if the source code has changed to fix my bug
<dobey> rpm -q python is just "2.6"?
<aquarius> later all, see you tomorroow
<thomastp> yep, 2.6-9.fc11
<dobey> wow
<mandel> a2, leaving too
<dobey> maybe it just has an older python
<thomastp> yeah, likely, and then I do need to end up rebuilding a python package
<thomastp> man, basically logging has received nothing but changes during 2.6.x
<thomastp> this is going to be painful :)
<dobey> heh
<thomastp> dobey: how can I get the ubuntuone client applet to actually output log info ?
<thomastp> I see calls, but I don't see a way to get it
<thomastp> ok, apparently in $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<thomastp> /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt <- where does this file come from on ubuntu ?
<thomastp> I don't have it on fedora
<thomastp> ok, a big step further to get this running on fedora
#ubuntuone 2009-11-24
 * rtagger advised his wife to use ubuntuone some weeks ago. Initial reaction - "don't need it, does not have KDE applet (now it does, but we haven't compiled it yet)", etc. Now all study info is stored in Ubuntu One, moreover most edits take place in Ubuntu One directory directly.
<rtagger> Bug!
<rtagger> In case oauth server replied with some server error, not auth_failed, or something like this, then oauth token gets removed from the keyring even if it is valid
<rtagger> This is the reason behind Bug#452589 and the reason why this person - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/20/%23ubuntuone.html#t00:22 (slide) has missing auth token
<rtagger> ubottu: Bug 452589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452589 in ubuntuone-client "U1 client never connects." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452589
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bug 452589
<rtagger> am I alone at home?
<rtagger> Because for elif message.type == protocol_pb2.Message.ERROR: self.error(request.StorageRequestError(self, message)) there is a check in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/action_queue.py, which checks message.type against protocol_pb2.Error.AUTHENTICATION_FAILED.
<rtagger> And if we look at MessageType ERROR - descriptor.EnumValueDescriptor(name='ERROR', index=1, number=1, options=None, type=None), It is the same index as for descriptor.EnumValueDescriptor( name='AUTHENTICATION_FAILED', index=1, number=1, options=None, type=None).
<rtagger> Later on, self.event_queue.push('SYS_OAUTH_ERROR', error=str(e)) is called, via syncdaemon/states.py SYS_OAUTH_ERROR is translated to AUTH_FAILED, and then...             elif state == "AUTH_FAILED": [...]  iface.clear_token(OAUTH_REALM, OAUTH_CONSUMER, reply_handler=token_cleared, error_handler=reauthorize_error)
<rtagger> That's how we loose Auth Tokens when OAuth server is not cooperative
<teknico> rtagger, interesting
<rtagger> teknico: yep, the other issue is that for some reason it does not get re-authed. Will reproduce this in vm in an hour.
<teknico> rtagger, great, thanks!
<rodrigo_> hmm, that would explain why the u1 client tokens get lost, but what about the tomboy ones? some people seem to be losing them
<rodrigo_> although, well, removing the dc ones from the keyring and trying again solves it for them, so might be relateds
<rtagger> rodrigo_: erm, Do you mean that removing desktopcouch auth info allows tomboy to reconnect with web-based service?
<rodrigo_> rtagger: for some people that were getting auth problems, yes
<rtagger> rodrigo_: hm, yes, tomboy should receive tokens somehow. Okay, will check Tomboy as well
<rodrigo_> rtagger: tomboy doesn't remove them, it just uses the same token he got when doing the initial oauth dance
<rodrigo_> that's why it might be get lost on the server, not sure
<rtagger> something is wrong with my assumption here. The client should use existing tokens at all times and clear them only if the server fails to authenticate with it... Hmm...
<rtagger> Looks like this is pretty hard to reproduce w/o proper server support. I assume that there was some server-side problem that made clients forget their token after they were denied access by fs-1.one.ubuntu.com for some reason.
<thomastp> why do ubuntuone-storage-protocal and ubuntuone-client both install in the ubuntuone python namespace ?
<aquarius> cos they're both to do with Ubuntu One, no?
<thomastp> aquarius: sure, but so they both try to install the same files
<thomastp> aquarius: why isn't it simply included in the same package ?
<thomastp> the practical reason is that currently I need to mark storage as noarch, but the ubuntuoneclient as arch-specific, so things break
<aquarius> which files do they both install? that seems odd
<thomastp> ubuntuone/__init__.py
<thomastp> arguably that one will be empty, but still silly for packagers
<aquarius> that's weird
<aquarius> kenvandine, ping?
<aquarius> kenvandine knows Much about packaging ;)
<thomastp> I imagine that current packages hardcode exclusion of those __init__.py*
<kenvandine> aquarius, pong
<aquarius> kenvandine, heya, pal. thomastp asked why ubuntuone/__init__.py is in both  ubuntuone-storage-protocal and ubuntuone-client packages
<kenvandine> shouldn't be
 * kenvandine checks
<thomastp> not in the packages
<thomastp> in the install of each
<thomastp> obviously they can't be in both packages, and so a packager I assume will currently have to exclude them by hand from the ubuntuone-client package
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> so i suspect those files are in the source tarballs because the u1 developers like to run them from the checkout
<kenvandine> so it needs to be importable
<kenvandine> the packaging doesn't really work around it... it just doesn't include them in the .install files
<kenvandine> so if are packaging for something other than ubuntu, i would suggest including it in the python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol package but not in the client package
<kenvandine> just for consistency
<kenvandine> thomastp, also feel free to ping me anytime if you have questions
<kenvandine> i would love to see more packages for it :)
<thomastp> kenvandine: what I know is that I install both with setup.py in my specs
<thomastp> kenvandine: so the same file is installed by both packages
<thomastp> kenvandine: sorry, by both install steps of the source tarballs
<thomastp> I'm working around it for now by deleting them in the ubuntuone-client package
<kenvandine> yeah, so exclude it from the client package
<kenvandine> thomastp, was it your blog that i saw about packaging u1 for fedora?
<thomastp> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> awesome!
<thomastp> kenvandine: I still recommend fixing the install though, it's still wrong
<kenvandine> that would be up to aquarius, it would make it harder for them to run it from their source checkout
<kenvandine> thomastp, but i agree it is a bit of a pain for packaging
<thomastp> kenvandine: source checkout and install are two different ways of running no ?
<thomastp> we do the same in flumotion
<kenvandine> thomastp, yes
<kenvandine> the developers are going to want to import ubuntuone from their checkout, but that can be worked around
<kenvandine> i guess we can just exclude it from the tarball
 * kenvandine will prepare a branch with that :)
<kenvandine> good morning mattgriffin
<mattgriffin> kenvandine: morning ken!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> hi thomastp
<dobey> thomastp: ubuntuone-client doesn't install ubuntuone/__init__.py
<dobey> or it shouldn't anyway
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask for joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<dobey> kenvandine: we can't exclude it from the tarball either
<kenvandine> why?
<dobey> kenvandine: tests need it to be able to import things?
<kenvandine> thomastp, i know it isn't installed in our package
<dobey> "make test" should work from the tarball
<kenvandine> dobey, but do tests run from the tarball?
<kenvandine> true
<kenvandine> it just means packagers need to work around it
<dobey> or "make check" i guess is the right thing
<kenvandine> which isn't terrible
<dobey> well it shouldn't be installed to the system
<kenvandine> right, so thomastp has to work around it and other packagers will too
<kenvandine> which isn't that uncommon
<kenvandine> actually
<kenvandine> it should be in the tarball
<kenvandine> but make install shouldn't install it :)
<kenvandine> so we should just remove ubuntuone from pypackages?
<kenvandine> or would that prevent the clientdefs.py from getting installed?
<dobey> kenvandine: right we need clientdefs
<kenvandine> yeah, that would prevent it from installing clientdefs
<kenvandine> thomastp, basically it isn't trivial to fix that case and it is a pretty common issue packagers run into
<dobey> it is trivial
<dobey> i'll fix it today
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> dobey, btw autotools is evil, mkay'
<dobey> nah
<dobey> i am evil
<dobey> autotools is just a minion
<kenvandine> hehe
 * kenvandine agrees with that
<kenvandine> dobey, btw at UDS aquarius asked me why our desktopcouch package can't be maintained with quickly commands...
<kenvandine> i blamed you :)
<kenvandine> although i do understand we want to build for < karmic
<dobey> why can't it be?
<dobey> i don't know what quickly wants or why :)
<dobey> if quickly can't handle proper distutils/setuptools without the -extras stuff, i think that's a quickly bug
<kenvandine> dobey, quickly was the driver for -extras, the point was make distutils smarter
<dobey> well it was the driver for the auto() thing
<dobey> using it by default doesn't mean it should depend on it though if you write a more explicit setup.py
 * rtagger finally implemented simple local file status w/o weird hacks, perl-like code and strange assumptions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/326901/... And I love pylint :)
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<aquarius> me
<rodrigo_> me
<jblount> me
<dobey> me
<urbanape> me
<aquarius> vds, ?
<vds> me
<teknico> shall I? shall I?
<urbanape> and where's our fearless leader?
<jblount> teknico: Yes, please get started.
<teknico> THEN WHO WAS PHONE
<CardinalFang> I don't think it's mutinous to start without him.
<teknico> ops
<teknico> DONE: continued updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 in our code (#403435)
<teknico> TODO: land the branch to fix Funambol config and tests for v. 8.0 (#403435), finish updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 in our code (#403435)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: Triaged desktopcouch bugs.  Fixed a few minor bugs.  Worked a tiny bit on contacts views api.
<CardinalFang> TODO: On the road, working.  Contacts views.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> aquarius, please...
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: start work on desktopcouch developer docs; talk to thomasvs about desktopcouch for Fedora
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> go go rodri go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Auto* setup of libubuntuone. Looked at webkit-gtk and started music store widget that uses it. Talked with Thomas about couchdb on n900 and RPM packages
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine?
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> jblount: go
<jblount> DONE: Not much, got distracted trying to diagnose some js weirdness and trying to fix some broken tests.
<jblount> TODO: talk to the urbanape about his inline-edit branch, get my js minifying and css minifying proposed
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> dobey: dude, yeah, man
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Work estimation, Review of "no notifications" branch, Discussion, Triage
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish work estimates, Backport fixes to stable-1-0, Prepare an SRU
<dobey> urbanape: roll out
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<urbanape> DONE: Tried to get some help from jblount with new lazr-js composition branch, but it's currently harder to build than it needs to be.
<urbanape> TODO: Get a pre-built version of lazr-js into our own project space and pull it from there via sourcedeps until we have a proper package built.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> vds: you're up
<vds> DONE: face duty, discussed status of mobile sync with chipaca and teknico, started two branches to port funambol v8 in sourcedeps with teknico
<vds> TODO: land the two branches
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> that's it!
<CardinalFang> Thanks all.
<urbanape> (oh, and get my part of dobey's estimate done)
<jblount> urbanape: Any idea where we stand in the bindwood web ui stuff? Is that a few weeks away?
<dobey> blah, amazon won't let me add mp3s to the shopping cart
<rodrigo_> dobey: wait for our music store to buy music :D
<dobey> rodrigo_: i have a $25 certificate for amazon, but it only works for stuff i can stick in the cart :(
<thomastp> dobey, kenvandine: well the problem I additionally had was that the ubuntuoneclient package has arch-specific parts
<urbanape> jblount: yeah, I think we're gonna want the manifest stuff to land first, so we have a structure to work from.
<jblount> urbanape: Right on, it just came to mind so I thought I'd poke you about it.
<dobey> thomastp: that's an rpm problem i think. you just have to build arch-specific rpms
<thomastp> dobey: yep, and so recently rpm was changed so that you could have your main package arch, but the rest noarch if you want
<thomastp> the reverse doesn't work, so  I worked around it by creating a separate ubuntuone-client-gnome arch package
<dobey> thomastp: well that's nice
<thomastp> and everything else noarch
<thomastp> it's a hack, but hey, it works for now
<dobey> well the concept of a "main" package is sort of silly
<dobey> there's source, and then there's the binary packages it creates
<dobey> but alas, rpm can be silly often
<dobey> yay firefox is back down to 282M after closing all the amazon tabs :-/
<aquarius> I am seriously debating switching to chrome ;(
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> i need to try chromium some more
<thomastp> dobey: so is there a ubuntuone-client 1.0.2 official tarball
<thomastp> ?
<thomastp> aquarius: do you have bindwood for chrome?
<aquarius> no
<dobey> thomastp: yes, it's on the +download page, but it's at the bottom i think, because it's from the stable-1-0 series, and not trunk
<mandel> aquarius: hello, do you mind if I propose to merge the contact wrapper I have done to desktopcouch, I do not want people to depend on my app to be able to use it, and you already have the module name ;)
<mandel> aquarius: Is basic, but it adds some nice stuff to easy the pain of using desktopcouch
<thomastp> dobey: ok, found it.  Any reason for not actually promoting it to 'latest' ?
<dobey> thomastp: i believe the lp ui is buggy and the "latest" is the "latest" from the trunk series
<dobey> thomastp: and 1.0.1 from trunk was before i branched stable-1-0 and did 1.0.2
<thomastp> oh, ok, ouch
<dobey> yeah :-/
<thomastp> ok, packages done, now to figure out all python issues I still have
<dobey> i need to see if that's filed, and file if not
<dobey> thomastp: could you file a bug for the __init__.py conflict?
<thomastp> dobey: sure
<dobey> thanks
<rtagger> Is there any reason why bindwood does not store favicon image blob along with the bookmark itself?
<dobey> facundobatista: is bug 476632 not fixed with r73 of storageprotocol?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476632 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Errors are not handled correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476632
<dobey> rtagger: couchdb isn't really suited for storing binary blobs
<dobey> don't know if there are other reasons too...
<thomastp> in this case it'd be fine, it's just a small e.g. base64 blob
<dobey> maybe
<rtagger> dobey: this makes synced bookmarks really stand-out, like they are broken. We got so used to seeing the nice icons by now and this will definitely raise many questions later. I.e. is it a Google Search or help forum topic...
<dobey> rtagger: well, you should also give your bookmarks meaningful titles :)
<rtagger> dobey: yes, will tell this to the makers of page <title>s :)
 * dobey thinks Mozilla Evangelists should be doing that...
<aquarius> rtagger, interesting idea, though. Can you file a wishlist request about that? It would be a good idea
<aquarius> mandel, heya! Yes, definitely propose it
<mandel> aquarius: sweet, just did, but I have not added any type of copyright, I do not know which one to use :P
<aquarius> mandel, propose for review with a note saying you're not sure which copyright to add, and we can work out which one is needed
<rtagger> Like for "About Us" link that is now in my Desktop Couch folder. Who is "Us"?... The mozilla head nearby would definitely resolve this issue :)
<mandel> aquarius: ok, I'll do so, right now I'm writing some code as an example in a comment
 * dobey kicks firefox... just because i maximized one window, doesn't mean i want all new ones to be too!
<facundobatista> dobey, no... r73 fixed an specific not-handled-correctly issue... but there are more
<dobey> facundobatista: ok
<dobey> thomastp: btw, did you see my last comment on the MANIFEST bug?
<thomastp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/487353 <- anyone seen either failure ? I still don't have my desktopcouch replicating to ubuntuone
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487353 in desktopcouch "replicating to ubuntuone failed after successfully pairing with it" [Undecided,New]
<joshuahoover> thomastp: i'm looking into this now
<thomastp> joshuahoover: awesome, thanks
<joshuahoover> thisfred: bug 487353 ...any thoughts?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487353 in desktopcouch "replicating to ubuntuone failed after successfully pairing with it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487353
<thomastp> dobey: yeah, commenting now
<thomastp> dobey: so I'm not sure.  can you give me a new tarball to test ?
<joshuahoover> aquarius: ping
<dobey> thomastp: sure
<aquarius> pong
<dobey> thomastp: http://www.gnome.org/~dobey/ubuntuone-storage-protocol-1.0.0.tar.gz
<dobey> thomastp: although, interestingly enough, it looks like sdist didn't stick the MANIFEST in the tarball...
<thomastp> dobey: well, the MANIFEST in there doesn't have pems :)
<dobey> thomastp: what MANIFEST?
<joshuahoover> aquarius: can you look at 487353 which thomastp filed?
<dobey> thomastp: i guess this is another sdist bug :(
<thomastp> dobey: oh, so the MANIFEST isn't actually in the tarball
<thomastp> dobey: got it
<thomastp> dobey: so sdist generates it in place or something ?
<dobey> thomastp: it's in the checkout where i ran sdist, yes
<dobey> it's generated from the MANIFEST.in and the standard stuff that gets included
<thisfred> joshuahoover: will have a look
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ok, i asked aquarius since i wasn't sure if you were around or not, thanks!
<aquarius> wtf? sock is None?
 * aquarius does the baffled look
<dobey> thomastp: hrmm, we have 0.4.0 in ubuntu karmic
<thisfred> aquarius: ok, sounds like you have it
<thisfred> :P
<aquarius> thomastp, I don't think this is httplib2
<aquarius> thomastp, unless I'm confused. /usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py is in the python2.6 package
<aquarius> python-httplib2 is a separate package
<dobey> aquarius: the trace looks like httplib2 is calling httplib, and couchdb is using httplib2
<aquarius> dobey, agreed
<aquarius> baffled as to why there wouldn't be a socket, though. I mean, if sock is none, how does anything work?
<aquarius> we are using httplib2 0.4.0, though
<dobey> i don't know. maybe angela lansbury can answer it
<aquarius> the timeout error in httplib2 0.4.0 is a weird one, too, thomastp
<aquarius> thomastp, can you find out what self.timeout *is* in that situation, given that it's not a float?
<thomastp> aquarius: it looked like a None, which didn't make sense to me with all the if timeout is not None checks
<thomastp> aquarius: I'd have to roll back, I can do that
<aquarius> thomastp, yeah -- we're using httplib2 0.4.0
<thomastp> ah, ok
<thomastp> so yeah, I'll roll back and try
<dobey> thomastp: so i'm not really sure what to do about the MANIFEST not existing in the tarball exactly
<dobey> maybe i should just override bdist_foo in setup.py to just error out
<dobey> apachelogger: around?
<apachelogger> dobey: like 20%
<dobey> apachelogger: you're doing the c++ kde ui right?
<apachelogger> dobey: yes
<dobey> apachelogger: great. we should chat a bit, but maybe would be better when you're more around :)
<apachelogger> dobey: tomorrow sometime?
<dobey> apachelogger: yeah. what part of the earth are you located at? :)
<apachelogger> dobey: central europe
<dobey> apachelogger: ok. i will try to ping you at a better time for you tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> dobey: I should be around the better part of pm UTC
<dobey> great
<apachelogger> ok :)
<chewit> Is Ubuntu One working on improvements to the web interface
<chewit> I'm having to use the web interface on the windows computers at University, when I want to upload files to ubuntu one, I have to do it one at a time.
<dobey> as in immediately, or in general?
<chewit> well, when ever, just wondering if you are
<chewit> cause i really would like multi uploading
<chewit> like in dropbox
<dobey> yes, the one-at-a-time from the web is a known problem that is being looked into
<dobey> dropbox lets you upload multiple files via the web?
<chewit> yeh, thats what i am using atm
<dobey> or you mean, as in "they have a windows client"?
<chewit> no, i just need a web client i can access in windows which will allow me to do multi uploading
<chewit> i am using drop box cause of that feature, but if ubuntu one can, that will be brilliant
<dobey> how does dropbox do it?
<chewit> when you choose the files to upload, it allows you to select more than one
<chewit> i could host a screenshot showing you, maybe easier for you to understand
<dobey> thanks
<chewit> http://edhewitt.co.uk/dropbox/
<chewit> not sure how much you can get from it
<dobey> ah, interesting
<chewit> if you click on 'Basic Upload' (as seen in screenshot 1), that uploader works like ubuntu one
<dobey> cool
<chewit> any ideas when you are planning to improve the web interface?
<dobey> the web ui is able to get ongoing improvements, as it doesn't have to abide by the ubuntu release schedule. so we can change the UI whenever. i work on some of the desktop client stuff, so i probably won't be doing anything to the web ui personally.
<dobey> but i know there are definitely improvements in the works, though i'm not sure where multi-file upload is prioritized in all that work :)
<chewit> ok, well I am glad its a known problem :D
<dobey> i'll bug some people and see if it's in the works to be fixed soonish
<dobey> will probably have to wait until tomorrow to bug them though, since it's pretty much end of day now :)
<dobey> and it's time for me to head off a bit as well
<dobey> later, and thanks for the feedback :)
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
#ubuntuone 2009-11-25
<hackel> On my netbook, my Ubuntu One directory is 7M and the client says it is up to date.  On the website it shows I am using 3.6M.  On my laptop, it is 4.7M and also says it is up to date!  Where do I even begin to figure out where things are going wrong?
<rocky|raccoon> hello :> i uploaded a file in ubuntu one's web interface and it's showing up there, but it's not showing up in my local "ubuntu one" folder and the update applet says that my files are up to date... :/ is there something i'm missing?
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask for joshuahoover | Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
 * rtagger wonders why my ISP drops the connection right when I post something to #ubuntuone...
<rtagger> joshuahoover: what do the checkmarks on folders and files really mean?
<dobey> rtagger: it's supposed to mean "synchronized"
<joshuahoover> rtagger: good question
<joshuahoover> yeah, what dobey said
<joshuahoover> keywords: "supposed to"
<dobey> well
<dobey> "directory is synchronized" doesn't mean what you probably think it means, also
<rtagger> dobey: mmm... Even if I have no connection to u1, I get the checkmarks. I remember there were clouds with arrows some time in the beginning.
<dobey> rtagger: yes, clouds with arrows mean it's transferring the file
<rtagger> dobey: just created 'new file' in the U1 directory, got 'Ubuntu is updating your files', the file immediately got the checkmark, but... it is not even connected to the server :)
<dobey> rtagger: i never said it was perfect :)
<rtagger> okay, next question - does syncdaemon know all about server-side files before it starts downloading them?
<dobey> well it knows their filename, and if they are newer or not
<aquarius> dobey, clouds with arrows? orly?
<dobey> aquarius: well, clouds with arrows if you're using !Humanity for your icon theme
<aquarius> hm.
<dobey> or maybe it's hard disk with arrows now
<dobey> but either way, there are definitely arrows :)
<aquarius> icon theme: Humanity Dark
<dobey> aquarius: yeah i don't remember what the icons for that in humanity are exactly
<dobey> just green/blue arrows it seems
<aquarius> I was using U1 the other day and I thought: hey, it'd be really neat if we had "this file is currently syncing" emblems. So, since we already *do* have that, clearly it ain't working for me :P
 * rtagger :'-( No check marks in "Human" theme...
<dobey> aquarius: then clearly there is a bug :)
<rtagger> dobey: no arrows on Humanity Dark, Humanity, Human. But I clearly remember seeing them some time before Karmic release
<dobey> rtagger: ok. it's a bug, and i think there might be a bug filed already
<dobey> thomastp: hi. so i'm not entirely sure what to do about the bdist_rpm issue. i can't find any clear documentation of what it needs/does, and whether or not sdist is supposed to put MANIFEST in the tarball... and haven't had time to try and parse the source for distutils
<thomastp> dobey: ok, I'll see if I can look into it some more when I hve some time
<dobey> but i'd really like to get a new tarball built/released with the fix :)
<dobey> aquarius: you had to copy the flash plugin somewhere else? it Just Works (TM) for me...
<dobey> aquarius: with the ubuntu packages
<aquarius> dobey, doesn't just work for me
<dobey> weird
<aquarius> ah!
<dobey> apt-get install adobe-flashplugin :)
<aquarius> I wonder if I have a private copy of libflashplayer.so in .mozilla/* rather than the ubutnu package
<dobey> probably
<aquarius> although I am toying with the idea of seeing if I can do without flash. So far the only thing that's annoyed me is lack of youtube and grooveshark, and I don't mind running grooveshark in firefox since it's a whole window app anyway
<dobey> well
<aquarius> and that will all be fixed once I have all my music in U1 anyway, which is the project for this week ;)
<dobey> you can youtube in totem
<dobey> although it would be nice if totem had ui for comments/etc... on youtube too
<aquarius> yeah, I mean embedded youtube widgets in pages, not browsing it myself :P
<dobey> i wonder if there is some easy way to muck about with the DOM of a page in chrome
<dobey> you could fix it to behave more like mobile
<dobey> so that you can click on embedded videos and have them play in totem
<aquarius> I could do that if I knew how to make an extension fire up a desktop app, which I do not know how to do ;(
<dobey> also, the multimedia keys handling is kind of crappy still
<aquarius> rly? work perfectly for me, multimedia keys
<dobey> aquarius: register a URL handler and make a custom youtube: link and open it :)
<aquarius> yeah, but I don't know how to teach chromium about new url handlers
<dobey> aquarius: well, except i can't pause rhythmbox after i've opened totem
<aquarius> I need that to handle feed: urls too so I can pass them to liferea
<dobey> i have to use a mouse to do so
<aquarius> oh. heh.
<aquarius> I haven't tried that :)
<aquarius> also, I need to sync rhythmbox's db into desktopcouch, which will be entertaining
<dobey> *shudder*
<dobey> eventually, i will just have a storage server in my house that serves up music/videos with upnp :)
<aquarius> I have that, but I don't like it because when I go away here's no music on my laptop
<aquarius> 'cept it's not upnp :)
<dobey> well, that's what tunnelling is for :)
<dobey> or vpn
<dobey> i might set it up a vpn too eventually
<dobey> but i have about 4343095839403 projects i need to do right now :)
<vds> me me me! :)
<dobey> vds: i would LOVE your help on these projects! feel free to come on over and help out :)
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> oh, hang on
<dobey> this is why i love the ubuntuone team. you guys are so helpful!
<aquarius> MEETING BEGINS: Desktop+ standup meeting. Say "me" if you're in it.
<vds> dobey: sorry but that me was for a different purpose :)
<vds> me
<aquarius> vds, dobey, teknico, urbanape, cardinalfang, jblount, statik, Chipaca
<aquarius> me
<teknico> me
<Chipaca> me
<dobey> me
<aquarius> er, rodrigo_1 too :)
<rodrigo_1> me
<teknico> chad is not here, and jblount is away
<aquarius> then go, vds
<vds> DONE: worked ont the two branches to port funambol v8 in sourcedeps with teknico, discussed about scaling, monitoring and testing funambol with statik, thinking about funambol/couchdb timestamps, discussed several issues with the funambol support
<vds> TODO: land the two branches, continue the discussion about timestamps, go trough the funambol docs about scaling
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<teknico> urbanape and statik stikk missing
<teknico> still, even
<vds> aquarius: please
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: more work on desktopcouch developer docs; discussions about music store
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> teknico in da hizouse
<teknico> DONE: landed the branch to fix Funambol config and tests for v. 8.0 (#403435), continued updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 in our code (#403435), some reviews
<teknico> TODO: more reviews, finish updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 in our code (#403435)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: Chipaca
<Chipaca> DONE: went to the foundations+ sprint, talked with the guys there, talked about sso, had a bbq dinner. TODO: planning, prodding, pleading. That means you will be getting a ping from me :). NEXT: dobey
<teknico> Chipaca, you seem to enjoy your new job ;-)
<Chipaca> teknico: not yet, but soon
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Work estimation, Triage, MANIFEST dist debugging
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Backport fixes to stable-1-0, Prepare stable releases/SRUs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rodrigo_: take your protein pills, and put your helmet on :)
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More music store widget work. Triaged some evo-couchdb bugs
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add couchdb-glib documentation to xdg page (http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/SimpleGuide)
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> nobody next, right?
<dobey> si
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> not sure oauth token per app really makes sense
<aquarius> dobey, the problem with the current method is that you can't revoke one app
<dobey> aquarius: yes, but we were talking of doing 2-legged, so getting a token is going to be a seamless operation for all our 'official' apps anyway
<aquarius> mm, true
<aquarius> woah, u1 is going mad and updating loads of my files. I wonder what it's doing?
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> syncing your files? :)
<aquarius> I haven't changed anything, though :)
<mandel> aquarius: hello, wanted to talk?
<aquarius> mandel, teknico; teknico, mandel.
<mandel> teknico: hello
<teknico> mandel, hi :-)
<teknico> mandel, I was reviewing your desktopcouch/contacts-wrapper branch, wanna field some questions? :-)
<mandel> teknico: sure
<teknico> mandel, very nice work, by the way
<mandel> teknico: thanks!
<mandel> teknico: I want to improve it more, I do not like the coupling between record and contact, but I'll do that later on
<teknico> mandel, fyi, I'm a KDE user, long time python programmer, and in dire need of a decent contacts program myself :-)
<mandel> teknico: hehe we are plenty then :P
<dobey> a decent contacts program is one you don't really ever need to use :)
<teknico> dobey, the zen channel is over there, thanks ;-P
<teknico> mandel, I have not had much time to get into the architecture of the code
<teknico> but have a couple questions about how it's written
<mandel> teknico: sure
<mandel> teknico: shoot
<teknico> I was wondering about the enum module
<teknico> we'll need to add it as a dependency, unless there's something comparable in the stdlib that can be used
<mandel> teknico: yes, I hate that too
<teknico> named tuples would seem good enough, but they're only in Python 2.6 unfortunately
<dobey> teknico: i pretty much never use contacts applications, except to add detailed information/new contacts
<mandel> teknico: but python has not enum and I did not wanted to use a tuple mere int or strings
<teknico> dobey, so you're talking about seamless integration with contacts-using applications, agreed
<teknico> mandel, right
<mandel> teknico: but you are right, enum is ugly...
<teknico> mandel, it's not really bad, I was just wondering if it was necessary
<dobey> just define a dict, or FOO_TYPE_UNO=1, FOO_TYPE_DOS=2, ...
<mandel> teknico: I don't think is fundamental, it can be easily changed to be a tuple
<teknico> dobey, mandel's using enums with attribute syntax, and also for checking valida values
<teknico> mandel, ok, not a big problem anyway
<teknico> mandel, another thing
<teknico> can you take one underscore away from the private methods names? :-)
<mandel> teknico: sure ;)
<mandel> teknico: and I can actually clean the mapping process to be better
<teknico> mandel, I mean, double underscores at the start of private methods are a nuisance with not much benefit
<teknico> mandel, but you know that :-)
<mandel> teknico: I know hehe I'll do so, no big deal, I get carried away by __ sometime
<mandel> I blame working on c# at the office
<dobey> _foo aren't private
<dobey> __foo are :)
<teknico> dobey, they're private enough :-P
<dobey> except for the fact that we call them everywhere, sure :)
<teknico> mandel, I had suspected java ;-)
<teknico> dobey, that's our problem :-)
<teknico> mandel, there also seem to be some redundancy and boilerplate among object classes
<teknico> I wonder if we can unify their code some more
<dobey> teknico: yes. yes it is :)
<teknico> mandel, that's more of an intuition than anything else though
<mandel> teknico: you are actually right, I have been thinking about it most of the day, I should be able to get code to be smaller and nicer
<teknico> mandel, that would be great
<mandel> teknico: mainly for the serialization and attributes, it should be easy
<teknico> mandel, oh, and the big "if" in telephone_number.get_number has to go :-)
<mandel> teknico: haha  I knew that one would come back and bite me in the ass
<mandel> teknico: is horrible, I'll get rid of it
<teknico> about the TestContact class, you probably meant to fill it up later, but right now it's useless
<teknico> the tests too look like they could be shortened quite a bit
<mandel> teknico: yes, I was but I ended focusing more in the Repository
<mandel> teknico: about the tests, I dont know.... maybe just testing one attribute should be more than enough since it uses the same code path
<mandel> teknico: and there is no reason to test a path more than once
<teknico> mandel, I don't mean reducing the actual tests, no
<mandel> teknico: what do u mean then?
<teknico> just expressing them with less lines of very similar instructions
<teknico> more data-based, if you catch my drift
<teknico> like, instead of having 20 similar asserts, you could loop over a tuple with 20 items, and have one assert line inside the loop
<teknico> and end up with 4 lines instead of 20, or something
<teknico> it's just that I find big, uniform blocks of code unpleasant :-)
<mandel> teknico: me too, but those block are the ones I'm talking about
<mandel> that is actually testing that all attributes of the contact have been correctly retrieved, and it has so many that it look like big chuck of code
<mandel> when I add mroe than one contact I use a loop
<teknico> ok, let me whip up something quickly
<teknico> mandel, https://pastebin.canonical.com/25036/
<teknico> mandel, anyway, clear code is important, but don't let my whining put you off, you're doing great stuff :-)
<mandel> teknico: don't worry, I really like people to complain about my code, get me to be better
<mandel> teknico: as long as it is useful whining it is good, and I have been thinking of it during the day and I did not like it was not small
<mandel> I'll have something nicer by 2night :P
<teknico> mandel, later I'll have a go at your code at https://launchpad.net/macaco-contacts
<mandel> teknico: that one is outdated hehe
<teknico> where is it now?
<mandel> better give me 'til the weeked to see the new impl and complain then
<mandel> it is a branch in the same project
<mandel> currently here p:~mandel/macaco/harmony
<mandel> I went to UDS and the designers changed all my UI... and I decided to port my code and push it to desktopcouch, specially 'cause other people wanted to work with contacts
<dobey> apachelogger: more around now?
<teknico> mandel, it's great that you're so open to having your work hacked down to pieces :-)
<teknico> I hope to also contribute with code, not just whining :-)
<teknico> even if I have no desktop toolkit programming experience, mainly web
<teknico> but Qt is a good investment anyway :-)
<mandel> teknico: sure, I'll be contributing as much as the everyday work and girlfriend let me, and I will do a wt version, not just gtk
<mandel> I meant qt, stupid azerty keyboards..
<teknico> oh, it's gtk now?
<mandel> teknico: the initial part yes 'cause it would be nice to push it to universe, but I prefer qt (I'll not get in a blame war)
<chewit> dobey, not wanting to be a pain, but whats the latest on the web interface, you were going to ask the devs today about it
<teknico> a blame war sounds more interesting than a flame one ;-)
<mandel> teknico: anyway I sleep few hours a day, so both should be ready at at the same time
<dobey> hi chewit
<dobey> teknico: it's all your fault :)
<dobey> chewit: they haven't pinged me back yet :)
<teknico> dobey, which one of the many? :-)
<dobey> chewit: but am pinging some more
<dobey> teknico: yes :)
<chewit> thanks :D
<apachelogger> dobey: aye
<apachelogger> dobey: ahoy
<teknico> mandel, anyway, I have no stake in the race, no problems with gtk
<teknico> mandel, so let me know when you feel like it's a good time to have a look at your code
<dobey> apachelogger: hey!
<mandel> teknico: will do!
<teknico> mandel, and thanks again :-)
<dobey> apachelogger: so are you planning on getting your kde code integrated in our tree? or what?
<apachelogger> dobey: yes, though I'd first like to have it somewhat mature, it is considerable easier to get help from KDE developers via gitorious
<dobey> apachelogger: ok, good. :)
<dobey> apachelogger: we're going to also be getting rid of the applet for the most part, for Lucid... i'm not sure if you've seen any of the new u1 login/settings ui wireframes or not
<dobey> apachelogger: hopefully deaign team will have the final bits of that UI spec done soon, though, so i can start working on it next week (tomrorow/fri are holidays for pretty much everyone in the US)
<aquarius> mandel, did you see my comment about the copyright stuff?
<mandel> aquarius: yes, I was going to send it, right away, but I think I did already 'cause I already push some patches, I'll do it again just in case
<dobey> apachelogger: so your code might be better spent on the konqeror/dolphin/whateverkdeusesnow extension to share a folder and do emblems for status and such right now?
<apachelogger> dobey: I suppose there is still some status indiciation?
<dobey> apachelogger: i'm glad you're working on the kde stuff. but i don't want it to be stuck behind what the gnome bits will be :)
<dobey> apachelogger: there will be the notifications we have now still, yes, and the emblems on files in nautilus.
<apachelogger> because that is really what the applet is, the icon is nothing but a legacy representation of the noveau statusnotifieritem
<dobey> apachelogger: we should have arbitrary folder syncing for lucid as well
<apachelogger> oh, cool
<dobey> so "open in file manager" won't really make much sense as an action either, since you might have several random folders synced :)
<apachelogger> dobey: you underestimate the superior powers of kde :P
<apachelogger> or limitations ... in a way ...
<apachelogger> the only way to implement visible feedback is to derive a new file/folder presentation class, known as kio slave
<apachelogger> so you'd go to ubuntuone:/ and could technically get everything listed that is to be synced
<apachelogger> the disadvantage is that by default I dont see how one would squeeze the emblembs etc. into the regular file presentation
<apachelogger> I need to consult with the dolphin devs on that matter
<dobey> yeah, i'm not sure how kde does the emblem stuff
<dobey> but if you have to write a kioslave, i presume you can specify custom icons in it
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I expect no problems there ... but say the user navigates in regular file view to a folder that is watched by ubuntuone, then the user would get no visual feedback of this
<dobey> yeah, it would be nice to not have the kioslave and just do stuff in the regular view
<dobey> custom views are generally fail :)
<apachelogger> though IMHO this is a larger problem with dolphin and kioslaves, konqueror in KDE 3 supported on-demand kioslave switching, so if you navigated to a folder with .svn you'd get a slave for svn interaction
<dobey> cool
<rtagger> joshuahoover: does syncdaemon "see" the files that are put to Ubuntu One directores while it is busy uploading the other files? got 40 files synced, but 18 are still w/o server-hash, therefore not uploaded.
<rtagger> joshuahoover: never the less, it just notified me that sync is complete. SYS_STATE_CHANGED, args:(), kw:{'state': <NonActiveConnectedSDState IDLE>} and I don't see any syncdaemon desire to continue uploading - state: IDLE
<joshuahoover> rtagger: hmmm...i'm not sure the answer to that...the guys who know the most about the syncdaemon are all meeting together this week so they're focusing on fixing a lot of things right now
<rtagger> joshuahoover: 'cause as a casual user I tend to believe what the notification told me. If my files are synced, then I may turn off the PC and access them remotely... Oops, not all files are synced. But I believed you!..
<dobey> nice. my gnome-power-manager fix got uploaded to lucid
<joshuahoover> rtagger: right, agreed :)
<rtagger> hmm, looks like bug #432569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432569 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One does not sync all files" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432569
<rtagger> yep, these files are simply invisible to syncdaemon until syncdaemon is restarted. Looks like syncdaemon does not rescan directories and the signals about files being placed to the directories are simply lost. Time for debugging...
<dobey> rtagger: i wonder if maybe it's an issue with pyinotify?
<rtagger> dobey: could be
<dobey> hrmm, i REALLY do not want to have to hack on chromium to get it to open stuff in a new window
<aquarius> dobey, right-click, open in new window?
<dobey> aquarius: chromium %u
<aquarius> oh, right, from the command line
<dobey> opening from external places should really always open new windows. i don't know why they have it open a new tab in a current window, and have no way to change it
<dobey> anyway, bbl :)
<mandel> teknico: if you still want to take a look at the code today, I already made the changes :D
<teknico> mandel, you're too fast! :-)
<mandel> teknico: hehe well, hopefully it was fast and meets your standards, just fast is not good enough :P
<teknico> mandel, that's also true ;-)
<teknico> still in the harmony branch?
<mandel> teknico: not, they are at the lp:~mandel/desktopcouch/contacts-wrapper
<mandel> teknico: I think I removed around more than 400 lines to do the same work
<teknico> mandel, oh, right, I thought you were talking about the whole of macaco code
<teknico> I was a bit surprised :-)
<teknico> mandel, less code is more good ;-)
<mandel> teknico: I wish! for that I have to do the ui, and working with glade is slow...
<mandel> laters, coffee is needed
<tcole> what's the procedure to authorize a machine again?
<rtagger> tcole: Remove keyring info from seahorse - Ubuntu One token for https://ubuntuone.com and desktopcouch secrets, I believe.
<tcole> hm, in this case I have a user for whom the keyring info is already removed
<tcole> it isn't automatically re-adding it
<rtagger> tcole: and this is really interesting, we have a bug report about this. Do you have an access to the machine experiencing this at the moment?
<tcole> unfortunately no
<tcole> I'm just triaging bugs at the moment
<rtagger> tcole: :) I guess we are talking about the same bug. I remember someone here reported about this issue and we made it work by running ubuntuone-client-applet from terminal. It magically started the browser and he re-added his computer
<tcole> hmm
<rtagger> tcole: browser... was there some issue with a browser not being the firefox by default?...
<tcole> not sure
<tcole> it should be using xdg-open
<tcole> rather than firefox specifically
<rtagger> tcole: yes, but I clearly remember someone was talking here about opera not being cooperative
<tcole> ahh
<rtagger> tcole: because as far I have examined the code, the only thing that is possible if no token is found in keyring is to start the browser and navigate to u1 login screen.
<rtagger> tcole: Bug #419292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419292 in ubuntuone-client "adding my computer by starting applet via menu, opera 10 default browser" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419292
<tcole> ah, interesting
<rtagger> joshuahoover: what kind of problem opera was/is having with ubuntuone client?
<rtagger> tcole: ah, this is bug #385399 - localhost port access is not granted
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385399 in ubuntuone-client "I had a problem with... Opera while adding a computer. Opera10 Beta for Linux is the default browser and when I click "Add This Computer" I get an error." [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385399
<tcole> hm, that doesn't seem to be what they're experiencing
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> tcole: no error dialog or anything?
<tcole> dobey: evidently not
<tcole> errors from no token in the keyring, and it all ends there
<dobey> tcole: applet icon turns to "connected" and then back to "disconnected" in a few seconds?
<dobey> tcole: there have been some bug reports that suggest ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf having bw throttling set to on = True might be related
<tcole> hm
<dobey> with the limits set to -1 or 0
<dobey> (0 would be bad, -1 is supposed to be infinite)
 * rtgz is new for rtagger, rtagger is a tagging application, while I am known everywhere as rtg :)
 * rtgz added z so that it is somehow different from other rtg. So, Empathy crashed and left me with...
<rtgz> tcole: are you talking about bug #452589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452589 in ubuntuone-client "U1 client never connects." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452589
<tcole> ahh
<tcole> sounds like it
<tcole> launchpad's bug search is pretty useless
<rtgz> tcole, then this transcript might be interesting http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/11/20/%23ubuntuone.html#t00:22
<tcole> hmm
<rtgz> tcole, and the worst thing here is that it resolved by itself
<tcole> :/
<dobey> weird
<rtgz> okay, it may be nice to set up DEBUG log for oauth modules and then ask people to reproduce.
<rtgz> unfortunately this will require source code modification but they may be ok with this given the exact instructions or better yet, a script to handle this for them.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: are you referring to bug 452589?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452589 in ubuntuone-client "U1 client never connects." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452589
<dobey> rtgz: i'm wondering if there is a difference in behavior between 1.0.2 and 1.1 with that
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yep
<dobey> rtgz: ie... is the bug already fixed in trunk...
<rtgz> e.g. sed -ie 's/logging.INFO/logging.DEBUG/' /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py
<joshuahoover> rtgz: that particular bug looks like it was related to a temporary error on the server side based on what is in the oauth-login.log
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yep, this is right, I've already tried reproducing that and one has to have server really broken for this thing to reproduce, but the other issue is that token does not re-appear.
<rtgz> joshuahoover, e.g. the token got killed and it does not want to be created again. I posted the link to the discussion here of a live example of such behavior
<rtgz> urbanape, hi, may I ping you a little bit ?
<rtgz> tcole, you said you were triaging bugs and found the one, what was the bug #?
<tcole> I think I ultimately ended up marking it a duplicate
<tcole> let me see if I can find it again
<joshuahoover> rtgz: but the token did get reproduced in that case, no?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, in that case, yes, after he killed the applet and restarted it. But it has not been working for him for 2 weeks or so, so I don't really see what was special with that kill.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: true
<rtgz> tcole, I guess I found, 3 duplicates, right?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I guess I'll file a bug so that oauthdesktop/logger.py will take log level from some file/setting, not hard-coded.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: yes, that would be good! thank you!
<tcole> was a duplicate of bug #452589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452589 in ubuntuone-client "U1 client never connects." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452589
<tcole> I forget which one now
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I am constantly thinking about the utility that will examine the logs on the client and provide some useful info for the person, i.e. Throttling = on/ min/max=-1 - fix it. Permission denied - fix it. Token missing - gather more info and paste it somewhere, etc...
<rtgz> joshuahoover, something like ubuntuone-client-diagnostics :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: you and me both!
<dobey> i don't think we should have a script to fix problems with config/etc... such problems should be fixed with updates
<rtgz> dobey, yes, but there are "known bugs" for the release, we know they exist, they are fixed, say, in PPA. But not in karmic-updates and sometimes there are workarounds that are easy to implement. Or analyze logs on client side by finding known patterns and advice about solutions...
<dobey> rtgz: if it's fixed in the PPA and a known bug, I don't necessarily know that.
<dobey> rtgz: but if it's fixed in the PPA already, and a known bug, and it keeps affecting people, then we need to escalate the importance, and get it backported to stable and in an SRU for karmic
 * rtgz was a developer of update system once, not yum update, apt-get update, but.. Look in this file, set this line to 2 if that line was 1. Detect the running configuration fix the configs, etc...
<joshuahoover> dobey, rtgz: an example would be bug 455544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455544 in ubuntuone-client ""Protocol version error" - when bandwidth throttling is enabled with the default values" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455544
<joshuahoover> dobey, rtgz: this is one we're going to release in an sru but it's not there yet for karmic so there are workarounds right now
<dobey> joshuahoover: i think that's actually a twisted bug...
<rtgz> joshuahoover, yep, even I got caught by this bug, like what? "Protocol version error"??? DivisionByZero o_O
<joshuahoover> dobey: that is ultimately caused by bandwidth throttling settings
<joshuahoover> dobey: at least that's what verterok has told me :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, that's the visible cause, yes.
<dobey> joshuahoover: -1 is supposed to be infinite, according to what verterok told me when he wrote the feature :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: which means that on with values of -1 should be the same as off
<joshuahoover> dobey: hahaha!!! i've told verterok and rmcbride i hate those settings...-1 and 0...confusing
<rtgz> dobey, he should have used ∞ instead *offtopic*
<dobey> joshuahoover: of course, that is apparently not the case, so i think maybe something is wrong in twisted
<dobey> rtgz: i don't think that is a valid integer
<joshuahoover> dobey: there's bigger problems with bandwidth throttling anyway, where you can set it too low and break the client because storage protocol can't get through
<rtgz> dobey, later on there is a division by zero triggered by something that set -1 => 0.
<dobey> ah
<dobey> right
<dobey> joshuahoover: well "0" is too low, yes
<dobey> joshuahoover: but in the UI, 1 is "1 KB/s"
<dobey> connecting shouldn't require more than 1K/s
<dobey> if it does, then protobuf is insane :)
<rtgz> dobey,  there was such line "throttle_time = (float(self.writtenThisSecond) / self.writeLimit)", with
<dobey> rtgz: yes sure
<rtgz> Additionaly I am scared about the following - what if I connect via my cell phone and don't really think that my 100Mb of the limit are worth being used by ubuntuone at the moment, like in emergency... But this is definitely another subject...
 * rtgz is generating more questions than writeLimit...
<dobey> it'll get used by gwibber instead :)
<joshuahoover> heh
<dobey> or something. connecting to the internet via gprs/3g/whatever is very suboptimal in the desktop right now
<dobey> not just with ubuntuone, but with pretty much anything
<rtgz> dobey, I spent 2 months on GPRS this winter...
<maurizio__> Hi
<maurizio__> I've installe karmic koala, I've yet an ubuntuone account, but I don't know how to configure the client to make it work
<dobey> maurizio__: opening Internet->Ubuntu One should take you through the set up process to get your computer connected
<maurizio__> dobey in preferences I can't do anything.
<dobey> maurizio__: if preferences opens, then the applet is already running, and you should see the icon on your panel
<maurizio__> it has an x on it
<dobey> maurizio__: but i fear you may be running into rtgz's new favorite bug
<dobey> maurizio__: click on it and choose "Connect"
<maurizio__> already done. nothing happens
<rtgz> dobey, woo-hoo, reproducible!
<rtgz> maurizio__, hi, before it fixes itself, may we take some 5 minutes of your attention? We need to get some more debugging info.
<maurizio__> ok
<maurizio__> ask me?
<maurizio__> ask me
<rtgz> maurizio__, 1. sudo  sed -ie 's/logging.INFO/logging.DEBUG/' /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/oauthdesktop/logger.py
<rtgz> maurizio__, 2. killall ubuntuone-client-applet
<maurizio__> done
<dobey> you could just right click and choose quit.. you don't have to tell people to type killall
<dobey> and killall is a bad idea for Solaris users :)
<rtgz> maurizio__, 3. start ubuntuone by  Applications->Internet->Ubuntu One
<maurizio__> Don't worry I don't use solaris
<dobey> sure. just general knowledge :)
<maurizio__> done
<rtgz> dobey, okay, just sometimes the applet hides itself, so just to make sure. Okay, will be more applet-friendly next time :)
<dobey> rtgz: yes, but it only hides while it is connected. disconnected state always shows the icon :)
<rtgz> dobey, Frankly speaking I don't like the default behavior of hiding if no activity is performed. It is not that obvious that I have to do something for my cloud to appear
<maurizio__> rtgz it doesn't work anyway
<dobey> rtgz: you can discuss that with design team
<dobey> rtgz: of course, it won't matter in lucid, as the applet is going away anyway :)
<rtgz> maurizio__, cool, this is what we are trying to prove. Now could you paste ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<maurizio__> ok
<maurizio__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/328030/
<rtgz> dobey, is NetworkManager dependency gone for 1.0.2 ?
<maurizio__> rtgz http://paste.ubuntu.com/328030/
<rtgz> maurizio__, I suspect you are not using NetworkManager, right? And you were not able to use ubuntuone previously, right?
<maurizio__> I'm using wicd
<rtgz> maurizio__, then this is a known bug and I advise you update to PPA version where it is fixed: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/beta
<rtgz> maurizio__, just a moment, will make sure it IS fixed...
<maurizio__> ok
<maurizio__> a second
<rtgz> maurizio__, yep, we will assume that we are connected if NetworkManager is not found so you will be able to use ubuntuone with wicd
<rtgz> maurizio__, so feel free to update to PPA version.
<dobey> rtgz: the NM fix is only in trunk
<joshuahoover> dobey: it's in the ppa beta release i believe
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but it's not in the stable branch yet
<dobey> it's one of the many things i need to backport for SRU
<joshuahoover> dobey: right
<dobey> and hopefully i will be able to get that out early next week
<dobey> until then, i am off to try and ejoy the holiday :)
<joshuahoover> enjoy!
<rtgz> dobey, erm, it is definitely in beta, since I am using the beta and the code is there :)
<rtgz> dobey, yep, enjoy the holiday :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: i think he meant it's not there for karmic
<dobey> i meant it's in trunk, and beta PPA is built from trunk, not stable branch
<dobey> bye :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, btw, this is one more bug that could be easily diagnosed on the client side by grepping 'Unable to contact NetworkManager'.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: sigh...if only it were that simple...i've seen a number of bug reports where they weren't using networkmanager but we didn't get any specific networkmanager errors
<rtgz> joshuahoover, but being on the client we can probe for networkmanager as well. Okay, since I still need more python practice - will see what I can do tomorrow with the errors listed on UbuntuOne/Bugs page.
<joshuahoover> rtgz: cool...thanks again for all your help! we greatly appreciate it!
<rtgz> okay, time to sleep. Good night to everyone running UbuntuOne :)
<joshuahoover> goodnight rtgz :)
<maurizio__> rtgz done
<maurizio__> thankyou
<maurizio__> but it is possible to indicate different folders to sync with ubuntu one?
<maurizio__> is it possible?
#ubuntuone 2009-11-26
<kc8wxm> how long should the file sync take (I've been waiting days)?
<kc8wxm> on Gnome I placed folders into the ubuntu one directory and the web interface still shows no updates
<aquarius> kc8wxm, it should be basically instant, so something's gone wrong there :)
<kc8wxm> that's what I thought
<kc8wxm> how can I check status (maybe command line)
<aquarius> kc8wxm, have you tried disconnecting and reconnecting?
<kc8wxm> on the nautilus folder it show a button for connecting if i click that it will just redisplay connect
<aquarius> so, that button says "Connect" on it, but when you click it it doesn't change to say "Disconnect"?
<kc8wxm> nope
<aquarius> OK, then Ubuntu One isn't connecting to the servers. Can you quit the Ubuntu One applet (in the notification area, right-click > Quit), and then restart it from Applications > Internet?
<kc8wxm> hmm I did change my password on the web interface yest Do I need to update something on my machine?
<kc8wxm> can't see where in preference for ubuntu one it is
<aquarius> that shouldn't matter
<kc8wxm> the sys tray icon says it is updating files
<aquarius> Ubuntu One on your machine doesn't use your password for connecting, so that's OK.
<aquarius> excellent
<kc8wxm> but the nautilus browser is still saying connect
<kc8wxm> there is a lots of files I added to the ubuntu one folder
<kc8wxm> i have 50GB avail on ubuntu one
<aquarius> are those files appearing in the web interface?
<kc8wxm> no
<aquarius> ok, so it's not connecting properly.
<aquarius> I wonder if it's forgotten about your connection for some reason. Try this: quit the applet, then open Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption Keys > Passwords:login, and there hould be "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com" in there
<aquarius> right-click on it and say "delete", then start Ubuntu One again from Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One. It should then start up your web browser to ask you to add your machine, again
<kc8wxm> aquarius, ok it's reloaded the ubuntu one and the web interface still doesn't show all the other files
<aquarius> kc8wxm, so, it asked you to re-add the machine, yes?
<kc8wxm> yes
<kc8wxm> did that
<kc8wxm> and ubuntu says updating files (again)
<kc8wxm> so should I wait to see if the files go up?
<aquarius> wait a short time, yes
<kc8wxm> ok
<kc8wxm> aquaries, thanks for all the help, hopefully it works out
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: try doing "u1sdtool --current-transfers"
<kc8wxm> and happy thanksgiving
<kc8wxm> it said Oops an error occured
<kc8wxm> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: interesting. And by interesting I mean something else entirely, which I will not reproduce here.
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: can you quit the applet please?
<kc8wxm> k done
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: ok, now in a terminal, do "killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon"
<Chipaca> it should say somehting like "kill *what*?"
<Chipaca> and then, /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<kc8wxm> ok it is stopped now
<kc8wxm> ok now lot's of stuff running past me on term
<kc8wxm> Chipaca, ok started ubuntuone-syncdaumon, now what?
<kc8wxm> Chipaca, ok now ulsdtool --current-transfers says current uploads: 0 current-downloads: 0
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: ok, now, start the applet again (that's applications -> internet -> ubuntu one)
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: leave the syncdaemon running in debug in the terminal, right?
<kc8wxm> yes
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> when the applet comes up, tell it to connect
<kc8wxm> I have it set to connect on start
<kc8wxm> its updating files
<kc8wxm> current uploads and downloads sitll shows 0
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: can you pastebin the last screenfull of output from the syncdaemon?
<kc8wxm> w_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,495 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0182.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,498 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa [root:b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0182.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,501 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa [root:b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0182.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,503 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0182.jpg'  mdid b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,505 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa [root:b5b540e6-65fa-49f1-9c26-ff686ea9b5aa] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0182.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,507 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,531 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,532 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,535 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg' mdid='9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,537 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,560 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83'   MakeFile(marker="'9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0180.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,565 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83 [root:9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,568 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,572 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83 [root:9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,575 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83 [root:9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,579 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'  mdid 9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,582 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83 [root:9c33b005-19da-4c52-9dcb-3f1ac2219b83] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0180.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: next time, when I say "pastebin", use something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,583 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg',), kw:{}
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: :)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,585 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,587 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,589 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg' mdid='2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,621 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,624 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9'   MakeFile(marker="'2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0164.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,627 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9 [root:2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,629 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,632 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9 [root:2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,635 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9 [root:2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,637 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'  mdid 2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,639 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9 [root:2d19fe17-1193-470c-bded-d8b3cbb5bbb9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0164.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,641 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,644 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,645 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,656 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg' mdid='ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,663 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,667 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096'   MakeFile(marker="'ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0172.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,669 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096 [root:ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,671 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,721 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096 [root:ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,724 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096 [root:ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,725 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'  mdid ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,728 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096 [root:ccf7db12-ae96-4e3b-910a-38d87032c096] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0172.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,730 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,732 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg',)
<Chipaca> are we there yet?
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,734 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,736 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg' mdid='3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,739 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,767 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd'   MakeFile(marker="'3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0191.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,770 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd [root:3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,771 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,775 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd [root:3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,778 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd [root:3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,779 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'  mdid 3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,782 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd [root:3a1a7183-3e3a-4cb0-9858-ec1e2a8294dd] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0191.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,807 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,827 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,828 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,830 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg' mdid='bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,833 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,836 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c'   MakeFile(marker="'bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0176.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,840 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c [root:bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,841 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,850 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c [root:bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,853 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c [root:bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,855 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'  mdid bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,857 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c [root:bc44ce6d-24b0-4fb7-82d1-d3cb1d01850c] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0176.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,859 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,861 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,863 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,865 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg' mdid='5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,868 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,872 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53'   MakeFile(marker="'5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0174.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,875 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53 [root:5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,877 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,880 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53 [root:5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,883 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53 [root:5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,884 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'  mdid 5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53
<popey> :(
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,887 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53 [root:5942d5a2-eaec-4310-b6cb-6aa51653ec53] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0174.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,890 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,892 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,896 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,898 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg' mdid='51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<Chipaca> that was one big screen
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,901 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,905 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf'   MakeFile(marker="'51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0196.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,908 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf [root:51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,909 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,913 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf [root:51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,915 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf [root:51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,917 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'  mdid 51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,919 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf [root:51bc08f6-4aa6-45f3-81ad-c24199b7fecf] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0196.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,921 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CREATE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,923 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CREATE:{} with ARGS:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg',)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,925 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - -:-:- - [-:-] ''/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'' | Calling new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,927 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - create: path='/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg' mdid='bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09' share_id='' node_id=None is_dir=False
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,929 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09': {'local_hash': '', 'server_hash': ''}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,934 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - MakeFile                     share:''                                       node:'bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09'   MakeFile(marker="'bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09'", parent_id="'7053f2d1-c99f-41db-8cc8-4d9cee8b3bac'", share_id="''", name="u'pict0184.jpg'") queueing in the META_QUEUE
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,937 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09 [root:bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'' | Called new_local_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,943 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg',), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,946 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09 [root:bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'' | EVENT: FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE:{} with ARGS:()
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,949 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09 [root:bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'' | Calling calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,951 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.HQ - DEBUG - HashQueue: inserting path '/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'  mdid bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,954 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09 [root:bde70b92-13c4-4b85-a453-e17c95075e09] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/BeltTest-3-19-2009/pict0184.jpg'' | Called calculate_hash
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,956 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - DEBUG - process next in queue (len 4)
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,957 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - INFO - hash queue pending. Waiting for it...
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,959 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: HQ_HASH_NEW, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0078.jpg', 'sha1:38b6b7bcc86fa4219e3e42cbc30757cad20ea95b', 1834382105L, 843099, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376886L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=843099L, st_atime=1259237974, st_mtime=1142924924, st_ctime=1259060824)), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,963 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a [root:2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0078.jpg'' | EVENT: HQ_HASH_NEW:{'hash_eq_local_hash': 'F', 'hash_eq_server_hash': 'F'} with ARGS:('sha1:38b6b7bcc86fa4219e3e42cbc30757cad20ea95b', 1834382105L, 843099, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376886L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_si
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,965 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a [root:2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0078.jpg'' | Calling put_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,967 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a': {'stat': posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376886L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=843099L, st_atime=1259237974, st_mtime=1142924924, st_ctime=1259060824), 'local_hash': 'sha1:38b6b7bcc86fa4219e3e42cbc30757cad20ea95b'}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:24,970 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - Upload                       share:''                                       node:'2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a'   Upload(share_id="''", hash="'sha1:38b6b7bcc86fa4219e3e42cbc30757cad20ea95b'", fileobj_factory='<bound method FSKey.open_file of <ubuntuone.syncdaemon.sync.FSKey object at 0xae3f8ec>>', node_id="'2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a'", crc32='1834382105L', previous_ha
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,050 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:LOCAL:F 2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a [root:2b283e08-e1c9-4b40-929a-e8147e0f2d0a] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0078.jpg'' | Called put_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,052 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: HQ_HASH_NEW, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0101.jpg', 'sha1:2555adffb9d5c1d68404447886a6088e5dccb8dd', 2643003991L, 536414, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376908L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=536414L, st_atime=1259237974, st_mtime=1143528820, st_ctime=1259060878)), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,058 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9 [root:9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0101.jpg'' | EVENT: HQ_HASH_NEW:{'hash_eq_local_hash': 'F', 'hash_eq_server_hash': 'F'} with ARGS:('sha1:2555adffb9d5c1d68404447886a6088e5dccb8dd', 2643003991L, 536414, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376908L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_si
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,061 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9 [root:9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0101.jpg'' | Calling put_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,062 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9': {'stat': posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376908L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=536414L, st_atime=1259237974, st_mtime=1143528820, st_ctime=1259060878), 'local_hash': 'sha1:2555adffb9d5c1d68404447886a6088e5dccb8dd'}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,066 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - Upload                       share:''                                       node:'9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9'   Upload(share_id="''", hash="'sha1:2555adffb9d5c1d68404447886a6088e5dccb8dd'", fileobj_factory='<bound method FSKey.open_file of <ubuntuone.syncdaemon.sync.FSKey object at 0xa18d02c>>', node_id="'9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9'", crc32='2643003991L', previous_ha
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,158 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:LOCAL:F 9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9 [root:9fec8255-188d-452c-a1df-e8a3301c6ee9] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0101.jpg'' | Called put_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,159 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: HQ_HASH_NEW, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0096.avi', 'sha1:43d274b426ea4f3de86a215272c34e088a6eb6e8', 4088305278L, 22537008, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376903L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=22537008L, st_atime=1259237974, st_mtime=1143448558, st_ctime=1259060853)), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,170 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b [root:9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0096.avi'' | EVENT: HQ_HASH_NEW:{'hash_eq_local_hash': 'F', 'hash_eq_server_hash': 'F'} with ARGS:('sha1:43d274b426ea4f3de86a215272c34e088a6eb6e8', 4088305278L, 22537008, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376903L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,184 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:NONE:F 9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b [root:9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0096.avi'' | Calling put_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,186 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set mdid='9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b': {'stat': posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376903L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=22537008L, st_atime=1259237974, st_mtime=1143448558, st_ctime=1259060853), 'local_hash': 'sha1:43d274b426ea4f3de86a215272c34e088a6eb6e8'}
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,190 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - Upload                       share:''                                       node:'9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b'   Upload(share_id="''", hash="'sha1:43d274b426ea4f3de86a215272c34e088a6eb6e8'", fileobj_factory='<bound method FSKey.open_file of <ubuntuone.syncdaemon.sync.FSKey object at 0xa8308ec>>', node_id="'9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b'", crc32='4088305278L', previous_ha
<aquarius> kc8wxm: you don't need to paste any more
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,274 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - DEBUG - T:LOCAL:F 9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b [root:9eec41f4-ecf8-421b-aa72-e3fd9eb2441b] ''Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0096.avi'' | Called put_file
<kc8wxm> 2009-11-26 09:12:25,275 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.EQ - DEBUG - push_event: HQ_HASH_NEW, args:('/home/steve/Ubuntu One/Photos/images/pict0061.jpg', 'sha1:ad0b1a18365eb6c484fb1dc317cbb58433bca86b', 572157072L, 847923, posix.stat_result(st_mode=33188, st_ino=376869L, st_dev=2051L, st_nlink=1, st_uid=1000, st_gid=1000, st_size=847923L, st_atime=1259237976, st_mtime=1142748206, st_ctime=1259060822)), kw:{}
<kc8wxm> sorry
<kc8wxm> :(
<kc8wxm> starting browser (waing..)
<kc8wxm> ok
<kc8wxm> used pastebin now?
<kc8wxm> ok
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: ok, now we're with you again
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: do this
<Chipaca> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: but it's fairly clear: it's doing what is known as the 'local rescan', and you have a lot of files, so it'll be a while until it goes online and starts doing stuff
<Chipaca> aquarius: that's another one for your toolset :)
<kc8wxm> ok
<kc8wxm> will wait, and tanks for putting up with me
<kc8wxm> happy thanksgiving to all
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: there's a bug where sometimes we do the rehash every time we do the rescan, so if that bug bites you, you'll find it takes a long time every time
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: otherwise, once it's finished the local rescan the first time, the next times is much quicker
<kc8wxm> Chipaca, Thanks. I'll be will wait ad be paitent and stop abusin the channel now
<kc8wxm> have a good day
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: no problem. I need to be clearer when I want somebody to pastebin things as opposed to pasting to the channel
<kc8wxm> I'm kindo new to irc
<kc8wxm> still learning
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: just in case, can you copy the output of that dbus-send command above into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ ?
<kc8wxm> yup
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: and then tell us the url :)
<kc8wxm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/328503/
<Chipaca> kc8wxm: ok, so yes, it is doing the local rescan
<popey> I have a problem in that someone has shared something with me but I can't accept the share, I get a "500" error on one.ubuntu.com
<aquarius> popey, hm, that's not ideal
<aquarius> does the page say anything other than 500?
<popey> no
<popey> i get a nice picture of a dude holding a cable
<popey> it _did_ give me an oops the other day when i tried, now I dont get an oops but a pretty screen
<aquarius> oh :(
<aquarius> does it happen every time you hit the link?
<popey> yes
<aquarius> try signing out of U1 and then hitting the link again?
<popey> now.. it's possible the person has shared this with me before
<popey> and is trying again
<aquarius> (I'm obviously guessing at stuff to try, here)
<popey> yeah, still busted
<popey> 15:29 < popey> got an oops when accepting a share request "When referencing this error, please refer to the Oops-ID: 1421appserver71893 "
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<popey> I said that the other day when it first happened
<popey> should I be asking joshuahoover ?
<popey> :)
<aquarius> shut up, ubottu, you're wrong
<popey> also.. the folder name he's sharing.. I already have
<popey> (trying to give you detail here)
<aquarius> popey, joshuahoover knows more about this than I do, but it's eat-loads-of-pumpkin-pie day :)
<popey> ahhhh
<popey> slackers
<popey> send them some tea
<aquarius> ok, it's possible that we have an error when you try and accept a share that you've already accepted
<aquarius> if I send them tea they'll chuck it in the harbour again
 * popey tuts
 * popey will try sharing the other way
<aquarius> if you've already got the share, then you're basically OK, obviously
<popey> web says it's not shared
<popey> but the folder exists
<popey> so is it perhaps barfing because i already have a folder he is trying to share with me
<aquarius> ah, now, hang on
<aquarius> what do you mean by "the folder exists"?
<popey> Shared with me -> UUPC
<popey> which is the name of the folder he is trying to share with me
<popey> I already have it, schwuk shared with me ages ago
<aquarius> so you already have a folder named UUPC shared with you from person A, and person B is trying to share a *different* folder with you also called UUPC?
<popey> "This Folder is not shared."
<aquarius> or did A share the folder to you and B, and now B is trying to share that same folder to you?
<popey> the first one
<popey> i think
<popey> maybe
<popey> maybe the second, I dont know if B had it too
<popey> have asked him to share with me a new folder, of a new name
<aquarius> that would be helpful, yeah
<popey> will let you know
<aquarius> share name should be allowed to be duplicated, though: under the covers, it's stored as (sharename, person_sharing)
<aquarius> so you can accept two different shares that happen to have the same name
<popey> right
<verterok> popey: do you have ubuntuone-client-tools installed?
<popey> I am not on ubuntu
<verterok> popey: oh, ok
<popey> doing this via the web interface
<popey> grrrr
<popey> I created a folder, shared with him, he accepted and we're shared, a new folder
<popey> I did _not_ tick "read only" but he gets no option to upload
<aquarius> verterok, does uploading to writeable shares through the web UI work?
<verterok> aquarius: it "should" work...but it's been a while since I used the webui to upload to shares
 * verterok tries
<vds> Chipaca aquarius rodrigo_ teknico_ do we do standup today and tomorrow?
<aquarius> vds, oo, it's 3pm, yes, go for it
<rodrigo_> vds: as you want, I'm here both days :D
<teknico> rodrigo_, you appear as away
<vds> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS:
<teknico> me
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> Chipaca aquarius rodrigo_ teknico_ say "me" bla bla bla ! :)
<vds> me
<Chipaca> me bla bla bla
<aquarius> me
<vds> teknico: please!
<teknico> DONE: more reviews, discussed a branch from mandel of macaco-contacts with the author on IRC, (hopefully) finished updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 in our code (#403435)
<teknico> TODO: review mandel's branch again, finally triage my 20 bugs, fix IM address handling in the contacts web UI (#475224)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: More basic music store widget work. U1 client applet bug triaging
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add couchdb-glib documentation to xdg page (http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/SimpleGuide)
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: vds
<vds> DONE: close to land the two branches to port funambol v8 in sourcedeps
<vds> TODO: land the two branches, continue the discussion about timestamps, go trough the funambol docs about scaling
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> Chipaca: all yours
<Chipaca> DONE: looked at bugs, had meetings, more boss stuff. TODO: more of same. BLOCKED: by a gaggle of turkeys. NEXT: aquarius
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: more work on desktopcouch developer docs; discussions about music store
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: Face Duty, look at oauth-enabling twisted; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer; continue work on desktopcouch developer docs; write up things learned at UDS/sprint; work with rodrigo on Music Store
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> and that's it, I think
<Chipaca> 𝗔
<vds> A ?
<vds> EOM I guess, thx!
<aquarius> is that a bold A or some magic Unicode character?
<teknico> THEN WHO WAS PHONE
<verterok> aquarius, popey: uploading to rw shares it's working
<aquarius> popey, hm. So, it should be working.
<verterok> aquarius: maybe creating a rw share is broken?
<popey> it is broken
<popey> we just tested both ways
<popey> I cant upload to his, he can't upload to mine
<Chipaca> aquarius: magic unicode character. aquarius: teknico: thanks for confirming you can see it as an A :)
<popey> tested with and without the read only tickbox ticked
<aquarius> popey, I'll try creating a share with you (which address?)
<popey> alan@popey.com
<teknico> Chipaca, you're welcome ;-)
<aquarius> popey, have shared a folde rwith you
<verterok> aquarius: looks like to webui allows to share a shared folder, but that isn't possible
<verterok> Chipaca: ^
 * Chipaca can share a folder with a bunch of ted talks with people
<Chipaca> verterok: please file a bug
<Chipaca> bbiab
<verterok> Chipaca: sure thing
<verterok> oops, he left
<popey> aquarius: nice pic
<popey> aquarius: i can't upload to that
<popey> no green + icons at the top at all
<popey> aquarius: would you like me to share a folder with you to test the other way?
<popey> hmmmm
<popey> you should probably do something about long file names :)
<popey> aquarius: just shared a folder with you
<aquarius> weird
<popey> apologies for the stupid folder name :)
<aquarius> popey, now I have to kill you :)
<aquarius> I can't upload to it either.
<popey> nicely messed up your U1 web client :)
<aquarius> man, I hate you
<aquarius> you're right about not beig able to upload to it, though
<aquarius> strange
<aquarius> and it's not appearing in Shared With Me in nautilus, so I can't see if it works there
<aquarius> Can you file a bug? I'll tag it as "affects me too" :)
<popey> sure
<popey> uhhh
<popey> what "project" do I assign it to?
<popey> U1 servers?
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/488811
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<popey> bah
 * popey unprivateseses it
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/488811
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488811 in ubuntuone-servers "new shared folder, no upload ability in web UI" [Undecided,New]
<popey> get in
<aquarius> yep, -servers
<aquarius> verterok, who's best to get that bug on their list? you? :)
<verterok> aquarius: :), no. I think Chipaca
<aquarius> and lo, it is so
<verterok> aquarius: do you have the client running? if you execute: u1sdtool --list-shared it should show the info for all your shared folders
<aquarius> interesting. It doesn't list the one I've just shared with popey
<verterok> aquarius: maybe a "u1sdtool --refresh-shares" might be requeired first
<aquarius> nope, still doesn't list it
<verterok> hmm, something weird is going on in the webui
<popey> uhm, on another, related matter...
<popey> "modified" column, what is that exactly?
<aquarius> aha! it has just appeared in the --list-shares output
<popey> it says "16 days, 2 months ago" for me
<popey> which is it?
<verterok> aquarius: what?
<verterok> aquarius: if you shared it, it should be in the list-shared list :/
<aquarius> verterok, the share I offered to popey wasn't in the --list-shares output, even after I did --refresh-shares, but it has now appeared
<aquarius> verterok, yeah, something strange is going on there
<verterok> aquarius: list-shares or list-shared?
<aquarius> list-shared, sorry :)
<verterok> :)
<Chipaca> hi!
<verterok> aquarius: and now it's there?
<aquarius> popey, when you shared the stupid long folder with me, did you make it read-only or read-write?
<popey> rw
<aquarius> verterok, yes
<aquarius> $ u1sdtool --list-shares | grep alanpope
<verterok> aquarius: and what are the permissions?
<aquarius> id=6984d386-68eb-4075-858b-bb5cfe2481da name=IWonder(long) accepted=True access_level=View from=alanpope
<aquarius> $ u1sdtool --list-shared | grep pope
 * popey wonders why he's "alanpope"
<aquarius>   id=2e18cd70-2823-41db-b02e-0d806c322cfd name=test-rw-share accepted=True access_level=View to=alanpope path=/home/aquarius/Ubuntu One/darling
<verterok> aquarius: hmm, but that's a share from popey to you
<aquarius> interesting.
<aquarius> verterok, yeah, but we both said "read-write" when sharing, and both the shares have come over as read-only
<verterok> aquarius: oh, so it's in the shared list! :D
<verterok> aquarius: so, looks like there is a problem in the webui, it's always sharing as read-only
<aquarius> verterok, nope, because I did my share from the desktop
<aquarius> can I change a ro share to be rw?
<verterok> aquarius: nautillus issues an http request to the appserver
<verterok> aquarius: isn't using the protocol :/
<aquarius> oh
<verterok> aquarius: so, using the desktop or the web is axectly the same
<verterok> *exactly :p
 * verterok writes a test to check this weird behaviour
<verterok> aquarius: I found the problem but don't know how to fix it ATM, I'll update the bug and let one of the guys with webui-fu fix it ;)
<aquarius> verterok, thanks!
* joshuahoover1 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Updated client software is now available to everyone running Ubuntu 9.10. Please run Update Manager to install it, and then restart the client. Enjoy 9.10! | https://one.ubuntu.com | https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Current Testing Client Revno is 278, Protocol Revno is 73
<teknico> mandel, hi, sorry, today I didn't get a chance to have a look at your branch
<teknico> I'll try to do so tomorrow
<mandel> teknico: No problem I'm entertained with the UI :D
<mandel> and I want to push a small change
<teknico> mandel, mmm, what about a pygame or pyglet version? ;-)
<teknico> Contacts Race!
<mandel> teknico: hehe, it would be funny, I was thinking of getting the ui of the addressbook this weekend
<mandel> and integrate the contacts with fspot, click on the contact, see the picase images kind of thing
<teknico> good thinking ;-)
<m4rk> hello, where are the ubuntu one files stored?
#ubuntuone 2009-11-27
<atrus> m4rk: ~/"Ubuntu One"
<m4rk> atrus, i mean on the cloud
<m4rk> it seems very slow :(
<atrus> that's the cloud for you :)
<atrus> i seriously have no idea. i sort of thought that was part of the point of cloud computing/storage.
<m4rk> atrus, nevermind. I need to know
<m4rk> bye
<melvster1> hi all, is there a roadmap for ubuntu one?  Im curious to know if there will ever be clients for other OS's like Dropbox, and I couldnt find anything on the mailing list ... ?
<psypher246> hi ubuntuone team, i need some assistance with OFFLINE syncing, i need to be able to upload all my files (30GB or so) once and then copy the u1 folder to several machines so that I don;t have to download it again to all those machines, completely unfeasble to do so.
<psypher246> i have tried copying the matadata over as well but as soon as i reconnect u1 it redonwloads all the files and makes all the files that I copied manually as conflict
 * rtgz wrote a skeleton diagnostic script. In python, not native language yet, so feel free to comment on the (absence of) code quality, style and general problems.
 * rtgz put the link to the script here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Diagnostics
<LiCeT> hi all
<rtgz> LiCeT, hi
<mandel>  /msg NickServ identify Qwerty
<mandel> ups
<vds> hello hello
<vds> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS:
<teknico_> me
<vds> aquarius Chipaca_ dobey urbanape teknico
<vds> jblount:
<vds> you know how it works
<vds> say me to  join the company! :)
<vds> me
<vds> teknico: start please
<teknico> VROOM VROOM
<teknico> DONE: more updating of the Funambol code to v. 8.0 (#403435)
<teknico> TODO: finish updating the Funambol code to v. 8.0 (#403435), review mandel's branch again, finally triage my 20 bugs
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: still fixing the two branches to port funambol v8 in sourcedeps, code review
<vds> TODO: land them! code review
<vds> BLOCKED: nope
<vds> EOM
<teknico> THEN WHO WAS PHONE
<rodrigo_> hey, an Italian only standup today???
 * rodrigo_ has an Italian brother-in-law!!
<rtgz> Guys, sorry to bother you again, but could someone with python experience analyze the following code: http://code.google.com/p/ubuntuone-client-diagnose/source/browse/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py ? I am interested especially whether there are some 'WTF???' statements present
<verterok> rtgz: looks nice, I'ld use new style classes ;)
<verterok> rtgz: but in general it looks ok :)
<rtgz> verterok, new style classes... heh, new to the language and already using something old :)
<rtgz> verterok, is it ok, to perform such class nesting as in BugHandlerCollection and later read the members from it or this is some kind of a hack?
 * verterok looks
<verterok> rtgz: why do you need the nested classes?
<rtgz> verterok, because then I will not need to register the handlers anywhere, such as 'bug1': Handler1, 'bug2': Handler2
<verterok> rtgz: what about having al the bug handlers in a module?
<rtgz> verterok, you mean physycally in another file, yes, but then this will require at least 2 files to be downloaded. I could not find the way to declare a module, like just 'package Dead::Beef' in perl
<verterok> rtgz: you couldregister the handlers in __init__
<verterok> rtgz: as you'r defining one class per bug, you can have the bug number in a class level attribute
<rtgz> verterok, but I should first find the name of the class to call __init__ leading to duplication, i.e. here is a class, and somewhere else this class is mentioned again and registered...
<statik> wow, rtgz! thanks for all your hard work on triaging ubuntuone bugs
<verterok> rtgz: and in the Bug.__init__ method register it in a gblobal list of handlers
<rtgz> verterok, AH!!!
<rtgz> verterok, yep, the base class!
<verterok> rtgz: yeap :)
<rtgz> verterok, it would be too easy then :).. thanks!
<rtgz> verterok, aand it will save me one indentation level. cute :)
<verterok> rtgz: e.g: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/329489/
<verterok> s/bugnumber/number/ :)
<verterok> rtgz: and no need to redefine __init__ on each class
<rtgz> verterok, wow
<verterok> rtgz: you need to remove the self.number = None in Bug.__init__ ;)
<rtgz> verterok, I still feel guilty about writing my_var = 1, since this looks like it would create global var in JS... :)
<verterok> :)
<rtgz> verterok, okay, thanks for the info, I will patch that and return here later with another bunch of questions :)
<verterok> rtgz: ok, thank you for working on that! :)
#ubuntuone 2009-11-28
<mandel> does anyone where the hash password used by couch db is stored? I'm trying to access the db but it requires the admin password :(
<mandel>  does anyone where the hash password used by couch db is stored? I'm trying to access the db but it requires the admin password :(
<thomastp> gaah, aquarius could have told me that ubuntu's python-httplib2 0.4.0 is not upstream, but quite patched
<thomastp> wait, desktopcouch triggers replication once in a while, instead of having a continuous replication going on ?
<chewit> dobey, sorry to be a nag, any more news on the multi uploader on the web interface?
#ubuntuone 2009-11-29
<homeasvs> dobey, ping
<homeasvs> any way to trigger replication between two local desktopcouch ?
<homeasvs> both of them are running, I paired, I see the pairing records, but no replication is happening
<LiCeT> hi all
<Malcolm1> Must I use Nautilus to use U1? Can I do it from the command line?
<]pablo[> is it possible to use Ubuntu One on Debian?
<]pablo[> i.e. is there a .deb for debian with the ubuntuone-client?
<homeasvs> what triggers a desktopcouch to switch to listen on its public ip instead of localhost ?
<mandel> CardinalFang: Hello, hope holidays were ok, did you guys looked at adding attachments to the API?
<CardinalFang> mandel, Hi!
<CardinalFang> I have a branch with half of it implemented.
<CardinalFang> I wanted to understand it better before I make an API that can not change.
<mandel> CardinalFang: great, well, I don't want to to work during the weekend I'll bother you with it during the week :P
<CardinalFang> mandel, I can have something for you to review in ~27 hours.  I'll work on it Monday morning.
<mandel> how long are u going to stay around, do you mind giving a go to my app in about 30 min (fighting with quickly package right now)
<CardinalFang> mandel, I expect to go offline soon.  If you email me a link, then I'll look later.
<mandel> CardinalFang: ok, thanks again
<CardinalFang> mandel, de nada.
<rtgz> homeasvs, is the question about IP address still actual?
 * rtgz looks at irc logs and can't find them for today, 2009-11-29
<rtgz> ubuntulog, any ideas?
<GnuBee> Hi!  I have a problem upgrading Ubuntu One.  The payment fails, even though I tried two different cards.
<GnuBee> Your Payment Failed
<GnuBee> Payment Information
<GnuBee>     * Payment: ERROR
<GnuBee> #
<GnuBee> # Order Id: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<GnuBee> OH .. now I managed to pay!
<rtgz> GnuBee, I belive that you might not be able to get any info regarding your issue at the moment, since all developers seem to be away. You may have better luck on Monday. However, I advise you to create a  bug report ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug ) describing the problem in all details including any info you may get from your bank (in case transaction was declined by the bank itself).
 * rtgz thanks his ISP for breaking the PPP connection right when the final parenthesis was printed...
<rtgz> HTTP Error 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable for files.one.ubuntu.com. Is it maintenance downtime or capacity problems?
<tchernobog> hello, is the server experiencing some problems? I've got some important documents stored in Ubuntu One, but they don't get synced locally
<tchernobog> additionally, i'm getting a 503 error if I try to retrieve them via web interface
<tchernobog> please help, this may turn into a disaster :-)
<tchernobog> i've to edit my thesis work before submitting it
<rtgz> CardinalFang, ping
<homeasvs> hm, I think I'm seeing the same as tchernobog
<rtgz> homeasvs, the file sync seems to work fine atm, just updated a file via the client, but the web interface is working until one tries to download the files
<homeasvs> rtgz, I'm having 503's when replicating couchdb stuff
<rtgz> homeasvs, just tested the server-client replication - works fine here.
<tchernobog> still getting a 503 error, and sync not working... anyone knows what's happening to Ubuntu servers?
<rtgz> tchernobog, are you using ubuntuone sync client or web interface only?
<rtgz> tchernobog, it looks like there are no developers in this channel at the moment, though.
<tchernobog> rtgz: i'm trying both
<tchernobog> none works
<rtgz_> tchernobog, sorry, got disconnected, did not receive any reply here, so what are you using to connect to u1, is it a client or web interface only ?
<tchernobog> both
<tchernobog> none of them works
<rtgz_> tchernobog, strange, 'cause the client works here as far as I can tell. However this needs some investigation. Could you perform some diagnostic steps?
<tchernobog> yes, please tell
<rtgz_> tchernobog, first, quit the client via cloud/right click/quit
<rtgz_> tchernobog, then remove the logs from previous runs, this will give us the clear state. the logs are in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs
<rtgz_> tchernobog, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<tchernobog> done
<rtgz_> tchernobog, now try to start ubuntuone-client-applet from the terminal
<tchernobog> yes
<tchernobog> ouch
<rtgz_> tchernobog, if it says something, please copy-paste here
<tchernobog> i will use a pastebin
<tchernobog> so i don't spam here
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay
<tchernobog> http://pastebin.com/d60ae709
<rtgz_> tchernobog, o_O... okay, need to test some assumptions here, stay tuned
<tchernobog> i'd be happy for it to work via web, too
<tchernobog> i just need to download an .odt file :-|
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, the good news is that auth server is working fine so this does not seem to be _that_ server-side issue.
<tchernobog> yep, i last used the client to upload files on friday on this particular machine
<tchernobog> it went fine
<rtgz_> tchernobog, wait, this is something wrong with client-side couchdb
<tchernobog> yes, i was just guessing that
<tchernobog> i'd like to know what's bad with it
<tchernobog> s/bad/wrong/g
<rtgz_> tchernobog, the thing is that couchdb is not related to file sync at all, but it is now blocking it as well. let's debug this
<rtgz_> tchernobog, open seahorse and navigate to the 'login' keyring
<tchernobog> yes
<rtgz_> tchernobog, do you see the entries "Desktop Couch user authentication" ?
<tchernobog> yes, there are two
<rtgz_> tchernobog, there may be several of them
<tchernobog> one is 'oauth' and one is 'basic'
<tchernobog> for desktopcouch
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, since we need a quick solution, try to remove the Desktop Couch user auth keys. They will be recreated when needed and desktopcouch will reinitialize your local installation.
<rtgz_> rtgz_, the data will not be affected since desktopcouch will rewrite the configuration for the database only.
<tchernobog> i deleted them
<tchernobog> however trying to exit the applet and re-opening it shows the same error
<rtgz_> tchernobog, then try to start the applet again. 401 means that local couch db is rejection your access as unauthorized, but this does not make sense to me at the moment since the only way to alter auth credentials is to remove them and create the invalid ones.
<tchernobog> doesn't get to that
<tchernobog> i've got ACCEPT  all 127.0.0.1 in my fw rules, before anyone asks
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, the firewall does not seem to be an issue, since this is HTTP auth error
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, trying to restart the desktopcouch - /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop
<rtgz_> tchernobog, then try to start it with /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service in the terminal.
<tchernobog> ouch.
<tchernobog> it crashes
<rtgz_> tchernobog, who where when how?
<tchernobog> couchdb.client.PreconditionFailed: ('file_exists', 'The database could not be created, the file already exists.')
<tchernobog> sorry, i mean:
<tchernobog> the service goes up
<tchernobog> but it gives me a traceback
<tchernobog> and that error
<rtgz_> tchernobog, is it a proper exception, can you pastebin it completely?
<rtgz_> tchernobog, it looks waaay too wrong to me
<tchernobog> i believe it is: http://pastebin.com/d5f604b9c
<kjoller> tchernobog: Sorry to interrupt, but the web interface does not 503 for me anymore (it did some minutes ago)
<tchernobog> thanks kjoller, that could be my last hope :-D
<kjoller> You should still get the local couch fixed at some point.
<tchernobog> kjoller: of course
<tchernobog> but for now my priority falls towards getting my BhD
<rtgz_> kjoller, yes, thank you, 'cause I am too couchdb-fix-it-right-now at the moment :)
<tchernobog> yay! got the file from the web
<tchernobog> rtgz_, i can still debug a little if you want
<kjoller> hurrah!
<tchernobog> rtgz_: i'm trying having a look at http://localhost:59623/_utils/index.html
<tchernobog> looks pretty empty to me
<rtgz_> tchernobog, does the futon work for you, do you see the management database?
<tchernobog> there's just a document under users
<tchernobog> _design/_auth
<tchernobog> i'm running the test suite, who knows
<tchernobog> maybe it's useful
<rtgz_> tchernobog, do you see the 'management' database, this should be seen in the Overview page?
<tchernobog> yes, but it's empty
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okaaay, it is completely empty, right?..
<rtgz_> tchernobog, then... remove it :)
<tchernobog> just a moment, it's still running the tests
<rtgz_> tchernobog, check the number of documents, it MUST be 0
<tchernobog> some fail
<tchernobog> it is 0
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, then we don't lose much data
<tchernobog> the config test fails with: # Assertion failed: config.httpd.port == port
<tchernobog> other tests failing are oauth and replication
<tchernobog> i've deleted the management database
<rtgz_> tchernobog, yes, this is ok, since the config lists port as 0, and couchdb is running on a random port, however I guess we would expect it to pass the built-in tests, though... oauth and replication - yes. no data for them so they cannot work
<tchernobog> ok
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, now try to stop the database
<rtgz_> and start it again
<tchernobog> done
 * rtgz_ thinks that it reminds him of windows-like troubleshooting...
<tchernobog> i got the same error on the console; the management database was re-created and is empty
<rtgz_> tchernobog, it should not spit any errors now, since it should be able to create that 'management' database
<rtgz_> tchernobog, grrr
<tchernobog> don't growl at me, i ain't couchdb :-)
<rtgz_> tchernobog, couchdb is not in this channel, unfortunately...
<rtgz_> tchernobog, can you do "ps aux | grep couch" ?
<tchernobog> just a moment
<tchernobog> i've restarted the applet
<tchernobog> and it's syncing
<rtgz_> tchernobog, O_O
<tchernobog> perhaps, errors notwithstanding
<tchernobog> it *was* a server-side issue
<rtgz_> tchernobog, yep, but the server was the 'local' one which was giving the errors... hmmmmmmm
<tchernobog> i'm not saying that my couchdb instance is in any way healthy...
<rtgz_> tchernobog, can you check the management database?
<tchernobog> but maybe it works with some magical fallback
<tchernobog> yes
<tchernobog> it has now three documents
<rtgz_> tchernobog, heh
<tchernobog> after the sync
<rtgz_> tchernobog, this explains such behavior
<tchernobog> is it?
<tchernobog> i'm not getting it :-|
<rtgz_> tchernobog, the management database was filled with data because the applet was able to write to it because we removed the couchdb user secret from keyring.
<rtgz_> tchernobog, and you removed the management database and the service startup created new credentials
<tchernobog> ah
<rtgz_> tchernobog, however this is a mess
<tchernobog> this may relate to a problem i got some time ago...
<tchernobog> i was a paying subscriber of the beta
<rtgz_> tchernobog, so now your couchdb is happily replicating
<tchernobog> but then i went back being a normal subscriber
<tchernobog> don't know what happened
<tchernobog> the month after it, i wasn't billed on my CC, so i believe it was ok
<rtgz_> tchernobog, I am still a 2Gb free user, periodically testing the client side just for experience with python :)
<tchernobog> i'm willing to pass to the paying subscription, because it's cheap and i love founding further development
<tchernobog> but i'm waiting to see it run without all these problems
<rtgz_> tchernobog, will switch to the paid subscription once I find > 2Gb of files worth such kind of backup.
<tchernobog> it's a couple of weeks i last nuked the ubuntuone directories in my home
<tchernobog> to have it start working
<tchernobog> i'd love to have the evo contacts thing working, too...
<tchernobog> but it says couchdb plays the ass, here
<rtgz_> tchernobog, I've written a diagnostic script that contains check for the known problems so that it is not that frustrating. Will see what the developers will say about this tomorrow/later today.
<tchernobog> ass -> the animal, not the body part
<tchernobog> whoah, you're nice :-)
<tchernobog> my kudos
<rtgz_> tchernobog, huh? How does it play that? Cause I got mine first working without much problem
 * rtgz_ tries to forget how he tried to break this afterwards, broke that and spent some evening fixing that...
<tchernobog> says cannot authenticate to the desktop couchdb instance
<tchernobog> never worked, in these months
<rtgz_> tchernobog, hm, this is embarassing (as firefox 3.5 says), do you want to fix it? (I promise, will not ask to delete your contacts database)
<tchernobog> that would be quite painful, indeed :-)
<tchernobog> let's try
<tchernobog> i'm trying to see if evolution says something on the console
<tchernobog> evolution pops up an error message saying that the addressbook doesn't exist
<tchernobog> nothing on the console
<rtgz_> tchernobog, it may not say much, since the daemon is sending everything to... possibly nowhere. Try this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Getting%20debug%20info
<rtgz_> tchernobog, okay, this is familiar (about addressbook doesn't exists). Let's see what I can get with a connected data server...
<tchernobog> huh? now that i got evolution-data-server killed and restarted, it's not giving me the error
<tchernobog> nevertheless, it's not giving me any contact too
<tchernobog> i've manually inserted a couple on the web
<rtgz_> tchernobog, evolution data server should print something to the terminal or to the log file if you redirected it
<tchernobog> mostly a bunch of (process:14079): Json-CRITICAL **: json_object_get_object_member: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<tchernobog> let me see the error log
<tchernobog> http://pastebin.com/d5dc602a8
<rtgz_> tchernobog, do you see something starting from liboauth ..
<tchernobog> here it shows also the records retrieved from online
<tchernobog> i mean, the three-four contacts I inputted via web interface
<tchernobog> sign that it's trying to sync correctly
<rtgz_> tchernobog, the contacts are already in your database, this is good
<rtgz_> can you open the addressbook view in Evolution?
<tchernobog> i'm already there
<tchernobog> they don't show up
<tchernobog> i've also tried to copy a contact from evolution -> couchdb
<rtgz_> 'cause I don't see any assertions. You mean that you have CouchDB addressbook and it is empty
<rtgz_> try to quit evolution and start it again, switch to Addressbook view again and note any error messages you might get
<tchernobog> wtf? now they're here
<tchernobog> this doesn't make much sense
<rtgz_> tchernobog, the copy might not work because the database is not 'connected'..
<rtgz_> tchernobog, thanks for flying UbuntuOne airlines...
<tchernobog> this will have me scratching my head for a bit
<tchernobog> if it's a syncing service
<tchernobog> I shouldn't be required to kill e-d-s to see new data, right?
#ubuntuone 2010-11-29
<Woodenshoe> Hello there can somebody maybe shine some light on why I can not sync my bookmarks.  I can sync files, tomboy notes and evolution contacts, but no bookmarks.  I get most of the time the following lines:  File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/couchdb/client.py", line 1029, in _request
<Woodenshoe>     raise ResourceNotFound(error)
<karni> we need to get those bots talking one day hehe
<karni> Woodenshoe: it's late Sundays night, dev's are offline. please try tomorrow
<karni> Woodenshoe: :)
<karni> Woodenshoe: I'd help, but i'm not couchdb/bookmarks guy
<Woodenshoe> Karni,  Thanks I am probably in another time zone as the devs.  You know what time zone they are in?
<karni> Woodenshoe: Argientina and UK mostly
<karni> *Argentina
<Woodenshoe> Argentina should be OK as I am in Eastern Canada.  But I will try tomorrow morning with the devs in the UK.  Thanks again.
<karni> Woodenshoe: ok, good luck. you're welcome. bye!
<Woodenshoe> join #ubuntuone
<duanedesign> good morning
<nessita> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> nessita: i had a very lazy weekend, it was nice. Was you weekend good?
<nessita> duanedesign: it was very good, I took a mini holiday and enjoyed it a lot
<duanedesign> excellent
<lalejand> Hi, does someone know what I can do about that : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/682510
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682510 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "CouchDB adressbook in evo doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<duanedesign> hello lalejand
<lalejand> duanedesign : hi, it's a new error I got
<psypher246> facundobatista: hi are you here?
<duanedesign> lalejand: you are running Maverick 10.10?
<lalejand> duanedesign : yes
<alecu> hi all!
<duanedesign> hello alecu
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, rye-pong
<duanedesign> rye: hello. Hope you had a nice weekend
<duanedesign> rye: you seen this one before? bug682510
<duanedesign> hmmm,  bug  682510
<rye> duanedesign, RabbitMQ all the way, suddenly everything looks like nails (messages) when i have such kind of hammer (RabbitMQ) :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682510 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "CouchDB adressbook in evo doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682510
<rye> duanedesign, by seen i mean that yes, i saw that but could not reproduce
<facundobatista> psypher246, hola!
<psypher246> facundobatista: hello!
<psypher246> facundobatista: did some more tests, issue still persists (673368), seems the syncdaemon doesn't even start up on boot
<facundobatista> psypher246, Chipaca` told us the other day that there's another bug regarding syncdaemon startup and reconnect
<psypher246> ok, so maybe related
<psypher246> do u know the bug number?
<nessita> facundobatista: for the record, the bug is bug #651237
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 3) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<rye> nessita, btw, I also experienced sudden syncdaemon death today during metadata loading
<nessita> rye: yeah, I can confirm it on both my machines
<nessita> rye: would you be available to do the verification for bug #651237 so the fix goes to maverick?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 651237 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "ubuntuone-launch fails to start syncdaemon if dbus call times out (affects: 3) (heat: 70)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651237
<nessita> right now is on proposed
<nessita> until someone verifies it
<rye> nessita, ah, em, well, in my case verification is just saying "It is always working unless syncdaemon dies suddenly during startup", right?
<nessita> rye: hum, I think we're talking about different issues?
<rye> nessita, yup, the launcher "fix" was introduced by me and I've been happily using it for quite a while
<nessita> rye: my metadata load death has nothing to do with ubunutone-launch
<nessita> rye: in this case, we should have a clean maverick and enable proposed, and then test
<nessita> me
<vds> me
<nessita> alecu-sprint, mandel, thisfred, Chipaca`: stand up?
<thisfred> me
<CardinalFang> I'm in, for today.
<CardinalFang> me
<nessita> CardinalFang: ok :-)
<dobey> me
<nessita> alecu-sprint, mandel?
<nessita> ah, mandel is also on sprint
<nessita> ok, let's go
<nessita> DONE: some awesome holidays! the day before that: restarted begging for sponsorship for u1cp package since new u1client package landed in natty. Some interesting discussion with alecu and chicharra guys regarding zg events vs. syncdaemon events. Weekly meeting. Tried to release a new version of ussoc but got bitten by bug #682669.
<nessita> TODO: propose a fix for bug #682669 and repackage ussoc. Restart work on u1cp folders tab (bug #674455).
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: vds
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682669 in ubuntu-sso-client "GTK ui window size can't be calculated correctly when login_only (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682669
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674455 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Add "Folders" tab to UI (affects: 1) (heat: 9)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674455
<vds> DONE: finished migration to _trash and to new python-couchdb
<vds> TODO: web-mobile stuff
<vds> BLOCKED: not at all
<vds> thisfred: please
<thisfred> DONE: Paired with vds on Bug 675551 and Bug 670700 TODO: help with packaging couchdb if necessary / start on bindwood BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 675551 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Port desktopcouch to the most update version of python-couchdb (affects: 1) (heat: 237)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675551
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 670700 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Migration from old style delete to new style delete ("trash") (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670700
<thisfred> CardinalFang: your eminence!
<nessita> I forgot to put in my TODO: read gazillions of emails and bug reports
<CardinalFang> DONE: Released a source tarball for desktopcouch.  Failed to make Ubuntu package
<CardinalFang> , and not sure source tarball is right.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Deciding whether vds' python-couchdb branch is right.  Tarmac landing of remainders.  Package split needs advice from thisfred.
<thisfred> ubot is full of it, those are High, and Fix Committed/In Progress
<dobey> λ DONE: holidays
<dobey> λ TODO: nightlies, banshee store tests, more releases, start lucid backports
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> thisfred: he's probably reporting source package status
<nessita> thisfred: which is the one that counts for roadmap
<nessita> any closing comments?
<dobey> yes it says "(Ubuntu)" there
<nessita> dobey: right
<thisfred> nessita: yep, I just realized that :)
<nessita> eom crowd?
<vds> CardinalFang: can I be of any help?
<nessita> eom it is
<thisfred> nessita: how should we mark those? Fix committed in desktopcouch == In progress on the source package?
<CardinalFang> vds, Yes.  #desktopcouch?
<vds> CardinalFang: sure
<nessita> thisfred: yes
<thisfred> nessita: kthx
<nessita> kyw
<thisfred> kfine ;)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita, yes, sprint, sorry :P
<Woodenshoe> Hello there is there someone who can help me with syncing bookmarks.  Files, Tomboy notes and Evolution contacts all sync but bookmarks no luck.
<nessita> Woodenshoe: hi there
<nessita> Woodenshoe: what system are you running?
<Woodenshoe> I am running 10.10 on both systems
<nessita> Woodenshoe: i'm not complete sure about the status of bookmark sync as per today, I do know we have some scheduled work to make that awesome this cycle
<nessita> Woodenshoe: let me confirm
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> thisfred: would you know the current status of bookmark synch?
<thisfred> yep, we are going to start work on that this week
<nessita> thisfred: but, is it working right noe?
<nessita> now*
<thisfred> nessita: somewhat. It's suffering from two issues that I know of: 1. the haproxy limited couchdb replication that all of desktopcouch suffers from 2. It's not very good at detecting duplicates
<nessita> thisfred: would you be able to help Woodenshoe debug why is not working for him?
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: so, what does or does not work?
<Woodenshoe> Thisfres.  Tomboy, file syncing and evolution are working.  It is the bookmarks that give me problems
<thisfred> urbanape can you keep an eye on this discussion to make sure I'm not telling lies, and to step in with helpful suggestions where necessary?
 * thisfred is a bindwoodsman in training
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: yes, so what does that problem consist of?
<Woodenshoe> I get an error message that there is a problem in one of the Python files.  Have patient and I will get th eline out of the log file and paste it in.
<urbanape> The biggest problem is that it doesn't handle conflicts cleanly.
<urbanape> The upside is that if you start bindwood sync on two separate machines before a desktop couch replication has completed, it'll appear as if nothing has synced, because each client will have a conflicted copy of the other machine's content.
<Woodenshoe> thisfred, here is the line in the log file "File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/couchdb/client.py", line 1035, in _request"
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: can you go to paste.ubuntu.com, and paste the whole tracebacn that line is in, then paste the url here?
<thisfred> traceback
<thisfred> Woodenshoe:  make sure it does not contain personal information first
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: but I think it won't
<Woodenshoe> OK.  paste.ubuntu.com is a web site??
<thisfred> yep
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: sorrt
<thisfred> sorry
<thisfred> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: ^
<thisfred> oh, paste redirects there I see. CLever :)
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: I justed pasted it to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: good, now can you give me the url that results in?
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/537947/
<thisfred> CardinalFang: can you look at ^ that looks weird. all the dbus.String's in there, those shouldn't be there right?
<alecu-sprint> thisfred, don't worry about dbus.Strings, they map cleanly into python str's
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: I have to leave for a moment.  I will be back in 10 minutes
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: ok
<thisfred> alecu-sprint: well, they don't in the logs, so I wonder if they do in json.dumps
<thisfred> alecu-sprint: ServerError: (500, ('json_encode', '{bad_term,<0.16297.2>}')) suggests not
<alecu-sprint> thisfred, I just tried that, and it seems to work:
<alecu-sprint> >>> json.dumps(dbus.String("abc")) == json.dumps("abc")
<alecu-sprint> True
<CardinalFang> thisfred, nessita's desktopcouch patch did that.  It doesn't have any bad side effects.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, log is ugly, is all.
<thisfred> alecu-sprint: ok, so then maybe it's not that, and there's a corrupted record in there
<thisfred> CardinalFang: It does seem to say the replication record *itself* does not encode to json though
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  Could be.
<thisfred> alecu-sprint: I wonder if it works differently for dictionary keys or something. /me tries
<thisfred> and/or differently across simplejson/the other one
<thisfred> hmm, no, both seem to work just fune
<thisfred> fine
<nessita> thisfred: dbus strings behave just like strings
<nessita> CardinalFang: what did I do? :-)
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, no, false alarm, that seems to work fine
<CardinalFang> nessita, Polling dbus gets back a structure that is dicionary-like, but not a dict.  thisfred thought it was a problem trying to encode it to JSON.
<nessita> ah
<thisfred> So I think the problem is a corrupted bookmark document in couchdb then, which is problematic.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I think the couchdb saying  ('json_encode', '{bad_term,<0.16297.2>}')  is not a problem with it DEcoding the JSON that it receives from desktopcouch, but rather from it encoding the data for sending to the remote couchdb or in encoding the result it should give back to desktopcouch.
<thisfred> That may be a bug in bindwood. I wish couchdb would just refuse to store malformed documents.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, since it's a server error. Just figured that out
<CardinalFang> thisfred, perhaps getting the log of couchdb would help.
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: I am back
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: hi.
<CardinalFang> Woodenshoe, hi.  That log file is from the library, and it said that the internal database reported an error.  Now we need that database's log file, since that has a better chance of telling us what the problem actually is.
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: we now think that probably a document in your bookmarks database is corrupted, though it's hard to tell which one or in what way from the information we have.
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: So what is it that you need to have a look at.
<CardinalFang> Woodenshoe, so, I think we need a good portion of  ".cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log.1".  It has secrets in it, so sending via email would probably be best.
<Woodenshoe> OK I have a look at that file.  Be back soon with an answer
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: if you can isolate the error in it that would be great.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, are we taking bets?  I wager the bookmark app isn't decoding local-charset to Unicode and then encoding to UTF-8 when inserting to the DB.
<nessita> guys, can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/resize-so-password-can-be-changed/+merge/42135 ?
<Woodenshoe> Thisfred: I will look for that piece of informtion and copy it out.
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  It would not surprise me. Though we've also seen null values as dict keys before
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: awesome
<thisfred> CardinalFang: it makes me less eager to start developing on bindwood. At least in python I know how unicode works now.
<beuno> urbanape, did you know thisfred was going to be hacking on bindwood?
<urbanape> I did
<urbanape> we've already spoke about me being a reference
<beuno> \o/
<thisfred> Do you think they'll check my references?
 * beuno checks the reference
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: where are we going with this file
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: eric.casteleijn@canonical.com if you want
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: or pastebin, if you're sure it does not contain anything you don't want to share with the world
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: you think that is save or do you want me to encrypt it
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: I think it's not a big risk, but I can give you my public key if you want
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: that is OK i checked the file also.
<thisfred> ok, great, then send it to me, and I'll have a look if I can identify the problem
<rye> btw, guys, is is planned to have "Someguy wants to share his "Somefolder" with you" in the dashboard? E-Mail is not that reliable as it turns out (especially with our From: handling)
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: you should have the file by now.
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/resize-so-password-can-be-changed/+merge/42135 ?
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: yep, got your mail, looking now. Bedankt! ;)
<mpt> nessita, hi, is there a specification for the sign-in dialog that's newer than <https://docs.google.com/View?id=dfkkjjcj_82fb6d42hk>?
<mpt> If not, I can start making one if you like
<nessita> mpt: there is the phase 2, let me share the link
<nessita> mpt: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfODY2Z3RnbTl2Z3E&hl=en
<nessita> mpt: let me know if you need anything else
<nessita> I'm having a quick lunch now!
<mpt> thanks
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: I don't see any errors in there. Can you search through the whole file for the string '_replicate'
<nessita> CardinalFang: would you be able to do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/resize-so-password-can-be-changed/+merge/42135
<CardinalFang> nessita, sure.
<nessita> dobey: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/resize-so-password-can-be-changed/+merge/42135 ? it solves the issue we talked about last Wed for the ussoc gui
<dobey> looking
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<dobey> nessita: btw, you don't need to put the * bullets in the commit message (nor the LP: #bugno)
<nessita> dobey: I know, but they ease my job when writing changelog
<nessita> changes to setup.py should not be there, reverting
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> changes to setup,py reverted
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: I emailed a new piece out of the file
<thisfred> thanks!
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: that one's encrypted though, and since I didn't give you my key, I doubt I can decrypt it
<thisfred> ah, I can though :) thanks
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: ok, still don't see anything wrong there. The extremely long list of revisions indicates we may be handling livemarks very inefficiently, but I don't see an error. Can you search for 'error'?
<thisfred> better yet, '500 error'
<thisfred> the 401s are not really errors
<CardinalFang> nessita, hi.  I'm looking at your branch.  I can't call the login method from d-feet.  It wants two strings, it seems.
<CardinalFang> The branch looks good otherwise, but I wanted to test.
<nessita> CardinalFang: are you sure you're accessing the /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials iface?
<nessita> CardinalFang: not just the (deprecated) /credentials?
 * CardinalFang updates his trunk again.
<nessita> CardinalFang: also, are you sure you're running the service from the branch, and not from the system?
<CardinalFang> nessita, I found it.  my "bzr pull" earlier failed and I didn't notice.
<nessita> ah! :-)
<CardinalFang> nessita, that "allocation - 2" is too magical in resizing, and it's slow.  Growing was fast, but shirinking 1000px to 300px took 20 seconds.  You can take out ~5 lines of code and make it perfect.
 * CardinalFang adds comment.
<nessita> CardinalFang: I took it from http://tadeboro.blogspot.com/2009/05/wrapping-adn-resizing-gtklabel.html
<nessita> CardinalFang: what s your magic recipe? I'd love to know how to fix that
<dobey> oh hrmm
<dobey> label resizing should be more automatic now anyway
<dobey> there were some fixes to gtk+ a while back to deal with that, iirc
<CardinalFang> nessita, try not attaching to signal "size-allocate" at all.  Then, you can remove the .on_size_allocate .
<nessita> dobey: are you sure? have any link?
<nessita> CardinalFang: nopes, that makes the label be too narrow
<nessita> in practice, labels do not allocate width properly
<dobey> nessita: label.set_single_line_mode(True) i think?
<dobey> although if you need newlines in the string, probably not helpful
<CardinalFang> nessita, what label will be too narrow?  It looks perfect.
<dobey> but yeah you shouldn't need to screw with size_allocate
<nessita> I had a poweroutage
<nessita> CardinalFang: you were saying?
<CardinalFang> nessita, what label will be too narrow?
<nessita> CardinalFang: the one below the title, which with the params I passed is the empty string. To test a non empty string, use:
<nessita> 'An app name', {'help_text': ' Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Etiam eu sem  risus. Curabitur elementum iaculis placerat. Maecenas sollicitudin  semper arcu vitae euismod. Duis sed quam erat, in feugiat enim. In hac  habitasse platea dictumst. Aliquam erat volutpat. Pellentesque  scelerisque pretium venenatis. Praesent sit amet nisl in lectus  scelerisque interdum vitae et dui. Nunc luctus nisi sit amet felis  p
<nessita> sed  adipiscing. Sed at blandit mauris. Nullam ullamcorper, sapien et  dignissim porta, sem purus egestas odio, vitae molestie elit dolor sit  amet libero. '}
<nessita> CardinalFang: ^
<CardinalFang> nessita, I've made it 5 times longer, and I still don't see a problem.
<nessita> CardinalFang: removing the size-allocate connection?
<CardinalFang> nessita, ah, I see that the help text does not reflow if I make the window wider.
<nessita> CardinalFang: exactly
<nessita> CardinalFang: the way I did it (connecting size-allocate) was the recommended way from the web and from Chipaca`
<nessita> CardinalFang: if you have a better way, I'd love to implement it
<dobey> nessita: did you miss my comment?
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: apparently, could you please repeat?
<dobey> 13:55 < dobey> nessita: label.set_single_line_mode(True) i think?
<dobey> 13:55 < dobey> although if you need newlines in the string, probably not helpful
<nessita> dobey: we do use multiple lines
<nessita> dobey: that wraps per word
<karni> 15 minute travel took me [with all city means of transport] 3 hours during first serious snow in Warsaw.. :/
<beuno> karni, \o/
<beuno> hi
<CardinalFang> karni, hah.
<karni> hi beuno :)
 * karni is so tired with that 3 hours commuting
<dobey> nessita: let me check something.
<nessita> dobey: sure
<CardinalFang> karni, when we in Florida get 0.5cm of snow, the schools close so the kids can go play in it.
<dobey> nessita: this label is id help_label in the glade?
<karni> CardinalFang: ;D . just today we got.. ~20-25cm ?
<nessita> dobey: yes, but it applies to more labels
<karni> perhaps less, 10cm, and more in some places
<dobey> nessita: well, the labels are all packed with expand=False
<CardinalFang> I was just changing that here.
<dobey> nessita: which means they don't expand with the window being resized.
<nessita> dobey: yes, that is not the issue as I remember. Let me confirm.
<dobey> nessita: well, it's part of the issue.
<karni> beuno: aquarius: though not (yet) backed by file down/upload, one can already browse Files, UDFs, and Shares meta data (say, lists of contents)
<dobey> even if it's not all of it :)
<aquarius> karni, yay!
<nessita> dobey: we don't want labels to expand vertically, and setting expand to true makes that effect, afaik
<nessita> dobey: confirmed, we need expand in False
<karni> beuno: aquarius: i have to take 2-3 days off to program a termal printer for my aunt, but it shouldn't take long for me to implement download/sync(!)
<dobey> that doesn't seem right
<nessita> confirmed will only center the label in the vbox cell, which we don't want
<nessita> dobey: try it yourself please
<karni> beuno: aquarius: since I focused on most important stuff, I left OAuth for the desert (currently I just drop my tokens into a raw resource txt file to test the app)
<dobey> oh, because you're packing directly into a vbox
<nessita> dobey: what would you do instead?
<nessita> dobey: I find easier to solve things if you can (please) propose an alternative solution to something you consider incorrect
<dobey> nessita: put the label inside an hbox which is inside the vbox; and set the hbox expand=False, fill=True; and set the label expand=True
<nessita> dobey: I'll try it, but from my POV that's overkill
<nessita> dobey: it doesn't work
<nessita> dobey: can you please try it yourself?
<nessita> we've been this road before, past cycle, with alecu-sprint and Chipaca`, we tried several option. I really appreciate your concern, so if you could please try this yourself, you'll safe me a lot of time :-)
<nessita> CardinalFang: can you please re-review the needs fixing?
<Chipaca`> the problem is the reflowing of the label text
<beuno> karni, so the old oauth code wasn't useful?
<karni> beuno: it's perfect and i'll just use it :)
<karni> beuno: things are going fast while using AU1 code
<beuno> karni, ah, awesome
<karni> beuno: some things are new (like common activity to handle files/udfs/shares [3 activities, very little different code! yay] )
<karni> beuno: and some are taken from AU1 (like Account section, or - like will be - oauth :) )
<beuno> karni, sounds like fast and heavy progress!
<karni> beuno: when "I'm done" with ubuntuone-android-files , I'll probably go with the Ubuntu SSO for android, what we talked about with you and aquarius
<beuno> karni, right, that would be an interesting project
<karni> beuno: perhaps you won't get the testable app this month (which ends tomorrow), but it should be matter of days :)
<karni> beuno: but who knows, I always do my best to keep a word. if it wasn't for that printer you'd most def have that apk tomorrow argh.. family first, so they say.
<beuno> karni, that is totally fine, we're doing some fixes to the music streaming app, then we'll jump in and start working with you on whatever needs doing
<karni> beuno: ok, good luck with giving that love to streaming app :)
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: sorry I was on th ephone for a whilen and I will look for a 500 error.
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: great, thx
<dobey> nessita: i think i have a fix for you; un momento
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: how many before or after the 500 error do you require?
<dobey> nessita: nope, nevermind; same issue as your current solution :(
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: depends on how long the error message is, which is hard to tell without seeing it ;) Can you do something like 200 lines on either side?
<nessita> dobey: thanks for trying though
<dobey> nessita: ahh, this is what i was thinking of earlier, wrt 'already fixed': http://lists-archives.org/gtk-devel/11290-extended-layout-incubator-branch.html
<nessita> dobey: wanna share a summary? :-)
<dobey> nessita: i don't know if that's actually in gtk+ or not, but if so, using GtkExtendedLayout should help solve the issue
<dobey> nessita: remind me again why shadowing system modules in python is a bad thing.
<nessita> dobey: because you can't use them if you put in the namespace something that overlaps with them
<nessita> dobey: either you import with a rename, or you don't shadow
<nessita> dobey: same apply to builtins, and in that case you can't import with rename
<dobey> nessita: so https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/682840 is bad, right?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682840 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch.application.platform shadows system python platform module (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: hum, as far as I know that is not bad since you can (should?) use it as desktopcouch.application.platform. What is bad is to do from desktopcouch.application import platform
<dobey> how is that any worse than "import desktopcouch.application.platform" ?
<nessita> dobey: "import desktopcouch.application.platform" puts in the namespace the name desktopcouch.application.platform, and doesn't shadow platform
<nessita> dobey: for platform in particular, I'm not sure what is the recommended path
<nessita> I know mandel tends to do this, but I haven't deal with this in the past
<dobey> eh i just know we had to rename hash.py in ubuntuone-storage-protocol for this reason before
<dobey> i won't pretend to understand what guido wants with python
<nessita> dobey: you're right...
<nessita> dobey: let me ask people that knows better
<dobey> of course, if this 'platform' dir is an issue here; it's also going to be a problem in ubuntuone-client i see
<nessita> dobey: yes, I'm discussing this right now
<nessita> on the python argentina channel, asking for advice. They mention we should mimic os.path, I'm looking at it right now
<beuno> nessita, bzr deals with this a lot, you may be able to steal^look at code there
 * nessita steals^W looks
<nessita> dobey: I'd say that's a valid bug report
<dobey> nessita: hmm
<mterry> I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/682866 .  Is this something anyone else has seen?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
 * mterry wonders if he screwed up his config
<duanedesign> hello mterry
<mterry> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> hmm, maybe one of the couch fellows might be able to make heads or tails of that.. Chipaca` ?
<rye> duanedesign, a bug i just discovered - bug #682878 - somebody may want to rely on an opposite behavior
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682878 in ubuntuone-client "Files still get downloaded from "unsubscribed" folder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682878
<duanedesign> rye: ;)
<rye> duanedesign, by somebody i actually meant "me" :/
#ubuntuone 2010-11-30
<rickspencer3> hey, is anyone around who look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/682866 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed]
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: did you find anything in the last file with "500 error"
<jblount> So, weird question for this channel, but I'm trying to create a AVD in the Android emulator and it doesn't show me the keyboard and stuff on the right, what am I doing wrong?
<karthick87> Is it possible to store files on Ubuntu One without syncing them to a (or every) computer?
<duanedesign> morning all
<nessita> stand up in one minute!!!
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> alecu-sprint, mandel, vds, dobey, CardinalFang, Chipaca?
<alecu-sprint> ralsina has just arrived at the sprint.
<nessita> ok, vds and CardinalFang are on web-and-mobile duties today
<nessita> alecu-sprint: tell him to stand up! :-D
<nessita> dobey, Chipaca?
<nessita> ok, let's go
<nessita> DONE: restarted analysis of specs for u1 control panel, started discussion/review about it with cparrino, Chipaca and asif. NEW'd u1cp package for natty. Attempted to do release for ussoc but found that we were using the wrong dbus service name for the secrets library (see bug #683088).
<nessita> TODO: Release ussoc 1.1.5 package (already did, thanks to dholbach!). Help chicharra guys debug some performance issues with syncademon. More U1CP (in particular control panel).
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683088 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Use "org.freedesktop.secrets" dbus service instead of "org.gnome.keyring" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683088
<thisfred> DONE: packaging discussion, bug reretriaging, cleanup, read up on js TODO: help wrap desktopcouch | start bindwood BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> EOM? :)
<nessita> eom!
<nessita> thisfred: I have 2 bugs for you, to ask for feedback/status:
<nessita> bug #681175
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 681175 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'makefile' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681175
<nessita> bug #584019
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 584019 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One does not connect automatically at startup (affects: 31) (dups: 4) (heat: 134)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584019
<Chipaca> packaging!!
<Chipaca> nessita: thisfred: how's packaging coming along?
<dobey> λ DONE: desktopcouch nightlies changes, dev-tools release
<dobey> λ TODO: nightlies, banshee store tests, more releases/uploads
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<Chipaca> the alpha one is tomorrow
<thisfred> Chipaca: we have a first try in our nightlies PPA
<Chipaca> dobey: you too :)
<thisfred> Chipaca: unfortunately, it does not seem to upgrade cleanly
<nessita> Chipaca: u1cp is on the NEW queue and ussoc has just been uploaded to natty
<dobey> thisfred: that will be fixed soon
<thisfred> awesome!
<Chipaca> wooo! u1cp in natty woo
<nessita> thisfred: once that packages utpdates correctly, what's left for packaging?
<thisfred> nessita getting it into natty
<nessita> thisfred, dobey: who is uploading into natty? I mean, do we have uploads right or do we need to ask for sponsorship?
<alecu-sprint> me
<alecu-sprint> DONE: summoned verterok to shed some light on how to set up syncdaemon to properly test zg
<alecu-sprint> TODO: keep working on this.
<alecu-sprint> BLOCKED: no, but realized that instrumenting Syncdaemon is more trouble than expected.
<nessita> Chipaca: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/ <- 1.1.5 four minutes ago
<thisfred> nessita assigned that first bug to chad, as I have really no idea, the second one seems unrelated to desktopcouch?
<nessita> thisfred: yes my bad: I meant bug #682866
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682866
<dobey> nessita: i guess we have to get it sponsored
<nessita> dobey: do we have an ETA for the clean update and having it ready for sponsorhsip?
<dobey> nessita: "today"
<nessita> dobey: that's good
<nessita> question: what does the NEW queue mean?
<nessita> in others words, what needs to happen for a package to move from the NEW queue to the accepted?
<dobey> nessita: it has to be sponsored
<nessita> dobey: is has already been sponsored by didrocks and seb
<dobey> nessita: NEW means it is a new package or requires new dependencies that aren't in the same repo
<dobey> nessita: i mean sponsored in a slightly different sense of the word
<didrocks> nessita: I've already pinged seb128 about NEWing, he just got no time on that
<didrocks> with alpha1 and such
<didrocks> dobey: ^^
<dobey> sure
<nessita> didrocks: ah, I wasn't sure if more action was needed from my end
<nessita> didrocks: so I just have to wait? :-)
<didrocks> nessita: nothing, just a review from an archive admin :)
<nessita> awesome!
<didrocks> nessita: yes
<nessita> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
 * nessita -> lunch
<dobey> anyone around using the nightlies ppa?
<nessita> dobey: give me the old version number and I install that, and then I'll upgrade
<nessita> dobey: is it .6.9b-0ubuntu1 ?
<dobey> nessita: 0.6... yes. you can just disable the nightlies ppa, apt-get update, and then install it, too.
<nessita> dobey: ok
<nessita> dobey: what packages do I need to install? just desktopcouch?
<dobey> nessita: yeah, python-desktopcouch and python-desktopcouch-records are just transitional in the old builds
<nessita> ok, desktopcocuh only was installed
<nessita> now, with nightlies enabled, I'me getting:
<nessita> (when installing updates)
<nessita> --\ Packages being deleted due to unsatisfied dependencies (1)
<nessita> ip   desktopcouch                                                      -446kB  0.6.9b-0ub
<nessita> dobey: ^
<dobey> can you provide more info?
<nessita> dobey: yes, what kind of info? that is what aptitude says
<nessita> dobey: let me try one thing
<nessita> seems like desktopcpouch depends on python-dc-applications
<dobey> can you do it with apt-get; i know what the errors from it mean; aptitude apparently prints other things
<nessita> nopes
<dobey> yes it does
<nessita> dobey: sure, give me the command
<dobey> apt-get install desktopcouch
<nessita> desktopcouch is already the newest version.
<nessita> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nessita> dobey: and I don't have -applicatiohns installed
<dobey> and what version is desktopcouch?
<nessita> Version: 0.6.9b-0ubuntu1
<nessita> dobey: ^
<dobey> what was deleted due to unsatisfied deps then?
<dobey> if you have the latest version, and it's 0.6.9b, you don't have nigthlies enabled
<nessita> dobey: right. When I enable the nightlies, I get the other error.
<nessita> let me show you the error with apt
<nessita> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nessita>  desktopcouch : Depends: python-desktopcouch-application (= 0.7+r233+p5~maverick1) but it is not going to be installed
<nessita> E: Broken packages
<nessita> dobey: ^
<dobey> nessita: what does apt-get install python-desktopcouch-application say?
<nessita> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nessita>  python-desktopcouch-application : Depends: python-twisted-internet but it is not installable
<nessita> E: Broken packages
<dobey> huh
<dobey> ah
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> prego?
<nessita> dobey: let me know if you need me to do more testing
<dobey> will do
<rye> joshuahoover, https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/admin/accounts/account/604485/music/ has not changed, i am not aware of any changes that were performed
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: did you found anything in the last file I mailed you??
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: Hi, sorry I missed you last night: We found an unauthorized error, which is probably masking something else since it's very unlikely the authorization is a problem for one of your dbs but not the others.
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: I'd like you to look at your couchdb, and see if you can see anything strange in the document that seems to be misbehaving. Let me give you the details how to:
<thisfred> xdg-open .local/share/desktopcouch/couchdb.html
<thisfred> then in the web page go to bookmarks
<thisfred> and open the document with id:
<thisfred> 60e2f2a6-89fe-4dc3-807e-7ec238e16a05
<thisfred> oh wait that may not be the right document
<thisfred> if it is one at all
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: give me a second as I have to get on the phone with someone.  I will be back very soon.
<thisfred> sure. the document id is c7fed787322c0cc1d5815d10c605c8b1 I think
<Jobob635> What is the current downtime status and estimated reload?
<thisfred> Jobob635: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status or is that not what you mean?
<rye> we are actually updating updown now so public files will not be accessible, waiting for update to finish...
<rye> facundobatista, btw, have you seen bug #682878 ? I was wondering whether "unsubscribing" is something that should have prevented the files from going both ways
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682878 in ubuntuone-client "Files still get downloaded from "unsubscribed" folder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682878
<facundobatista> rye, verterok already checked the code about it (and found that we *do* have a bug there)
<rye> facundobatista, ah, ok, great, looking forward to see the patch for that then
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: It seems you're not the only one with the problem: Bug 663941 has at least two other people with the exact same problem.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 663941 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) "Bookmarks don't sync with ubuntuone/desktopcouch (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663941
<dobey> nessita: could you apt-get update, and try to install from nightlies again?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> dobey: install what package exactly? python-desktopcouch-application?
<dobey> nessita: sure
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: no such document c7fed7
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: could be it's on the next page, it only shows batches of 10
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: I went through all 950 lines in the file
<thisfred> file?
<Woodenshoe> the list of documents you get when you open that web page.  That is if you wanted me to lok through the bookmarks
<thisfred> ah ok, thanks
<thisfred> so then it may be that it's on the server but not in your local db
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: can you go to one.ubuntu.com
<thisfred> log in, and then see in your bookmarks tab
<Woodenshoe> sure
<thisfred> and then look for FAZ.net, I think
<Woodenshoe> sorry to say but I have only th efollowing tabs: Dashboard, files, notes, contacts, account
<Woodenshoe> --the following --
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: on your dashboard, do you see anything about an error in bookmarks?
<Woodenshoe> No
<Woodenshoe> Not any mention about bookmarks
<thisfred> rye, beuno, how's that possible ^
<thisfred> :)
 * beuno looks
<thisfred> and more importantly, where can we find the errors it's most likely swallowing
<rye> thisfred, https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<beuno> thisfred, because bookmarks is not really exposed on the web ui
<beuno> only on edge
<thisfred> aha :)
<thisfred> that would explain it :)
<beuno> because, well, lucid, sru, you know the drill
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: could you try https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/ instead?
<thisfred> beuno: I know nothing
<beuno> thisfred, I have logs that place you in the wrong place at the wrong time
<Woodenshoe> I will do and I emailed you the shot of the dashboard
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: yeah, that was my mistake, there shouldn't be any bookmarks tab on the live site, but there is on edge, which I was looking at
<Woodenshoe> Yesnow I have bookmarks.  No FAZ.net
<Woodenshoe> thisfred: FAZ.net is from a RSS feed. Which is three levels deep
<thisfred> Woodenshoe: yeah, the weird thing is, I thought bindwood didn't do feeds/live bookmarks, yet it does set the record_type to 'http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/feed' so it must know about them. urbanape any ideas?
<urbanape> It does feeds, just not individual items
<urbanape> or, at least, shouldn't
<urbanape> and the feeds don't change.
<kyle1> afters...
<kyle1> so how good is bubtuone?
<kyle1> ubuntuone
<AJenbo> kyle1, is fine, what are you refering to?
<AJenbo> and what are you needs
<kyle1> noob to ubuntuone
<kyle1> just seeing how it works.
<kyle1> example that happens when you publish a file.
 * nessita is off
<thisfred> urbanape: the feeds do seem to change though: that thing has over a thousand revisions
 * thisfred is great at picking up conversations after years of silence
#ubuntuone 2010-12-01
<duanedesign> good morning
<Daviey> Hi..  I'm seeing a share someone has shared with me, but it's called 'SHARENAME from ' , missing their name... is that something we've done wrong?
<Daviey> Additionally, i flushed the machines from my account, removing the credential from this local machine... when i do the auth dance, the machines appears twice in the site Machines page... with two different UID's... I've done it three times now with the same result :/
<JamesTait> Hi Daviey. :) I have no idea currently, but is this displaying incorrectly in the e-mail you received to notify you about the share, or in the UI?
<JamesTait> Erm, in the web UI is what I meant. In the Files tab on one.ubuntu.com
<Daviey> JamesTait: both the web ui and the folder
<Daviey> (locally)
<Daviey> The 'sharer' name seems to be null
<Daviey> (when i accepted the share, the field was blank
<JamesTait> Right. I've not dug into a problem with file syncing before, but at least I can pass the info on. :)
<rye> Daviey, hmmmm
<Daviey> 2010-12-01 09:56:24,753 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.VM - INFO - Adding new share with id: <REDACTED> - path: '/home/dave/.local/share/ubuntuone/shares/Documents from '
<JamesTait> And right on cue!
<JamesTait> Hi rye.
<Daviey> Thanks JamesTait !
 * JamesTait didn't do anything, unless rye is psychic.
<rye> what if bug #614431 is happening with SSO accounts that may not have the displayname?...
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 614431 in ubuntuone-servers "lib.ubuntuone.storage uses its own copy of first_name + last_name / visible_name (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614431
<rajul> Hi all!
<rajul> I think there's a serious bug in the account signup application for UbuntuOne
<rajul> if you type an improper password, afterward your email address doesnt work anymore if you try again with a proper password
<rajul> (which is kind of a big problem for my friend right now)
<rajul> so,
<rajul> honk
<rajul> :)
<rye> rajul, by signup application you mean the web application or the desktop one "Ubuntu One signup something something" ?
<rye> rajul, hi
<rajul> hi rye :)
<rajul> the desktop one
<rajul> he's trying the web app now
<rye> rajul, that's interesting, let me try that
<rajul> (fresh install of 10.10 with all updates applied)
<rajul> hum
<rajul> now over the web interface it worked
<rajul> what the heck
<rajul> now he got an email with "Ubuntu Single Sign On: Warning"
<rajul> and a link to reset his password
<rye> rajul, because it looks like he has attempted to create a new account for the same e-mail address
<rajul> which worked, and by which means he was now able to get into the account
<rajul> yeah i understand rye ... but this must look seriously daunting to a non-technical user
<rye> rajul, ok, could you please describe the flow for the issue?
<rajul> 1. user opens ubuntuone prefs
<rajul> 2. signup app opens above prefs window
<rajul> 3. user enters his info but types a password smaller than 8 characters into the fields
<rajul> 4. user pres"next" (or the arabic equivalent of it, anyway)
<rajul> presses*
<rajul> 5. the signup app tells user about his mistake and users corrects it, then presses "next" again
<rajul> 6. the signup app puts red exclamation marks into the email fields, without any further explanation
<rajul> 7. user tries to signup over web interface, which confirms his signup
<rajul> 8. user does NOT get a confirmation, but a WARNING email instead
<rajul> that's the flow as far as i could observe
<rajul> also, keyserver.ubuntu.com seems to be down/unresponsive, but that's a wholly different proble:P
<rajul> problem*
<rye> me is updating vm to test with latest install..
<rajul> wow, you're quick :)
<rajul> meh i wanna install ubuntuone-indicator for him but cant with the keyserver presumably down. can you ping it?
<rajul> (ubuntuone-indicator seriously needs to get into ubuntu by default)
<rajul> hmmm wierd from my laptop i can ping it
<rajul> oh they're on a different wireless network
<rajul> kind of a proxy or something ... nevermind, got a cable
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<duanedesign> rye: i was playing catch up on the forums last night. Had not answered posts in a few days
<rajul> sorry for all the yaddayadda rye :P
<rajul> got to fly now, thanks for your open ears!
<duanedesign> rye: i think i might have a couple that i could use help with...let me look
<rye> rajul, ok, will test that bug report soon and file a bug if that turns to be true
<rajul> cool
<rajul> see ya!
<duanedesign> rye: if you get a second. Could you read this post. Was trying to post a response but want to make sure I understand the technical reasons for his issue. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634531
<rye> duanedesign, i am actually testing this behavior now, as it is quite weird.
<duanedesign> If you are working on a huge open office doc and save it, then U1 starts to sync it, then you save it again between the metaddata and content syncing...
<duanedesign> ahh, ok
<duanedesign> rye: one more. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1633146
<duanedesign> is that just someone with two Ubuntu One accounts.
<duanedesign> they need to add their computer to the right account?
<rye> duanedesign, erm, that is actually an interesting thing, i believe that the email was at some point used as a primary one and then switched to another, but 7d account is still an old one
<duanedesign> hmm
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<mandel> nessita, hello?
<nessita> mandel: hi there!
<mandel> nessita, hola :)
<nessita> mandel: I just wanted to ask you if you could organize your agenda to be avilable next Thrusday for the weekly call
<nessita> available*
<nessita> mandel: same for alecu-sprint. Do you think is possible?
<mandel> nessita, sure, why?
 * mandel es un cotilla :)
<mandel> nessita, or is it just because you want to hear our voices, which is completely understandable
<nessita> mandel: so the team can catch up. And that, of course
<nessita> I miss you
<mandel> :)
<alecu-sprint> nessita, by "next thursday" you mean tomorrow?
<alecu-sprint> then yes.
<nessita> alecu-sprint: yes!
<nessita> and I miss you too
<alecu-sprint> dear all: please, I need reviews on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/add-simple-zeitgeist/+merge/41667
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu-sprint, mandel, thisfred, dobey, Chipaca, stand up?
<mandel> me
<thisfred> me
<Chipaca> wot, me?
<Chipaca> I've got a call right now
<Chipaca> (excuses! yeah yeah)
<nessita> Chipaca: we miss you :-)
<alecu-sprint> me
<nessita> let's go!
<nessita> DONE: USSOC 1.1.5 released! woohoooo! Coded and landed fix for bug #674455. thisfred made an awesome review that lead to bug #683649, bug #683619 and bug #683391.
<nessita> TODO: work on the new reported bugs. Update blueprint.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674455 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Add "Folders" tab to UI (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674455
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683649 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Management panel twins itself when CredentialsFound is received (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683649
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683619 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Unify booleans coming and going from dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683619
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683391 in ubuntuone-control-panel "The link buttons 'Upgrade subscription' and 'Support options' should work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683391
<mandel> DONE: Mock to perform FS on windows to match Inotify evetns to windows FS events. Worked on NetworkManager example on python.
<mandel> TODO: Get events from the bloody network status in windows
<mandel> BLOCKED: I have to use com+.. is a PITA
 * mandel looks at thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: desktopcouch (ubuntu) bug triage | Technical Board meeting | reviewed aquarius' proposal for 3d party oauth access TODO: desktopcouch (ubuntu) bug triage | bindwood introduction | desktopcouch wrapup BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> alecu-sprint!
<alecu-sprint> DONE: a branch that logs Shared folder creation and deletion (bug #674252)
<alecu-sprint> TODO: add more events
<alecu-sprint> BLOCKED: SD is changing a lot, will wait a bit till the dust settles before merging
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<alecu-sprint> nessita, regarding "Unify booleans coming and going from dbus"
<nessita> alecu-sprint: shoot
<alecu-sprint> nessita, we should take another look at using dbus Variants
<alecu-sprint> nessita, and making the dictionaries (string, variant), instead of (string, string)
<nessita> alecu-sprint: can you please comment that briefly on the bug report?
<alecu-sprint> nessita, the upsides I see? we won't have this problem, we might be able to send a dict as a value, etc.
<alecu-sprint> nessita, the downsides? in python-dbus, using variants is more noisy than just strings.
<alecu-sprint> nessita, sure.
<nessita> alecu-sprint: thanks :-)
<nessita> any other comment?
<nessita> ok, eom then!
<nessita> thanks everyone
<alecu-sprint> nessita, I've added that comment to the bug.
<nessita> awesome
<dobey> λ DONE: devtools upload, fixed broken desktopcouch nightlies
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee extension nightlies, banshee store tests, 683351
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> alecu-sprint: you had a branch for review? not this one you just linked, but another one from last week, that you had to move outside syncdaemon
<alecu-sprint> nessita, yes, I'm asking for reviews for last week branch.
<alecu-sprint> nessita, for the current branch I'll be waiting a bit after the massive changes that foundations+ are doing to sd before attempting to merge.
<nessita> alecu-sprint: ah! I'll do one
<alecu-sprint> nessita, the branch I'm asking for reviews does not depend on syncdaemon.
<nessita> right, looking at it right now
<nessita> alecu-sprint: tests will not run due to lint issues
<nessita> ./tests/eventlog/test_zglog.py:
<nessita>     94:  undefined name 'NotFoundError'
<dobey> sigh; this wind is crazy
<nessita> alecu-sprint: more comments added to the merge proposal
<alecu-sprint> nessita, thanks.
<nessita> prego!
<wftl> Given that Ubuntu One uses Amazon's S3 storage, is there some way to mount a One share so that you can do server backups to Ubuntu One, etc?
<wftl> As you would with S3?
<beuno> wftl, no, there is no direct access to S2
<beuno> *S3
<wftl> beuno: Bummer. I have little use for the classic Ubuntu One sync service, but have lots of use for external storage I can use from any number of sources; different distributions running on servers, for example.
<wftl> I'd frankly rather give my money to Ubuntu One to help support Ubuntu than give it directly to Amazon.
<beuno> wftl, yeah, I totally get that
<beuno> the thing is, our main focus is consumers
<beuno> and they're not really big on having to set things up
<wftl> beuno: I understand. But Canonical is also pushing into the corporate server space and we need stuff like this.
<beuno> wftl, yeap yeap, but, at the moment, Ubuntu One is 100% consumers
<beuno> so anything non-consumery is instantly our of scope
<beuno> that may change, but not in the foreseable future  :)
<wftl> I'm a huge supporter of Canonical's work to promote the consumer Linux desktop. Trust me. But somewhere behind that Ubuntu One connection is a simple hook to S3. It should be relatively easy to unearth it.
<beuno> wftl, I can tell you, there isn't a simple hook to S3   :)
<beuno> it's not a straightforward one bucket per user thing
<wftl> Thanks for that beuno. Perhaps I'll  throw a challenge out to the community. See if anyone can come up with a way to use that storage without having to go through the desktop. [ insert appropriate smiley here ]
<beuno> wftl, we would love that
<wftl> I'll post something shortly. Thanks for your time, beuno.
<beuno> anytime
<JanC> wftl: maybe Amazon has an affiliate plan and you can suggest Canonical uses that to earn money for people who want to use plain S3 from a server?
<JanC> from people
<joshuahoover> thisfred, chad: we have some people impacted by these two couch replication bugs: #673233 and #673239...i'm not sure what to tell users about them...thoughts?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: in a call now be with you right after
<thisfred> joshuahoover: also chad == CardinalFang here ;)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: thanks, no rush
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ah, you're right :)
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, hi.  HTTP 5xx errors are internal errors to the HTTP server (=couchdb), so those two bugs need the couchdb logs too, not the client (=desktopcouch library) logs.  I'll say what file I need in the bugs.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: thanks, that's good to know :)
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, a client problem should only ever cause HTTP 4xx.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: good to know that too :)
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: makes sense now that you mention it
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, that isn't to say there isn't a problem somewhere in a client that the server doesn't intercept, but at least so far, something's exploding deep inside couchdb.
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, We speculate that there's an encoding problem somewhere in code that doesn't go through the python library part of couchdb.  Contacts or bookmarks code could be inserting something that isn't decodable as UTF-8, I am baselessly speculating.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: speculate away...your speculations are far better than mine!
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, hey, any news on bug #682866
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682866
<rickspencer3> it's blocking a quickly release, and also I can't use my apps :/
<CardinalFang> :(  rickspencer3, I saw the bug, but I'm not working on it.  thisfred, what do you think?
<CardinalFang> rickspencer3, do you mind attaching the couchdb log file to that bug?
<CardinalFang> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.log.1
<rickspencer3> will do soonish
<rickspencer3> need to take a call
<thisfred> rickspencer3: Hadn't seen Michael latest response, will try if I can reproduce it using that.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I wonder if something changed on natty/unity wrt the keyring access, which makes it hang there?
<thisfred> I'll see if I can migrate my laptop today
<CardinalFang> thisfred, hrm.  no idea.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: still can't reproduce it, and since both rick and michael see it on natty, I wonder what's changed there
 * CardinalFang hugs couchdb.
<rickspencer3> thisfred, CardinalFang, all my log says today is:
<rickspencer3> [Wed, 01 Dec 2010 17:29:22 GMT] [error] [<0.123.0>] OS Process Error <0.3251.25> :: {os_process_error,{exit_status,139}}
<rickspencer3> over and over again
<thisfred> wow
<thisfred> looks like couchdb itself is not working
<rickspencer3> except this part: Error <0.25380.4> is a bit different each time
<thisfred> yeah, that's the erlang process id
<thisfred> what the heck. natty and maverick have the same couchdb right? Did the xulrunner deps break or something?
<thisfred> anyhow, I need to go for lunch, be back in an hour or so, and upgrade my laptop then
<CardinalFang> xulrunner was updated in the last few days!
<rickspencer3> CardinalFang, well, it's the development release! we're supposed to update packages
<CardinalFang> Of course.
<kyle1> any rythombox experts?
<kyle1> I have a friend on ubuntu and under preferred format he don't have MP3. like I do.  How do i get it on his machine?
<CardinalFang> kyle1, either install "ubuntu-restricted-extras" or the ubuntuone music store plugin rhythmbox should fetch it when the store is accessed the first time.
<CardinalFang> kyle1, I don't know of "preferred format", though.  Is that in the CD ripper, or in Rhythmbox?
<thisfred> rickspencer3: can you test whether couchdb works at all on your machine? (for instance fire up the system instance, and try to run the futon test-suite from the browser)
<thisfred> If couchdb itself crashes when views are accessed/created, my suspicion is the js view server is not working since couchdb is not built against the proper xulrunner
<rickspencer3> thisfred, can you be more specific about how you want me to test it?
<rickspencer3> (as in, provide me steps)?
<thisfred> rickspencer3: sure, one second
<thisfred> rickspencer3: the easiest to test first is xdg-open .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<rickspencer3> futon seems to be working
<thisfred> rickspencer3: ah ok, that's a good start, then can you click on tests on the right hand side?
<rickspencer3> I can browse databases and look at records
<thisfred> right
<rickspencer3> where is says "test suite"?
<thisfred> rickspencer3: yeah sorry that
<thisfred> rickspencer3: and then on run all tests
<rickspencer3> "Run all"?
<thisfred> yep
<rickspencer3> The test suite requires CouchDB to be in Admin Party mode. This mode give all users admin capabilities. This is the least secure mode of operation. Do not run the tests on production servers, as you'll impact both performance and security.
<rickspencer3> Clicking “Remove Admins” will remove all admins from the configuration. You will have to recreate any admins by hand after the tests have finished.
<rickspencer3> wtf
<thisfred> sry don't have futon in front of me
<rickspencer3> >
<rickspencer3> ?
<thisfred> ah right
<thisfred> they changed that
<rickspencer3> should I do it or cancel?
<thisfred> bah
<thisfred> cancel for now
<rickspencer3> thisfred, are  you running Natty?
<thisfred> rickspencer3: not yet
<thisfred> rickspencer3: so an alternative way to test my theory from futonL
<thisfred> :
<rickspencer3> well ... I guess it's time
<rickspencer3> ok, go ahead
<thisfred> go into any db that has views
<Chipaca> thisfred: I have a natty, and you can nuke my couchdb for testing if you want
<thisfred> and run the view, by selecting it from the dropdown menu
<thisfred> rickspencer3: yeah, I'm updating my laptop now. I usually wait until alpha 2 at least, but that was because I was mainly doing server stuff until very recentlt
<rickspencer3> ok, it's running a view
<rickspencer3> the spinner is going, but no data is coming back
<thisfred> rickspencer3: right, I think it crashed the view server.
<rickspencer3> ok
<thisfred> rickspencer3: I'm promoting this bug to couchdb, it's unrelated to desktopcouch. I'll see if I can find someone to look at the packaging, once I confirm on my machine
<rickspencer3> alright
<rickspencer3> anything else I can do to help?
<thisfred> rickspencer3: not atm, thanks, I will ask if I need more info testing. I'm assigning the bug to me CardinalFang, take it off your mental stack for now ;)
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> thanks man
<thisfred> info *or* testing
<thisfred> np, thanks for finding and reporting this
<jcastro> mattgriffin: I just found out something cool
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/tags/ubuntu-one/faq is like an autogenerated faq
<jcastro> so I used it like so on this page: http://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/unity/
<jcastro> for each project, just thought I'd point it out
<mattgriffin> jcastro: interesting :)
<SpamapS> my ubuntu one sync daemon seems to always be dead
<nessita> SpamapS: hi there. What do you mean with 'dead'?
<SpamapS> its not running
<SpamapS> and when I go into preferences, it says I'm not connected
<SpamapS> and "Files" is unchecked
<SpamapS> even though I check it every time
<SpamapS> now I check it..
<SpamapS> and it starts sync daemon
<SpamapS> (this is on Maverick btw)
<SpamapS> but later on, it won't be running and it will be unchecked again. I've gone through this cycle a few times.
<SpamapS> Which is really frustrating, as I count on it to sync my Documents and Pictures
<alecu-sprint> nessita, would you mind re-reviewing?
<nessita> alecu-sprint: sure!
<alecu-sprint> ktx!
<nessita> SpamapS: seems like your conf file is not being updated
<nessita> SpamapS: can you please paste the output of:
<nessita> ls -l  /home/nessita/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> sorry
<nessita> SpamapS: correct command is ls -l  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<nessita> SpamapS: do you know how to run that in a terminal? I can help if not
<SpamapS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538787/
<SpamapS> nessita: yeah.. I'm a server team guy.. its harder for me to understand these guis than the terminal. :)
<SpamapS> and the diff
<nessita> SpamapS: can you please share the content of syncdaemon.conf?
<SpamapS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538788/
<SpamapS> whoa.. its set to False now..!!
<nessita> SpamapS: the .old file was generated by you or by the app?
<nessita> SpamapS: something is setting it to False, let's ask dobey
<SpamapS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538790/
<nessita> dobey: do you know if u1prefs can be setting file sync to false repeatedly?
<nessita> dobey: or do you have any idea who can be doing that?
<dobey> repeatedly? only if you uncheck the checkbox repeatedly
<dobey> not sure what else would do it
<SpamapS> dobey: I checked it, then closed the pref pane
<nessita> dobey: SpamapS is having this issue: he enables file sync but when he open u1prefs again is disabled
<nessita> SpamapS: this is maverick, right?
<SpamapS> yes
<SpamapS> actually and now I just tried to start u1prefs and it spun for a while in the task bar then exitted
<nessita> SpamapS: let's try directly with syncdaemon. Close every u1 related window (should be only one, u1prefs)
<SpamapS> clint    24318  0.0  0.9 323516 38884 ?        S    11:53   0:00 /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences
<nessita> SpamapS: kill that process
<SpamapS> right, there's no window associated with it btw
<dobey> nessita: the answer is probably that it's not getting set in the config for some reason, is this on lucid, maverick, what? what version?
<nessita> SpamapS: after that, edit the conf file by hand setting removing the file sync line altogether
<nessita> since the default is True
<nessita> dobey: maverick
<nessita> SpamapS: let me know when you're there, and please share with dobey what version of u1client you're running
<dobey> i don't know what it would be
<SpamapS> nessita: ok, I killed 24318, then removed the files_sync_enabled = False line from .config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<SpamapS> nessita: pref pane opened immediately, and has Files checked
<dobey> i didn't touch u1-client for the most part during the maverick cycle.
<nessita> SpamapS: hum..., can you please cloe it?
<nessita> close*
<SpamapS> ii  ubuntuone-client              1.4.4.1-0ubuntu1              Ubuntu One client
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> SpamapS: close and kill ebery u1prefs process/ dialog
<SpamapS> Ok, so as soon as I closed the preferences, it set it to False
<nessita> dobey: can be 2 instances of prefs interfering with eachother?
<SpamapS> even though the box was checked
<dobey> could be, but shouldn't happen
<nessita> SpamapS: there is no more prefs running?
<SpamapS> nope
<dobey> since it's just a dbus message/signal
<SpamapS> syncdaemon is
<nessita> SpamapS: what ps aux | grep ubunutone says?
<nessita> typo!
<SpamapS> clint    24386  0.4  1.2 210788 50212 ?        Sl   11:54   0:11 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<nessita> ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<SpamapS> thats it
<nessita> ok, now:
<nessita> u1sdtool -s
<nessita> on a terminal
<SpamapS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538792/
<nessita> SpamapS: u1sdtool -c will connect your syncdaemon
<nessita> this doesn't solve the u1prefs problem though
<SpamapS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538793/
<nessita> SpamapS: is working just fine
<SpamapS> nessita: but I'm fairly certain on reboot/logout/something syncdaemon will shut down and not start because files_sync_enabled = False
<nessita> SpamapS: there are 2 issues. Let me explain:
<nessita> independently from u1prefs, that we may debug later, syncdaemon is it started when you login
<nessita> the problem is that there is a bug in maverick (currently being SRU'd) that it won't connect automatically
<SpamapS> ok
<nessita> SpamapS: you you may think is not working but it is, just is not connected
<nessita> SpamapS: so, could you now reboot and check? using u1sdtool you'l\ be able to tell
<nessita> SpamapS: if you cna't reboot now, next time you reboot check this and ping me  if syncdaemon is not started
<SpamapS> nessita: syince files_sync_enabled = False, shouldn't I expect that it won't be started?
<nessita> SpamapS: can't confirm or deny. verterok, you around?
<nessita> SpamapS: anyways, now that every u1prefs is closed, quit syncdaemon with u1sdtool -q
<verterok> nessita: wasup?
<nessita> SpamapS: and re edit the conf file (but onyl after syncdaemon is shutdown)
<nessita> verterok: is syncdaemon started even if files_sync_enabled = False?
<verterok> nessita: let me check
<nessita> danke
<verterok> nessita: nope, it's killed (actually  suicide :p)
<nessita> verterok: je, ok
<verterok> nessita: line 93-94 of bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<nessita> verterok: would you know why SpamapS is getting overwritten that value in his local config?
<nessita> verterok: is overwritten to False consistently
<verterok> nessita: I'm guessing, but probably something is calling the dbus method to set it to False
<verterok> nessita: I think u1-preferences is the only thing calling that dbus method
<nessita> verterok: does syncdaemon sets that value or just reads it?
<verterok> nessita: both, but only when the dbus-exposed "set_files_sync_enabled" method is calle
<verterok> nessita: and read it on startup
<nessita> verterok: ack, thanks
<nessita> SpamapS: have you killed/quit all ubuntuone processes?
<SpamapS> nessita: including syncdaemon?
<nessita> SpamapS: yes please, to quit syncdaemon please run u1sdtool -q
<SpamapS> nessita: ok, its dead
<nessita> SpamapS: right, so now edit the conf file. You can remove it altogether
<SpamapS> and now -s gives
<SpamapS> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon exited with status 1
<nessita> SpamapS: WAIT! :-)
<nessita> SpamapS: let's go step by step
<SpamapS> Ok, removed the False, now -s gives the original response "Not User Not Network"
<nessita> SpamapS: ok, quit syncdaemon, is the conf file modified?
<SpamapS> nessita: no
<nessita> ok, so you can try either rebooting or starting u1prefs
<nessita> SpamapS: if you don't want to use u1prefs you can directly use the cli tool
<SpamapS> Ok can't quite reboot yet still in the middle of some stuff
<SpamapS> starting u1prefs does not change the config
<SpamapS> nessita: interesting.. starting it, then closing it (without touching the checkbox which was marked checked) removed the [__main__] section
<nessita> is ok
<SpamapS> which was already main
<SpamapS> err
<SpamapS> which was already empty
<nessita> is sanitizing the conf file
<nessita> so, file sync is enabled and not overwritten?
<SpamapS> right
<SpamapS> nessita: ok, well prefs pane seems to be doing the right thing now
<nessita> SpamapS: seems like you were having a race condition... very odd
<SpamapS> nessita: I'll let you know if its broken after reboot
<SpamapS> otherwise, consider the matter closed
<nessita> SpamapS: sure. Good luck!
<SpamapS> Though a cool feature would be a cron job that checks the last time we synced, and warns when its been a long time.
<SpamapS> Similar to what we do with update manager
<nessita> hum
<nessita> SpamapS: ideally syncdaemon should be running and connected all the time
#ubuntuone 2010-12-02
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning
<duanedesign> rye: hello!
<duanedesign> rye: did it snow in Kiev?
<duanedesign> .5
<rye> duanedesign, well, yes, it is cold (-10 C), it snows and overall it looks like winter
<duanedesign> rye: brrr, we are just at -2 C here in Tulsa.
<duanedesign> rye: i had a user issue I wanted to ask you about when/if you get a minute
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1634788 <--post 4 is the syncdaemon log. I seem to remember a user coming in the other day with a similar error.
<rye> duanedesign, i would try u1sdtool --refresh-volumes
<rye> if that command existed in 10.04
<rye> let me test that
<rye> note to self - next time i use insulating foam I need to wear the protective gloves.
<duanedesign> rye: aha, yes now i remember the conversation on that issue
<rye> duanedesign, heh, refresh volumes is available in dbus but does not have any u1sdtool presence in 10.04, crafting dbus-send thing
<karni> duanedesign: currently -6C here. was -11C in the morning brrr
<rye> dbus-send --session --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --print-reply /folders com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Folders.refresh_volumes
<rye> i love dbus
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, CardinalFang, dobey, vds, Chipaca, mandel_: whoever is available, stand up?
<alecu> me
<mandel_> me
<nessita> dobey?
<nessita> ok, let's go
<nessita> DONE: bug #683760 (still ongoing). Updated bug list attached to blueprint https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-ubuntuone-n-shares-status-udfs
<nessita> Light bug triage/review as usual.
<nessita> TODO: land fix for the aforementioned bug. Test it. Weekly call. Chase bosses (cparrino, Chipaca) to get some feedback on the control panel spec.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, but contorl panel will soon be a blocker if no news on that front
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683760 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Handle SD timeouts (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683760
<alecu> \DONE: working on adding file events  (bug #674252). zac gave us a tour on bindwood. fixes for the basic-zg branch, pending re-review and another review: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/add-simple-zeitgeist/+merge/41667
<alecu> TODO: try to merge SD after foundation+ changes land.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<CardinalFang> sure, me.
<alecu> mandel_, your turn now.
<nessita> thisfred: sorry! you were going first
<mandel_> DONE: Stated that COM+ sucks ass and PuseEvent cannot be used in a multy threaded env to boradcast events. Will use Twisted to fix that.
<mandel_> TODO: Integrate file system watcher with SD
<mandel_> BLOCKED: no no no
<thisfred> DONE: desktopcouch bug triage, turned into couchdb natty brokenness findings Bug #682866 TODO: help Chris Coulson find and fix the problem BLOCKED: not really any idea what the problem is exactly
 * nessita is ashamed
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in couchdb (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682866
 * mandel_ loosk at thisfred 
<thisfred> nessita: np, was not done typing anyway ;)
<Chipaca> thisfred: "make start" fails in natty because of couch, btw
<nessita> thisfred: I knew it! (not really... :-))
<mandel_> uh, is thisfred or CardinalFang ?
<nessita> mandel_: CardinalFang
<thisfred> Chipaca: yeah I imagine it would. So do most of the desktopcouch tests
<mandel_> ok, CardinalFang your turn, sorry ;)
<Chipaca> thisfred: yipee yay, etc
<thisfred> Chipaca: couchdb in natty is completely broken. Which points to the fact that we need better testing of new builds, which our team committed to helping with at some point and then never did
<Chipaca> thisfred: good thing alpha 1 is still waaay in the future
<Chipaca> thisfred: ... oh wait
<thisfred> Chipaca: 11.11 ftw
<mandel_> joshuahoover, ping
<CardinalFang> DONE: merged 1.9 of subsonic SVN to andorid u1-music branch.  Filed bugs to to-do.
<CardinalFang> TODO: test 1.9 merge.  work on no-metadata playback bug.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<joshuahoover> mandel_: pong
<Chipaca> thisfred: we're still rooting for Ñoño Ñú
<thisfred> Chipaca: to be fair, it is an alpha
<nessita> eom everyone?
<Chipaca> thisfred: I'm not sweating it :)
<mandel_> joshuahoover, I was wondering if you have ahd any problems with windows people
<nessita> Chipaca: are you me'ing?
<alecu> let's remember we have the roadmap review in 55 minutes, right?
<thisfred> Chipaca: hehe, wasn't it already picked? Obstreperous Oryx or sommat?
<nessita> alecu: yes
<mandel_> joshuahoover, also, we could tak about what to ask for wth the CPU issues
<CardinalFang> Obsequious Ocelot?
<mandel_> joshuahoover, although, as soon SD is down, and u1sync removed, we will not have them
<joshuahoover> mandel_: just a few and that was mainly .net and wininstaller versions...the cpu issue is the one i still need help with...just need to know how to better gather logs/info
<nessita> due to lack of responses, eom then!
<nessita> thanks everyone
<thisfred> Obese Otter
<Chipaca> nessita: no, not me'ing. Nothing to report wrt desktop+, sorry
<nessita> alecu: I think I forgot your review, sorry. Onto that now
<nessita> Chipaca: any news on the control panel spec?
<nessita> is not blocking me but it will sonnish
<Chipaca> nessita: other than that I didn't get to it yesterday, no :-/
<alecu> nessita, thanks.
<nessita> Chipaca: can I help you somehow to get to it?
<mandel_> CardinalFang, I prefer 'offensive ornitorrinco'
<nessita> ñoño ñandú!
<Chipaca> nessita: you don't want to do what I had to do yesterday instead 8-|
<nessita> Chipaca: I will not ask. But I meant something like, for exmaple, going thru the spec over mumble
<Chipaca> nessita: ñoño ñú has 2x points for being politically incorrect the free software world for classical values of ñoño
<Chipaca> nessita: also because it makes the spaker feel like a putz :)
<Chipaca> *speaker
<nessita> Chipaca: I never emailed sabdfl about this
<nessita> alecu: changes look great, I'm running tests now
<Chipaca> nessita: clearly you must
<Chipaca> nessita: copy warthogs for extra fun
<nessita> Chipaca: I might :-)
<nessita> alecu: tests won't run
<nessita> ./ubuntuone/eventlog/zglog.py:
<nessita>     37:  local variable 'e' is assigned to but never used
<alecu> nessita, how are you running tests? why do you always get different errors than I do?
<alecu> nessita, make test?
<nessita> alecu: yes, ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr; make test
<nessita> Chipaca: I will not convince sabdfl with this def http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%C3%B1o%C3%B1o
<Chipaca> nessita: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=%C3%B1o%C3%B1o&TIPO_BUS=3 isn't much better tbh
<alecu> ñato ñandú?
<Chipaca> nessita: the advantage of wiktionary is that you can fix it :)
<mandel_> joshuahoover, take a look at process explorer, that is what you have to tell people to use
<mandel_> joshuahoover, let me get you a pointer to the bug that gives the info
<joshuahoover> mandel_: ok...and are there any log files for those who might have problems with syncing?
<mandel_> joshuahoover, bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-windows-installer/+bug/682073
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682073 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu One windows client high CPU load (affects: 8) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<joshuahoover> mandel_: thanks
<mandel_> joshuahoover, the logs are in the app data, you have client.log and u1sync.log, the client is for the ui and u1sync.log is for the syncing :)
<alecu> nessita, I'm fixing the error you've just seen, but now it seems that dbus stuff on trunk has diverged with the foundations+ changes.
<joshuahoover> mandel_: "in the app data"?
<nessita> alecu: oh
<alecu> I'm getting "from contrib.testing.testcase import DBusTwistedTestCase
<alecu> ImportError: cannot import name DBusTwistedTestCase"
<nessita> alecu: I think that has to be taken from ubuntuone.devtools?
<nessita> dobey: would you know? ^
<nessita> dobey: also, would you please share your stand up with us?
<duanedesign> thanks rye
<alecu> nessita, not in this case: foundations+ is moving dbus stuff in syncdaemon as an optional component, so it can be stripped on windows.
<alecu> and this must be part of it.
<mandel_> joshuahoover, yes, there is an special folder in Windows called AppData per user, in which you find ubuntu one?
<mandel_> joshuahoover, that ? is an extra I should have not typed :P
<dobey> i don't know; i know the nightlies builds are failing due to broken tests though
<mandel_> joshuahoover, do you know how many users we have?
<joshuahoover> mandel_: ok, i thought i looked there before (earlier installs) and couldn't find it
<dobey> but not sure if it's due to changes or what
<nessita> alecu: if you need that particular class, you can import it from devtools
<mandel_> joshuahoover, could be, yet it should be there now
<joshuahoover> mandel_: we've sent invites to 2,500 since yesterday and we'll send another 1,000 or more today
<nessita> alecu: despite what syncdaemon guys are doing
<dobey> nessita: not quite; the devtools test case and the one in u1-client are somewhat different
<mandel_> joshuahoover, wow O_o
<nessita> dobey: they are? hum
<nessita> alecu: let's ask verterok, who is not here :-/
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<dobey> nessita: the one in u1-client sets up SyncDaemonMain() and some other stuff that SD needs
<nessita> ah...
<facundobatista> nessita, pongo
<nessita> facundobatista: cuchá, alecu is hacing problems in a u1client branch becasue ImportError: cannot import name DBusTwistedTestCase"
<nessita> facundobatista: have you (chicharra guys) removed that?
<facundobatista> nessita, trunk works
<nessita> facundobatista: I never said is not working
<dobey> i am kind of surprised that the tests didn't fail in tarmac
<nessita> facundobatista: can you please help alecu with a branch of his? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/add-simple-zeitgeist/+merge/41667 he is using from contrib.testing.testcase import DBusTwistedTestCase and seems like that module is not there anymore?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, it's not there anymore
<nessita> facundobatista: what are you using instead? is there any way to use that helper somehow?
<facundobatista> nessita, it's in tests/platform/linux/test_dbus.py now
<dobey> trunk isn't working, exactly
<dobey> facundobatista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538988/
<nessita> facundobatista: ok, thanks, I'll pass this info to alecu when he returns
<facundobatista> dobey, revno?
<dobey> facundobatista: 757; it's from the nightlies, and it's happening on lucid, maverick, and narwhal
<facundobatista> 757 from nightlies? we just commited 757 ten minutes ago
<facundobatista> dobey, how are you running the tests?
<dobey> make check
<nessita> facundobatista: I'm not getting errors (yet) but I'm getting tons of http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/538992/
<nessita> dbus.exceptions.DBusException: Connection is disconnected - unable to make method call
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, as before
<nessita> facundobatista: as before when? yesterday I didn't get those
<facundobatista> nessita, I think I saw that before
<nessita> facundobatista: I haven't...
<nessita> maybe you saw it in your branches/reviews from yesterday?
<facundobatista> nessita, no, those are there from before
<nessita> Chipaca, dobey: would you know what to install to satisfy  from zeitgeist.client import ZeitgeistClient ?
 * verterok too
<facundobatista> dobey, "make check" pass ok here
<Chipaca> nessita: zeitgeist-core
<nessita> dobey: btw, zeitgeist will be a new dep for u1client when alecu branch lands
<facundobatista> dobey, nessita, and if I really run the client from trunk, it works perfectly
<verterok> nessita: I reverted trunk to revno 753, and get the same "error"
<nessita> verterok: and not in 752?
<verterok> nessita: I can check
<verterok> nessita: same with 752
<nessita> alecu: 2 things:
<nessita> (11:29:43 AM) facundobatista: nessita, it's in tests/platform/linux/test_dbus.py now
<alecu> I hear
<nessita> and to run tests you need to issue make check, not make test, sorry
<alecu> oh, ok.
<nessita> verterok: so... what changed?
<verterok> nessita: nothing?
<nessita> verterok: these errors weren't here before
<verterok> nessita: I keep getting the same output to stderr with latest revno and with 752
<nessita> verterok: and when this started?
<verterok> nessita: yes there were...at least since revno 752...
<verterok> nessita: also getting the same with revno 730
<nessita> verterok: hum
<verterok> nessita: revno 700 too
<nessita> verterok: let's look this from other perspective. Why this errors are not making the test fail?
<verterok> nessita: no idea
<nessita> is dbus! you're or dbus God
<nessita> our*
<verterok> nessita: also, I know nothing about those tests
<nessita> verterok: I'm getting the error for test_refresh_volumes, test_rescan_from_scratch
<nessita> you do know about those
<verterok> nessita: looks like something is still queued in dbus and the tests finish before waiting for it
<verterok> nessita: test_dbus?
<nessita> FolderTests.test_refresh_volumes
<nessita> verterok: is that what you asked me?
<verterok> yes
<verterok> nessita: looks like something is calling dbus stuff after the tests are done...no idea what or why
<nessita> oh
<nessita> verterok: revno 750 will not complain for me
<nessita> verterok: did you remove the pycs when changing revnos to re test?
<verterok> nessita: I get the same errors from revno 700
<nessita> verterok: can you try with a clean tree?
<verterok> nessita: I need to go back to other stuff (I'm @ sprint)
<verterok> nessita: ok
<verterok> nessita: I keep getting "dbus.exceptions.DBusException: Connection is disconnected - unable to make method call" with tests_preferences
<verterok> nessita: revno 700
<nessita> verterok: in a clean tree?
<verterok> nessita: yes
<nessita> (want to be sure)
<nessita> ok
<verterok> nessita: also did 'find -name \*.pyc | xargs rm' "just in case"
<nessita> dobey, Chipaca, joshuahoover, mandel_: weekly meeting on mumble
<nessita> CardinalFang?
<mandel_> nessita, agggg
<joshuahoover> nessita: yes, just finishing up the web/mobile meeting
<nessita> mandel_: ???
<nessita> joshuahoover: great
<mandel_> nessita, yes, let me restart to an os that can handle mumble
<alecu> hello mister gnome weatherman: it's not sunny, it's pouring out there. thanks!
<nessita> mandel_: sure
<mandel_> nessita, the agg is becaus eI just found how to fix a bug and I do not want to forget ;)
<nessita> write it down!
<nessita> Chipaca: are you coming to the weekly meeting?
<nessita> dobey: look, another user reporting the nautilus crashin/going crazy issue: bug #684204
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 684204 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One max CPU with nautilus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684204
<alecu> nessita, I've merged with u1-client trunk, and fixed the lint error:
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/add-simple-zeitgeist/+merge/41667
<nessita> alecu: ack
<nessita> dobey: that is plain maverick...
<dobey> nessita: and it has absolutely zero information about the actual problem :(
<nessita> dobey: well, a regular user don't what that information is valuable
<nessita> I don't know what info is good for this case
<nessita> dobey: could you please do the follow up on that bug, maybe mark it as a dupe of the former, and ask for information you find useful?
<dobey> i asked for info in the other and no reply from the reporter yet
<nessita> I know, maybe this reporter will answer
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ping
<nessita> alecu: approved
<alecu> thanks!
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, I'm away from IRC a moment.  Must reboot.  Recent natty updates are screwy.
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, okay, better.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: was just bugging you directly...thought i'd try you here in case you were on one but not the other :)
<nessita> dobey: ping
<nessita> dobey: can you please help me with the last comment reported to this bug? bug #584019
 * nessita -> lunch
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 584019 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One does not connect automatically at startup (affects: 32) (dups: 4) (heat: 140)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584019
<dobey> nessita: oh nice, someone finally posted a backtrace on that crash bug that makes some semblance of sense
<dobey> nessita: and looks like rmcbride commented on the other bug
<nessita> dobey: let's see
<nessita> can I have reviews please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/handle-sd-timeout/+merge/42549
<helo> is there a good way to use ubuntuone to synchronize various config files?
<helo> i.e.- stuff not in ~/.ubuntuone/
<beuno> helo, outside your home dir?
<helo> nope, inside home
<helo> like ~/.bashrc ~/.vimrc ~/.fluxbox/*
<beuno> helo, right click on the directory, and tell it to sync with ubuntu one
<helo> is there a command line method?
<beuno> I'm sure there is
 * beuno stares at verterok 
<helo> right clicking the output of ls isn't working ;)
<beuno> click harder!
<beuno> there's u1sdtools
<beuno> and what you want is probably subscribe-folder
<beuno> --subscribe-folder
<helo> awesome, thanks :D
<duanedesign> helo: https://launchpad.net/stipple
<duanedesign> helo: i am working on packaging it. You can run it now from the command line 'python main.py' in the base directory
<verterok> beuno, helo: probably is --create-folder
<duanedesign> beuno: if you have a second could you take a look at this and see if anything comes to mind as to why this might be happening. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629846
<beuno> sure
 * beuno looks
<beuno> duanedesign, so, the Funambol server is not working for us
<beuno> it's creating lots of problems
<beuno> we're evaluating what to do in a higher level
<helo> so after adding the folder ~/.fluxbox, will any other u1 clients i'm logged with overwrite their ~/.fluxbox with the one i did the --create-folder on?
<beuno> helo, should do, yes
<helo> there's a history file in there that is updated each time i run a command... that will cause the history files on every machine to be updated whenever any machine modifies it, right?
<helo> so i should only subscribe to an entire folder if it won't cause this kind of thrashing... or just subscribe to the particular files inside the folder that i'm interested in?
<beuno> it's on a folder level
<beuno> if a file changes on both ends
<beuno> it'll conflict
<beuno> and you won't be very happy
<helo> so i should only subscribe to folders without files like that
<beuno> right
<helo> fair enough, thanks
<helo> so that's why i should look at stipple...
<beuno> probably, duanedesign knows best
<helo> i could create a ~/.sharedconf folder to put my ~/.vimrc ~/.Xdefaults into, and create links there on each of my machines
<duanedesign> ok thanks beuno, ill make a comment on the post
<helo> duanedesign: thanks ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/658437
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 658437 in ubuntuone-client "ERROR:ubuntuone-preferences:Got empty result for devices list. (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<helo> i have two entries in my machine list for this host... how do i know which one is legit?
<duanedesign> you can compare...
<helo> how do i find which key is currently being used to connect?
<helo> they are identical aside from the key
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Password and Encryption Keys
<duanedesign> helo: find the UBuntu One token
<duanedesign> helo: right-click > Properties, click the box to show the password. The part after token=......
<duanedesign> Match that with what you see here https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<helo> great, thanks :)
#ubuntuone 2010-12-03
<acbot_> any devs here?
<acbot_> the ubuntu one plugin for rhythbox maintains a connection to this IP (119.31.248.90) over http... seems pretty suss to me.. what up with that?
<spm> that does seem odd. can you report a bug with a full lsof trace showing that?
<acbot_> spm: happily if you can tell me how to use lsof :p
<spm> um. then how do you know that rhythbox is maintaining the connection?
<spm> but lsof -p <pid>
<acbot_> netstat -tuc --program shows that it is
<spm> cool, add that and the lsof to the bug report
<acbot_> will do
<acbot_> spm.. 1) where do you want this bug report filed? 2) do you need the whole lsof dump or just the bit showing the connection?
<spm> acbot_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+filebug and file against the RB plugin in the drop down. the devs can sort from there as necessary. important thing is to get the bug in front of 'em. :-)
<acbot_> thanks man
 * hyperair tries to reproduce the issue
<hyperair> at the very least, it doesn't happen on banshee here.
<hyperair> acbot_: what version of ubuntu, rhythmbox, and rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store packages do you have?
<jonathan_> not sure if this channel is dev or support.  In any case ubuntu one synchronizes folders ridiculously slowly. As in multiple minutes for 5 java text files.  My connection is just your run of the mill aDSL.  Why is my upload speed so slow?
<acbot_> hyperair, Ubuntu 10.10
<acbot_> kernel 2.6.35-23-generic
<acbot_> rhythmbox 0.13.1-0ubuntu6
<acbot_> rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store 0.1.9-0ubuntu1
<hyperair> acbot_: did you run netstat -anp as i asked, and look for the ip addr in that list?
<acbot_> no but i ran lsof
<acbot_> attaching the log to my bug report
<acbot_> spm, hyperair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/684600
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 684600 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Plugin connects to suss IP over http (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<acbot_> let me know if i am missing anything from there
<spm> heh, piglet. a pooh bear fan. awesome. :-)
<hyperair> acbot_: could you run wireshark/tcpdump filtering out packets to/from that ip address?
<acbot_> spm ;)
<acbot_> hyperair.. not right now.. but i can if you guys need more info on the bug.. will just have to be on monday
<hyperair> alright
<nessita> stahnd up in 8 minutes!
<nessita> stand, as well
<alecu> that sounded german
<nessita> subanestrujenbajen
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, thisfred_, Chipaca, mandel: stand up?
<nessita> dobey is on holiday today
<thisfred_> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> and CardinalFang and vds are on mobile duties
<mandel> nessita, no tenimos equipo ;)
<nessita> la casa no está en orden
<nessita> ok, let's go:
<nessita> DONE: some code reviews. Done bug #683760. Weekly call. Chased bosses. Got tickets to Dallas.
<nessita> TODO: More boss chasing. Add support to u1cp to ask syncdaemon about file sync status.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred_
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 683760 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Handle Syncdaemon timeouts (any dbus errors in general) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683760
<thisfred_> DONE: Couchdb investigation | bindwood/planning discussion | assisted teknico and JamesTait with a new fieldmapping type TODO: fix couchdb in natty BLOCKED: no except I still don't know how to do <-
<thisfred_> mandel: vamos!
<mandel> DONE: Though about how to get ubuntu-sso-client on windows. Implemented part of the os helps methods for sd
<mandel> TODO: Finish os help methods, implemented fs events for sd
<mandel> BLOCKED: no no no
<mandel> done?
<nessita> I think alecu is next
<nessita> but if he's not around, yes
 * alecu is still writting notes..
<alecu> DONE: merged bug #674252 branches with trunk, discussed bindwood roadmap, no dallas tickets for me. Yipee!
<alecu> TODO: discuss new events for SD with verterok, fix tests in latest branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 674252 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to store events into zeitgeist (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674252
<alecu> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
 * verterok looks around
<karni> verterok: I was college-busy this week :< I'll push the code this weekend, so you'll be able to have a look :)
<verterok> karni: k, no problem..I'm in a sprint :)
<karni> oh, right ^ ^
<joshuahoover> thisfred, Chipaca: have we had any progress with bug #682866 ?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682866 in couchdb (Ubuntu Natty) (and 1 other project) "CouchDatabase() call hangs (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682866
<Chipaca> what is this "progress" you keep on asking about
<thisfred> joshuahoover: not much no, I'm preparing an email to ubunet discuss, since Chris Coulson doesn't seem to have time to work on this, and neither of us have an exact idea of the cause.
<Chipaca> thisfred: were you able tbfs?
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i saw you put a request out to statik yesterday, no luck tricking...errr...getting him to help us?
<statik> whowhatnow?
 * Chipaca grabs statik and ties him down
<Chipaca> thisfred: I hold him, you get him to code
<statik> heh
<statik> thisfred: i totally missed anything you might have sent my way yesterday
<thisfred> statik: ah yeah, I figured you were away: could you have a quick look at the ld library path patch in couchdb in natty: Couchdb in natty is completely broken (view server does not work)
<thisfred> statik: my hope is that it's a shallow bug in the library path patch which was changed drastically
<thisfred> statik:  but I don't see it
<thisfred> statik: if it's not that we have more serious problems, because then couchdb may not work at all with the xulrunner in natty
<statik> yeah, didn't chris make some changes to the couchjs code to get it to even compile?
<thisfred> statik: yeah there are other patches as well
<thisfred> statik: of course couchdb starts up happily enough without any error messages, though it does not work at all
<statik> thisfred: how are you starting couchdb? I just ran 'strace -f -e trace=process couchdb' on a brand new install of natty alpha1 and I get startup crash reports about enoent during couch init of log files
<thisfred> statik: ah, I just ran the desktopcouch and u1server tests
<statik> i thought maybe it was permissions, but i get the same error when running as the couchdb user and as root
<Chipaca> statik: LD_LIBRARY_PATH shenanigans?
<statik> not yet, this is just couchdb not being able to start because it can't find it's log file paths
<statik> i'm trying strace -f -e trace=process /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service and it seems to be getting a lot farther
<statik> ok, that goes into a couchjs respawn loop
<statik> running /usr/lib/couchdb/bin/couchjs complains about not finding libmozjs.so
<Chipaca> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b7
<Chipaca> (with xulrunner-2.0-mozjs installed
<Chipaca> )
<statik> yep, so i guess the thing is to see what lib path is being set when couchdb runs
<statik> this install doesn't even have vim or ubuntu-dev-tools on it
 * statik apt-get installs and makes tea
<Chipaca> hah! my dc-service won't run because of python stuff :)
 * Chipaca checks his versions
<thisfred> ./configure --with-additives=half-and-half && make coffee
<thisfred> Chipaca: perhaps a couchdb-python version problem?
<thisfred> Chipaca: do you have the nightlies ppa there?
<Chipaca> thisfred: purrhaps
<Chipaca> thisfred: no, not the nightlies
<thisfred> hmmm, then you should not have the desktopcouch that breaks with the old version of python-couchdb, I think
<thisfred> unless that got into natty *after* the alpha freeze
<Chipaca> my python-couchdb is 0.8-0ubuntu2
<Chipaca> my desktopcouch is 1.0.1-0ubuntu1~ppa0
<thisfred> Chipaca: aha, desktopcouch did not get in, but python-couchdb did
<Chipaca> (from the hackers ppa)
<Chipaca> python-couchdb also from the hackers ppa
<thisfred> or wait no
<thisfred> those should work together
<thisfred> or maybe not.
<thisfred> I'm confuddled
<Chipaca>   File "/usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service", line 40, in <module>
<Chipaca>     from desktopcouch.application.platform import init_mainloop
<Chipaca> ImportError: No module named application.platform
<thisfred> Chipaca: what does apt-cache search desktopcouch show?
<Chipaca> that does not look like a problem between desktopcouch and python-couchdb :)
<thisfred> Chipaca: maybe the upgrade did not give you all the right packages
<Chipaca> sounds like we have a bug in packaging then :)
<thisfred> sounds like it
<Chipaca> python-desktopcouch-application
<Chipaca> is empty
<Chipaca> should it be?
<thisfred> I had similar issues, but dobey fixed those
<thisfred> no it definitely should not
<thisfred> I think
<dobey> it should not
<thisfred> dobey: hush, you're not here
<dobey> python-desktopcouch is empty though
<dobey> not really no; i'm just a figment of your imagination
<thisfred> away foul spirit!
<Chipaca> yeah, -application just has stuff from /usr/share/doc/
<Chipaca> hah!
<statik> thisfred: debian/patches/mozjs1.9_ldlibpath.patch looks like it doesn't search the spots wher xulrunner-2.0-mozjs installs libraries
<dobey> Chipaca: i'm guessing the one in hackers ppa is broken.
<Chipaca> dobey: it's missing the .install file for applications
<thisfred> statik: so that's hopeful news
<dobey> Chipaca: probably for recordtypes too
<Chipaca> dobey: yep
<dobey> Chipaca: and the wrong ones for the others
<Chipaca> dobey: is this fixed somewhere else?
<dobey> Chipaca: the nightlies work fine
<statik> thisfred: i'm wrong, that patch is looking in the right spot
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> Chipaca: ugh, version is wrong for one in hackers ppa too
<dobey> anyway
<Chipaca> dobey: the one in nightlies for natty is 0.7, is that right?
<Chipaca> 0.7+r234+p6~natty1
<dobey> yes
<statik> thisfred: where was that magic file to get me browser access to futon in desktopcouch?
<dobey> statik: in .local/share/desktop-couch or something like that
 * Chipaca manually downgrades to the things in nightlies
 * dobey goes back to his holiday thing
<statik> thisfred: tell me more about the symptoms of 'does not work at all', does futon work?
<thisfred> statik: yeah xdg-open .local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<thisfred> statik: so futon opens, but the tests hang
<thisfred> on everything that uses the view server
<thisfred> statik: adding and reading documents works, but again, anything involving views crashes the couchdb erlang process
<thisfred> or validation functions, or anything that calls couchjs
<thisfred> AFAICT
<statik> thisfred: i recommend debugging by hacking some info into the /usr/bin/couchdb wrapper script to dump LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<statik> I think you are correct that libmozjs is not being found
<thisfred> The symptoms are very similar to when we broke that
<statik>  /usr/bin/couchdb is a wrapper script which loads couchdb, then couch runs couchspawnkillable which in turns loads couchjs
<thisfred> booting my natty machine
<thisfred> statik: if I add ECHO $LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/bin/couchdb, it shows /usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b7
<thisfred> which I think is correct
<thisfred> an .so file lives there
<statik> yeah, that looks right
<thisfred> so it may be incompatibility. I'll see if Jason Smith of CouchOne has any tips for us
<statik> you can test that the js interpreter is functional by running LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/xulrunner-2.0b7 /usr/bin/couchjs -
<statik> and then feeding js into it
<statik> when i run strace i definitely see couchjs being spawned and exiting over and over continously
<thisfred> statik: ah yes, one of the tests I did was just running couchjs, which failed, but of course I didn't pass in the library path
<thisfred> statik: ah. That hangs too :(
<statik> so thats something, and points at the ubuntu patch that was just added to make things build with xulrunner2
<statik> thisfred: and looking here, i'm guessing that couchone hasn't updated to libmozjs 2.0 edition
<statik> https://github.com/couchone/build-couchdb/tree/master/dependencies/js_src/
<thisfred> statik: I have to CTRL-D out of it twice, and it says: Unable to destroy invalid CouchHTTP instance
<thisfred> yeah, when I asked on #couchdb if anyone had, they pointed me at Chris' branch :(
<statik> thisfred: debian/patches/mozjs2.0.patch is non-trivial and worth looking
<statik> ls
<thisfred> yeah, I have, but it's beyond me I'm afraid
<statik> so you need a javascript hacker to fix the port of couchjs to this version of spidermonkey
<statik> thisfred: wait, when you say it hangs
<statik> it's supposed to run the line of javascript and wait for another one, in an infinite loop
<thisfred> statik: yeah, so on my maverick machine, I write a few lines of js and CTRL-D and it exits cleanly
<thisfred> on natty, It hangs when I CTRL-D, and then when I do it again, it says:
<thisfred> Unable to destroy invalid CouchHTTP instance
<thisfred> On second thought it does seem to execute the js though, or at least I get errors when I exit for lines that had incorrect syntax.
<statik> we might have a delightful mishmash of problems
<thisfred> those are the best
<thisfred> It's a mashup!
<Chipaca> verterok: could we have somehting like hal/lalita in #desktopcouch?
<Chipaca> verterok: puh leeze?
<thisfred> hal/lalita, let's call our bot halito! (short for halitosis)
<thisfred> or little hal :)
<nessita> ok I'm off to lunch
<nUboon2Age> jblount: i'm confused.  is it bad for me to have fwd your note on Windows beta to Ubuntu-california e-mail list?  i thought it was a public beta.  did i get that wrong?  many apologies if so.
<nUboon2Age> joshuahoover: ^^^
<nUboon2Age> sorry jblount i got the wrong nick first time.
<joshuahoover> nUboon2Age: no, no problem at all...we're going to open it up completely on tuesday anyway...we figured people would start sharing the link sooner anyway :)
<joshuahoover> nUboon2Age: we wanted the initial testing to be somewhat limited and it's been just that...we're ready for everyone now  (or at least we think we are!)
<nUboon2Age> ty joshuahoover, i hope to start messing with it this weekend.  ty so much for getting this done!!!
<joshuahoover> nUboon2Age: hope you like it...mandel and others are the ones to thank...he's working endlessly to make it substantially better as we type :)
<nUboon2Age> yes, mandel rocks joshuahoover
<joshuahoover> :)
<thisfred> nessita: do we know that ubuntuone-preferences is broken in the nightlies?
<nessita> thisfred: I don't know
<nessita> thisfred: is it because of the desktopcouch failure?
<thisfred> nope
<thisfred> nessita:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539485/
<thisfred> maybe I'm missing a dependency
<thisfred> but that means the upgrade path is busted
<thisfred> this is maveric btw
<thisfred> +k
<nessita> let's see
<nessita> thisfred: hum, this is syncdaemon code
<thisfred> nessita:  shall I ask on u1-internal then?
<nessita> thisfred: can you please file a bug in u1client?
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, I'll handle this
<thisfred> will do
<nessita> wtf? E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-client-gnome_1.5.0+r753~maverick1_amd64.deb: 404  Not Found
<thisfred> ah perhaps that's the problem, I'm on 64 as well
<nessita> I'm updating source.list and checking
<lalejand> Hi, is there something I can do about that ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/682510
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 682510 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "CouchDB adressbook in evo doesn't work (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<lalejand> I would like to correctly sync my contacts on my ipod, but I can't
<nessita> thisfred: any advice for lalejand?
<nessita> thisfred: updating sources brought me the package
<thisfred> lalejand: that looks like a bug in desktopcouch. I'll have a look
<thisfred> nessita: it doesn't here. maybe lag
<lalejand> thisfred : ok
<thisfred> nessita: I filed bug 684869
<nessita> thisfred: yeah, but I'm getting the same failure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/539490/
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 684869 in ubuntuone-client "ImportError: No module named platform (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684869
<nessita> thisfred: awesome, I'll chase the chicharra guys
<rye> lalejand, what dc are you running ?
<lalejand> rye : dc ?
<rye> lalejand, apt-cache policy desktopcouch - i am looking at the code and see where it fails, just to verify whether my patch will fix your issue
<lalejand> ah
<lalejand> rye : 0.6.9b-0ubuntu1
<thisfred> rye, the error appears to be gone in trunk, so it will be fixed for natty. lalejand are you on lucid or maverick?
<thisfred> maverick I guess from that version
<rye> thisfred, that happens if self.oauth_header is not None here - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/desktopcouch/natty/annotate/head%3A/desktopcouch/replication_services/ubuntuone.py#L76
<thisfred> rye yep
<thisfred> rye in trunk, line 87 has been moved inside the except:
<thisfred> eh the try: clause I mean
<thisfred> so to L83
<rye> thisfred, aha
<lalejand> thisfred : maverick
<thisfred> right
<rye> thisfred, it fails in case ValueError is raised, self.oauth_header is set, but self.str is not set to  couchdb_root
<thisfred> lalejand: so, moving to natty will solve the problem, once we get couchdb fixed on natty (so I DON'T suggest doing that right now)
<rye> lalejand, could you please archive the logs from ~/.cache/desktopcouch/ and attach them to your bug report which i just made private?
<lalejand> rye : how do I archive ?
<lalejand> thisfred : I can't do anything until I get natty ?
<rye> lalejand, Ctrl+H to see hidden files in nautilus, then go to .cache folder, right-click desktopcouch folder and there should be "Archive" menu entry (or Compress), basically we want the logs to be shrinked and in one file :)
<thisfred> lalejand: you can switch to our nightly PPA, which means the new version of all ubuntuone software, but also means less stability
<rye> lalejand, wait before switching to ppa, maybe that's a temporary issue and we can make it shine again
<lalejand> thisfred : I would help debugging like that :)
<thisfred> rye, awesome, let me know if I can help
<lalejand> rye : ah ok
<rye> lalejand, otoh, could you please download the following - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-couchdb-query and run it as "python ubuntuone-couchdb-query contacts" in the terminal ?
<lalejand> rye : I would just have to type python ubuntuone-couchdb-query contacts in the terminal ?
<rye> lalejand, download that file to say, /tmp, then open Terminal, do "cd /tmp", Enter, then "python ubuntuone-couchdb-query contacts", Enter, in the terminal (w/o the quotes)
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/iwTn89Ka
<rye> lalejand, a w e s o m e
<rye> lalejand, well, wait, i'll fix that script once and for all :)
<lalejand> rye : cool !
<rye> lalejand, but basically it errored during reporting an error
<rye> lalejand, there's something wrong with your couchdb tokens
<lalejand> rye : ahm
<lalejand> rye : I added the archive in launchpad
<rye> lalejand, could you please re-download the script and re-run it?
<lalejand> rye : problem with tokens -> maybe it's related to this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/676297
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 676297 in ubuntuone-servers "Can't delete some contacts beginning with "." or "/" (affects: 1) (heat: 32)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rye> lalejand, no, that's a different issue, atm your couchdb is not accessible by your account, but that's fixable, i just want to make sure status is 40x before proceeding
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/HkH8nNWL
<rye> lalejand, i am so awesome, could you please re-download again, this is the final attempt
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/1wFf1P3g
<rye> lalejand, 500 o_O, ok, that's actually quite an interesting turn
<rye> lalejand, ok, doing some changes to the script to provide more info in case of server error
<rye> lalejand, could you please redownload and rerun the script? - it should give OOPS-ID now
<ubot4`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<rye> ubot4`, thanks, but you don't even know how far you are from the truth
<ubot4`> rye: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/iM8XZsDU
<rye> lalejand, ok, doing server log sync to find out the reason of such server error
<lalejand> rye : going to eat, I'll be back in 30 minutes (or less)
<rye> lalejand, ok, long log sync process is long, i will update the bug report once i have something
<phaidros> ah, here you guys are :)
<phaidros> was bothering #ubuntu ;)
<phaidros> I have a problem with banshee + ubuntuone musicstore, the download changed from "queued" to "0 MB downloaded", but downloads don't start. what to do? where to investigate?
<Myrtti> :-)
<phaidros> nobody?
<rye> phaidros, hi
<rye> phaidros, is the file available online at https://one.ubuntu.com/files/ ?
<rye> phaidros, we are still investigating the issues with banshee since the music store is not that full-featured as in rhythmbox at the moment
<phaidros> rye: ok. i check at the website, once I remember my passord .. is it in seahorse locally?
<rye> phaidros, no, gnome-keyring only contains auth token that can be revoked, not the password which is for human only, could you please run u1sdtool --status in Terminal while you recalling your password?
<phaidros> yipp, just found that token.
<phaidros> State: READY connection: Not User With Network description: ready to connect is_connected: False is_error: False is_online: False queues: IDLE
<phaidros> hm, doesnt look to pretty for me, but I don't understand the values, tho :)
<rye> phaidros, could you please do u1sdtool --connet ?
<rye> phaidros, sorry, u1sdtool --connect
 * CardinalFang fears this MP3 that Rhythmbox says is 263 hours, 15 minutes, and 51 seconds long.
<phaidros> rye: --connect returns with no value to the prompt
<rye> phaidros, that's ok, you should start downloading the songs in a while
<phaidros> rye: ok, one of three is changed to "Transferring .."
<phaidros> rye: is that triggered by the --connect?
<phaidros> or was it just a matter of (missing) patience?
<CardinalFang> MPEG ADTS WTF
<phaidros> rye: btw, where are the files stored?
<rye> phaidros, we will release an update to maverick-updates that will fix the connection of ubuntuone file sync service soon, that's why the files were not being transferred
<phaidros> ah!
<CardinalFang> rye, you are a rock star.
<rye> CardinalFang, ?
<CardinalFang> rye, you're amazing.  I'm glad you're here.
<rye> CardinalFang, ah, thanks ^_^ i tried to understand what did i do to MPEG or ADTS or WTF
<CardinalFang> Ah, no.
<CardinalFang> Unless!  Have you been in my carefully-curated music archive?!?!
<phaidros> rye: where are the downloaded files stored locally?
<rye> phaidros, you should see them in "~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One" folder
<phaidros> rye: yepp :) thank u vry much!
<CardinalFang> jblount, please try:  http://sandbox.chad.org/u1m-1.0-3rc4.apk
 * jblount tries
<jblount> CardinalFang: Should I uninstall the previous?
<rye> lalejand, please ping me when you become available
<CardinalFang> jblount, doesn't matter.
<jblount> CardinalFang: Hey, it's bugging me to sign in to u1!
<CardinalFang> Rawk.
<CardinalFang> ...I think.
 * beuno still can't install it and cries
<CardinalFang> beuno, have you considered an iPhone?
 * beuno cries harder
<CardinalFang> beuno, send me a log file.
<CardinalFang> Okay, I have laptop again, but will lose Internet for a while.  If I don't see you, have a nice weekend, all.
<rye> beuno, CardinalFang, http://chickenbucket.lappyfamily.net/4c393982cb744bbca13ad3cb4a911dfb/u1m.png - qr code for the lazy ones (updown seems to be acting up again)
<CardinalFang> thx
 * rye loves quick response codes now
<beuno> CardinalFang, will do
<rye> beuno, CardinalFang, looks nice, and with Ubuntu branding :)
<lalejand> rye : I'm here
<rye> lalejand, hi, could you please re-run the last command - python ubuntuone-couchdb-query contacts ?
<lalejand> rye : I download again the script ?
<rye> lalejand, no, existing one will do
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/7W1BUMvB
<rye> lalejand, great!, now could you please run /usr/lib/desktop-couch/desktopcouch-stop; killall desktopcouch-service; then restart evolution (evolution --force-shutdown; evolution)
<rye> lalejand, your account is fixed
<lalejand> rye : if I go check my couchDB adressbook, it should work ?
<lalejand> rye : bam, other error
<rye> lalejand, ?
<lalejand> rye : a big one :/ http://pastebin.com/LgudCgkb
<lalejand> rye : or maybe it is replicating and I just have to wait ?
<rye> lalejand, could you please go to https://one.ubuntu.com/contacts/ - does it work for you?
<lalejand> rye : yes it works. +2600 contacts :/
<lalejand> once I activated a kind of plugin to add chat contacts into evo, and it made hundreds
<lalejand> 1st mistake
<rye> lalejand, ok, could you please start evolution addressbook ?
<lalejand> and 2d mistake : I synced all this
<lalejand> rye : I'm in it (well I'm in adressbook tab in evo)
<rye> lalejand, are there any contacts there?
<lalejand> rye : in the couchDB adressebook, not a single one
<rye> lalejand, ok, that may mean there is no database locally
<rye> lalejand, could you please open seahorse and see whether you have Desktopcouch entries?
<lalejand> rye : I don't know seahorse, how do I open it ?
<rye> lalejand, either Alt+F2 -> seahorse or System / Preferences / Passwords and Encryption Keys
<lalejand> rye : in password : login I have a line "Desktop Couch user authentification"
<rye> lalejand, okay, could you please do evolution --force-shutdown again then do killall e-addressbook-factory
<lalejand> rye : done
<lalejand> rye : do I launch evo ?
<rye> lalejand, hm, where did you see that big error?
<lalejand> rye : ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<rye> lalejand, ah, ok, so, let's try starting evolution again
<rye> lalejand, and switch to addressbook view, and then attempt to create a contact
<lalejand> rye : before I can create a contact, I have an e-addressbook-factory crash reported by apport
<rye> lalejand, wow, it crashes and does not allow to create any contacts, right?
<lalejand> rye : I can get the window to create a contact, but I don't see it in the addressbook after I created it
<rye> lalejand, ok, that is an interesting thing
<lalejand> rye : tell me if you want me to test something
<rye> lalejand, basically our task now is to make e-addressbook-factory work with couchdb but I am not sure how that fails
<lalejand> rye : !!!! after I switched a few times between personal addressbook and couchDB addressbook, the test contact I created before appears in the couchDB addressbook !!
<lalejand> rye : And now if a create another contact, it works (!?)
<lalejand> rye : but I still have my +2600 contacts on U1 servers
<lalejand> rye : If I try to delete the first test contact I made, it says that deleting failed and gives as useful detail "other error"
<lalejand> rye : argh, I stopped evo and restarted it and now I the couchDB addressbook is empty
<lalejand> rye : I just switched to my personal addressbook and back to couchDb addressbook, and I see the two test contacts (and no crash)
<lalejand> rye : but I still can't delete any of the two test contacts
<lalejand> rye : the same if I try to modify one of the two test contacts --> "other error"
<CardinalFang> jblount, what was the verdict?  You said it asked for creds.  Did it work?
<jblount> CardinalFang: Oh, sorry. Yeah, it walked me through signing in and worked fine.
<CardinalFang> Ah.  Good, good.
<beuno> CardinalFang, I know why it doesn't work for me
<beuno> I have subsonic installed
<beuno> so I would guess you merged in something the clashes with subsonic
<beuno> uninstally subsonic made it work
<beuno> Chipaca, and it looks nice
 * Chipaca looks at beuno
<beuno> I'm thinking we maybe want to move that refresh button to the menu
<beuno> er
<beuno> to many Ch's
<beuno> fine
<beuno> Chipaca, you look nice
<beuno> there
<CardinalFang> beuno, ah.  Huh, that could be -- the new search functionality and it registering some resource name.  Let me check on that.
<beuno> also, "click to search" reads oddly on a phone
<lalejand> rye : nothing I can do ?
<rye> lalejand, are you able to view futon, couchdb admin interface - the link is in ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<lalejand> rye : yes
<rye> lalejand, ok, could you then again killall e-addressbook-factory, shutdown evolution (evolution --force-shutdown), then run e-addressbook-factory directly from /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory and then run evolution
<rye> lalejand, maybe it will print something meaningful
<rickspencer3> hey all
<rickspencer3> is anyone aware of an issue with file syncing not working in Natty?
<rickspencer3> I tried to connect, but the Preferences Dialog just hangs there
<lalejand> rye : http://pastebin.com/7gc6s3vP
<rye> rickspencer3, i am aware that something does not work (i believe couchdb), but full outage.. nessita ^
<rickspencer3> rye, well, I'm just trying to use file syncing
<rye> lalejand, ok, that has something to do with gnome-keyring not being cooperative or something similar
<lalejand> rye : ahm
<rye> rickspencer3, Chipaca said filesync is working in natty, what's u1sdtool --status for you ?
<rye> lalejand, trying to find relevant info
<lalejand> rye : ok thx
<rye> lalejand, i have only one silly suggestion - attempt to relogin so that gnome-keyring daemon dies and a new one is started which should not affect anything but I just hope something becomes different. It is rather strange to see this error
<lalejand> rye : ok so I have to close my session right ?
<rye> lalejand, well, yes, but feel free to do that whenever you want and then update the bug report telling whether couchdb addressbook became accessible again
<rye> lalejand, so that I don't force you to terminate the session right away
<lalejand> rye : ok
<rickspencer3> rye,
<rickspencer3> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<rickspencer3>     connection: With User With Network
<rickspencer3>     description: processing queues
<rickspencer3>     is_connected: True
<rickspencer3>     is_error: False
<rickspencer3>     is_online: True
<rickspencer3>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<lalejand> rye : I get another feedback now. Well, I'm going to unsubscribe from the mobile contact sync service, and wait if things get better in the future.
<rye> rickspencer3, well, it appears that it is working
<rickspencer3> well, none of my files are syncing, and the Preference dialog is hung
<lalejand> rye : one last thing, can you tell me if this feedback looks weird enough to post it in a launchpad bug report ? http://pastebin.com/8DXfr4ue
<rye> lalejand, ok, so right now you are unable to delete the file, right?
<rye> lalejand, i mean contact
<lalejand> rye : right. Unable to delete the contact
<rye> lalejand, i believe we returned back to bug #675796 which I plan to investigate next week since it does not look like it is being investigated now
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 675796 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "can't delete contacts in the couchDB adressbook in evolution (affects: 2) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675796
<lalejand> rye : ok so no need to file a bug in evolution package ?
<rye> lalejand, since that looks like your bugreport i don't think another one is needed. I am sorry for such evolution-couchdb package issue but I am not yet that familiar with the code to provide the solution :(
<lalejand> rye : ok. Will wait :)
#ubuntuone 2010-12-04
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/WhatRegionsCanPurchaseSongs
<pmjdebruijn> any news on that?
<pmjdebruijn> being Dutch... or rather having a dutch IP is driving me mad :)
<pmjdebruijn> can't the Netherlands be added to the german region, the plain dutch 7digital store has more stuff
#ubuntuone 2010-12-05
<karni> widziałeś jaki pogrom na #2600 ? ostatni screen z 3ciego grudnia mam prawie od góry do dołu kick'i za bycie idle -- w tym ja ;P
<dobey> yeah my czech is nowhere near that good :)
#ubuntuone 2011-11-28
<aruncn1> hi
<aruncn1> how can i change ubuntuone folder to different location ?
<rye> morning
<rye> hm, maybe we need to add "honk" message back into the subject?
<fagan> rye: who needs honk when you can just add a highlight to messages that contain ? or for people that say hi since no one says hi unless they are asking a question most people say morning or afternoon :)
 * fagan sweeping generalisations as usual
<fagan> morning btw rye
<rye> fagan, morning, "?" has a lot of false positives too. Especitally when m@ndel and gat0x and nessita discussing things :)
<fagan> rye: true but I suppose you can use a different colour or have some sort of condition on it like if any of the u1 people say ? ignore it but anyone else highlight it
<fagan> At least I think irssi can do that
<rye> fagan, in xchat the highlighting is global, not yet switching to irssi (though after gnome-terminal became fast with nouveau drivers I may re-consider this)
<fagan> rye: I never had any issues with gnome-terminal on the non free drivers that sounds pretty weird
<rye> fagan, my intel atom netbook with intel graphics was faster to draw everything than my laptop with discrete nvidia graphics with proprietary drivers.
<rye> fagan, and don't get me started on the parts of the screen that were simply failing to redraw. Especially annotying in terminals, where you expect things to appear when you do actions :)
<fagan> rye: ah ok I have an atom netbook too but its using the intel graphics
<fagan> works pretty nicely except when im on it I miss my desktop
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone!
<mandel> morning all!
<MarkusH> hey guys, it's me again ^^
<MarkusH> when I try to access this page https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud/#get_apifile_storagev1volumes I get a 404 HTTP Error
<mandel> rye, ^
<mandel> MarkusH, I think rye  can help you with that, he has all the tools to know what is going on
<MarkusH> mandel: thx :)
<mandel> np
<rye> MarkusH, hi, do you mean the /developer/ page is 404ng or the API location?
<MarkusH> the API localion
<MarkusH> *location
<rye> MarkusH, what's the location you are trying to hit?
<MarkusH> AuthRequest(GET, https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/volumes/)
<rye> MarkusH, the API example is using an example path under ~/Ubuntu One/Photos/...
<rye> ah
<rye> MarkusH, let me refresh it
<rye> MarkusH, i mean refresh my knowledge, not the page content :)
<rye> MarkusH, is /api/account working fine for you?
<MarkusH> let me check
<MarkusH> OAuthRequest(GET, https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/account/) doesn't work either
<rye> MarkusH, no, https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account/ ?
<rye> aquarius, ping
<aquarius> rye, pong
<MarkusH> rye: works
<rye> aquarius,  https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud/#get_apifile_storagev1volume lists https://one.ubuntu.com/api/file_storage/v1/volumes/ - should be without trailing slash
<rye> MarkusH, remove the trailing slash from /volumes/ URL
<aquarius> rye, good catch. jamesh, ping
<rye> MarkusH, thank you for notifying us! I haven't used the /volumes/ entry yet in my applications
<jamesh> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> jamesh, can you correct the docs from the above discussion?
<jamesh> aquarius: That is fixed in the sphinx based docs.
<jamesh> so the fix should be ready soon.
<aquarius> jamesh, aha, good man, you've already done it :)
<MarkusH> rye: thanks, it's working now
<aquarius> jamesh, also, I meant to check: the URLs are all still the same in the newer version, yes?
<MarkusH> But I would recommend to unify the trailing slash in the URL
<rye> jamesh, by the way, what is a convention for the trailing slash vs no trailing slash?
<jamesh> aquarius: they aren't at the moment.  I can get some redirects hooked up though.
<aquarius> jamesh, can they be the same? The current URLs were fairly carefully designed so they made it clear where you were and were hackable
<jamesh> rye: most of the Django docs recommend always having a trailing slash (and redirect if it is missing), but that is mainly for the benefit of user facing content and making sure relative links inside the content do the right thing
<jamesh> aquarius: I'll see what I can do.  I guess I didn't keep things as deep because there didn't seem to be much content between the toplevel and the leaf pages.
<MarkusH> jamesh: yes, Django recommends to use a trailing slash always
<rye> jamesh, ATM when you hit the version with trailing slash, full HTML output is sent to the client along with 404
<aquarius> jamesh, yeah, but I'm anticipating content appearing in those pages later
<MarkusH> And that fitts the HTTP standards as well, since every URL that does not directly link to a file should end with a slash
<jamesh> aquarius: fair enough.
<jamesh> rye: probably because there is no view registered with the trailing slash
<MarkusH> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> rye: one of the things Django's CommonMiddleware does is look for requests to URLs without a slash that would 404, and redirect them to versions with the slash (if there is a view registered there)
<rye> jamesh, redirect as in 302?
<jamesh> rye: for a REST API though, you probably just want clients making requests to the right URL, since they are unlikely to handle redirect responses
<rye> jamesh, in case that's PUT request or POST we will need clients to implement redirect with POST...
<rye> *with content
<jamesh> rye: yep.  Search for APPEND_SLASH in lib/django/middleware/common.py
<jamesh> rye: actually, it looks like the code will just fail with a RuntimeError if it is a POST
<rye> jamesh, i will now write oops-generator for RuntimeErrors... so again, there is some new api being in the works at tht moment?
<ubot4> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=generator
<jamesh> rye: I don'
<jamesh> t know.  The RuntimeError there is probably more appropriate in human facing sites, since that error would indicate an error on the part of the site creator
<jamesh> for APIs, this case is similar severity to a 404 error (and a 404 would probably be more useful for someone writing an app.
 * jamesh heads off for a bit
<gatox> hi!
<gatox> mandel, are you free for a review?
<mandel> gatox, yes, but aren't you on holidays?
<mandel> gatox, or is it just Buenos Aires?
<gatox> mandel, tomorrow.... i asked for a swap to do some bank errands tomorrow
<gatox> mandel, also...... drag&drop is working.... i just need to modify something a little to allow recursive copy if the user move a folder
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<mandel> gatox, pass me the review and I'll get it done
<gatox> mandel, also.... i have been reading the api on how to implement the search and the image gallery with thumbnails, etc..... so if you don't mind i will add that in the client
<mandel> gatox, sure, I have no problems what so ever :)
<gatox> mandel, great!
<gatox> mandel, reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-validated-account  -    https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/explore-button   -   https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account
<mandel> gatox, any experience with squid?
<gatox> mandel, none
<mandel> gatox, que pena :(
<gatox> mandel, are you stuck with something?
<mandel> gatox,  a little, I don't know well how to set up the acls of squid to just require proxy auth for a single port
<mandel> I managed to get squid working as I wanted, hurray \o/
<gatox> mandel, congrats!!!!!!!
<mandel> gatox, I hate config files :)
<gatox> me too
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to lunch and will do your reviews once I'm back :)
<gatox> mandel, ok, great!
<gatox> provecho
<mandel> gatox, FYI I have your laptop, took it out of the huge box it came, we need to talk about how to transport it
<gatox> mandel, too big?
<gatox> the laptop or the box is big?? if only the box..... drop the box
<mandel> gatox, I'm droping the box, that is for sure, is huge!
<mandel> lets talk later :)
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> jeje ok
 * mandel back
<mandel> gatox, dobey ping
<gatox> mandel, pong
<dobey> mandel: ?
<mandel> gatox, dobey shall we skip the standup today, or do you want to do it? Is just the 3 of us
<gatox> i know dobey answer
<gatox> jejeje
<dobey> where's ralsina?
<gatox> dobey, in argentina everyone is on holiday
<dobey> ah, right
<dobey> gatox: so why are you here? :)
<gatox> dobey, i swap for tomorrow
<gatox> :P
<dobey> heh
<mandel> so as the both of you want, I have no preference :)
<gatox> let's do it
<gatox> it's just a second
<dobey> boo, no :)
<gatox> dobey, jejee i know you will say that
<mandel> I agree with dobey  ;)
<gatox> mandel, jejee so why you ask?? jejee
<mandel> I just don't have the balls to be the first one saying it hehe
<dobey> 2/3 majority wins!
<gatox> ok then
<mandel> democrazy is great!
<gatox> jejjje
<dobey> ah blah; i need to do expenses too
<gatox> mandel, http://ubuntuone.com/3DjEC5pEl9T3lTSyOHIWFW
<gatox> :P
<gatox> another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620
<mandel> gatox, ok, doing all of them now...
<mandel> gatox, in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055 I think you should add a test asserting that when the erro is a diff one we call the general error dialog
 * gatox looking....
<mandel> gatox, I would also add UserNotValidated as a constant, so that you use the same one in the tests
<gatox> mandel, true..... ok, doing that
<karni> Anyone here with /mnt/sdcard/external_sd or /mnt/sdcard-ext on their Android device?
<karni> Androids o/ ↑
<gatox> mandel,
<gatox> ok..... lunch..... brb
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me know when I can re-review
<gatox> mandel, about that
<gatox> mandel, is there any place in particular where the "UserNotValidated" string should be placed?? because all that kind of error message are using the strings all over the code
<gatox> i mean.... all the dicts generated with error type... use just a string
<gatox> so, it should be all refactored
<joshuahoover> rye: any news on testing bug #874501 so we can get the sru in for oneiric?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 874501 in gnome-keyring (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 2 other projects) "couldn't prepare to write out keyring (affects: 8) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874501
<mandel> gatox, yeah, I suppose thatw would be the best approach, I mean, is cleaner to use constants that use them everywhere, which is error prone, right?
<mandel> joshuahoover, ping
<joshuahoover> mandel: pong
<gatox> mandel, yes, i agree.... but we should do that for every string in error type.. not just UserNotValidated case........
<gatox> so.... it's going to take a while :P
<mandel> joshuahoover, during the weekend one of our users could not get ubuntuone to work on a x64 machine, and I think that is something fairly common, do we have any reports about that?
<mandel> gatox, and other way to do it is to answer me in the bug that is a big change and that you have created a bug about that ;)
<mandel> then we can fix the issue in a branch just for that :)
<gatox> mandel, ahhhh ok..... that wwould be better...... doing that
<joshuahoover> mandel: not that i'm aware of
 * gatox lunch
<mandel> joshuahoover, hm.. I have a x64 machine and will try during the bug fixing days and will let you know.. but we might need to make a x64 pacakge and an x32 if we cannot get it to work well :(
<joshuahoover> mandel: ok, let me know what you find
<mandel> joshuahoover, sure, if you get any persom complaining about the installation in a machine, pelase do ask about the arch if you have the opportunity
<joshuahoover> mandel: will do
<mandel> thx
<rye> joshuahoover, i think that while we can't reproduce this (i have asked lots of people around) we may drop the other patch for now. I don't know whether any people are dependent on getting old entries from keyring but so far I haven't seen problems with that - apps usually drop and create new entry instead (probably due to this bug)
<joshuahoover> rye: can you get with kenvandine on it so we can figure out a way to get the sru released? :)
<dobey> rye: i think you are concentrating on the wrong thing
<rye> dobey, more info, please?
<dobey> rye: your proposal isn't blocked on being reproducible afaict?
<rye> dobey, the random generator fix is what we need
<rye> dobey, the other patch which was proposed is not relevant for now, do you mean that?
<dobey> rye: the problem is that ken proposed a newer version that has other changes as well
<dobey> rye: i mean the random generator issue on its own is an obvious fix and i don't think it has any contention
<rye> dobey, true, i have already understood my mistake about that
<dobey> rye: devising a testcase around a random number generator is going to be hard, regardless :)
<rye> joshuahoover, in #ubuntu-devel, stalking ken
<dobey> i think spamaps is who you really need to bug
<joshuahoover> rye: thanks
<rye> dobey, random generator is random
<dobey> yes it is
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<rye> dobey, thanks!
 * jdobrien wonders how many people are experiencing slow syncdaemon
<zacktu> Before I installed ubuntu 11.10 I backed up my home directory.  After finishing the installation I copied home directory files onto the computer and made changes to some of them during setup.  Ubuntu One isn't syncing directories that it used to sync.  Moreover, it appears to want to "restore" my files as they were before the installation rather than syncing files by date.  What to do?
<gatox> mandel, you can re-review my branch..... i've created another issue for the string refactoring.... and about testing when the error is another one instead UserNotValidated...... that was being tested in the other tests that exist previous this branch
<mandel> gatox, ok
<dobey> rye, duanedesign: ^^ can you help zacktu please?
<duanedesign> hello zacktu
<duanedesign> zacktu: if you have to reinstall Ubuntu and you are using Ubuntu One you want to make sure on the new installation you do not copy over .local/share/ubuntuone/ from a backup of the old install
<duanedesign> after a fresh install when you add your computer to your account it will treat it as a new device to your account and sync the files from your cloud space to your computer
<dobey> mandel: haha; but that tinyurl link is broken :(
<mandel> dobey, is it.. lame :(
<mandel> dobey, the stupid songs are driving me crazy  :P
<dobey> haha
<dobey> it's the robot bar fight
<dobey> man, what's with these early deliveries from amazon lately
<dobey> also, this "use 2xAA batteries" bs needs to stop. give me Li-Ion and a micro-usb port.
<zacktu> duanedesign: the only files that i copied from a backup were my own files -- the file ~/.local/share/ubuntuone should have been generated at startup   --
<zacktu> duanedesign: but I have made some changes to my own files, so I don't want to have ubuntuone write over them --- it appears i've made a strategic mistake
<dobey> zacktu: did you only back up/restore specific files/folders in your $HOME, rather than all of $HOME?
<dobey> meh, alpha1 is thursday
<gatox> mandel, dobey well..... EOD for me...... see you guys on wednesday!
<dobey> cheers gatox
<dobey> later all
<nhaines> dobey: \o_
#ubuntuone 2011-11-29
<thisfred> anyone know where the new developer tasks page on the canonical wiki lives?
<thisfred> I had to reinstall
<thisfred> everything
<thisfred> and now the internal chat won't work
<thisfred> dobey: thx
<thisfred> dobey: the one I meant was for the PPA, but I found the PPA itself. The page seems to be gone though
<rye> morning
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Gelukkig Dinsdag! :)
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<mandel> ok, my internet is crap :(
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<alecu> mandel, hello to you, sir!
<mandel> alecu, I've got good news about the proxy settings, I'm done with the TestCase for both auth and nonauth, I just need to update u1trial to use --integration
<mandel> but for that I want to provide a test loader rather than using the default one and removing the integration tests
<alecu> mandel, oh, like a new test loader for trial?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I think is a more elegant solution
<alecu> sounds... hard.
<mandel> alecu, I'm looking at the unittest implementation, if it is too hard I'll simply purge out the integration tests from the tests collection
<mandel> alecu, I need to go for lunch, if you see ralsina, tell him gatox is on a swap that he needs to approave ;)
<alecu> mandel, cool
<alecu> and yes... it's a lovely day for some AC/DC
<alecu> thunderstruck!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> mandel: simple solution is to do the same thing we do for qt vs gtk i guess
 * Chipaca looks around for a spare ralsina
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> good late morning!
<dobey> oh look, a ralsina
<ralsina> hi dobey
<dobey> hola
<ralsina> why did everyone load a kajillion admin requests on my day off? ;-)
<dobey> i figured i would put in the rest of my time off for the year, before the year ends :)
<jdobrien> dobey: indeed.
 * dobey pbuilds a rhythmbox from trunk package
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is also a good idea, simply pass those to be ignored
<mandel> ralsina, same here, I added all my holidays 'til the end :P
<mandel> ralsina, by the way, gatox needs a +1 for his swap day
<ralsina> mandel: done
<ralsina> mandel: same for all of your requests and dobey's
<dobey> mandel: do those tests require squid?
<mandel> dobey, yes, those are the ones.. I want to see if the test loader is the one that checks for a flag to decide if they are instantiated or no
<mandel> not*
<dobey> mandel: :(
<dobey> mandel: yes, the test loader pokes the test case hierarchy to see what service runners are needed
<dobey> no standup today too? yay!
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I'm looking how the loader in done in python unittest to implement something nice for our use
<dobey> mandel: we already implement a loader in u1trial
<dobey> mandel: and i still don't think this sort of stuff belongs in u1trial
<mandel> well, we do this:  unittest.defaultTestLoader.loadTestsFromModule(module)
<mandel> which is not really a loader, we poke stuff, look if we reqire services and then call the default loader
<mandel> me
<mandel> we do have stand up? or not?
<dobey> mandel: i think you're conflating loader, with the thing that discovers which tests to load; and you are wanting to do the latter
<mandel> dobey, yes, I want to do the later, but the loader is the one that discovers the tests. I wanted to be able to tell the loader not to add a test to its test collection if it was an integration tests
<mandel> I think is more elegant than loading ALL tests and then discard those that are integration tests in the runne
<mandel> r
<dobey> mandel: no; the thing that discovers the tests is the code in u1trial
<dobey> mandel: the only sanely feasible way to do this, is to put integration tests under a different location in a different set of files
<mandel> dobey, we have _load_tests , _load_tests: Load unit tests from a Python module with the given 'relpath' and _collect_tests: Return the set of unittests. which means that I have all the knowledge of which tests are to be ran, right?
<dobey> mandel: there is one block of code that walks the filesystem tree for the passed-in path argument; there is another that walks over the list of test_foo.py files that function returns, and loads them into the test suite
<dobey> i presume _colelct_tests is the one that walks the fs tree, and thus the thing you want to write a different implementation of
<mandel> dobey, yeah, I was looking at that part, I believe I have an idea of how to do it 'cleanly'
<dobey> mandel: well, i don't think u1trial should have some special case for this
<mandel> dobey, ideally it would be nice for it to be able to differenciate between integration tests and not integration tests.. should not be terribly hard, le me do some work and we cna take a look at the code
<dobey> mandel: u1trial has no concept of what an integration test is; so an --integration flag doesn't make sense really
<dobey> mandel: i can't even get developers to make that distinction
<mandel> dobey, yeah, that is true, making the distintion between integration and unittests is hard..
<dobey> mandel: and trying to do that programmatically will be wrong, if developers can't even make the distinction :)
<mandel> dobey, oh, but let me try!
<dobey> mandel: it's an exercise in futility
<dobey> mandel: the only way you're going to make a distinction is by having the tests be in completely separate paths on disk; and then you can just do u1trial tests/ vs u1trial integrationtests/
<mandel> dobey, that is what she said :P
<mandel> dobey, for the previous sentence, ofcourse hehe
<mandel> dobey, but yeah, in the worst case scenario, using diff paths is a simple way to do it
<ralsina> note: alecu is without power, he'll show up eventually
<dobey> heh
<dobey> "foo is without power. * foo has quit"
<dobey> [dobey@lunatari:banshee]: apt-cache search monkey brain
<dobey> ttf-aenigma - 465 free TrueType fonts by Brian Kent
<dobey> not helpful.
<dobey> might help if i search for the right thing though
<j0nr> rye: any progress on the music id3 problem?
<mandel> dobey, do you know it there are lipsoup bindings for pyhton that do not use gi, I'd like to add some tests to see that my proxy works as expected :)
<mandel> dobey, once that tests is done I'll show you how I got the --integration thing working
<dobey> mandel: no, there aren't
<mandel> dobey, que mierda!
<mandel> dobey, 'cause ulr just works with noauth proxies :(
<dobey> ulr?
<mandel> dobey, ups, sorry typing fail, urllib.. but urllib2 does, right?
<dobey> mandel: i don't think either one implicitly handles proxies
<dobey> hrmm, what to get for lunch
<dobey> bbiab, lunch
<mandel> ralsina_, ping
<ralsina_> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina_, I have the squid tests finished, but there is part of the code that is ugly... atm I'm doing a sleep to ensure that squid has enough  time to load the config and start, do you know of any command that can return if squid started?
<mandel> ralsina_, specially on a port
<ralsina_> mandel: let me check
<mandel> ralsina_, 'cause with that, I'm done :)
<ralsina_> mandel: usually squid will start in less than a second
<mandel> ralsina_, yeah, but I dont want to be foing a time.sleep(1) is very very ugly
<ralsina_> mandel: you can use -d 3
<ralsina_> mandel: and grep the output for somethig
<ralsina_> mandel: but it's much more complicated than sleep(1) ;-)
<ralsina_> mandel: Or, you can loop connecting to the port, and then it's running
<mandel> ralsina_, what about this: squid -k check -f squid.conf
<mandel> ??
<ralsina_> mandel: well....
<ralsina_> mandel: you would still have to sleep and loop
<mandel> ralsina_, yeah, which is ugly.. bu nicer than a grep :)
<ralsina_> are you doing squid -z?
<mandel> ralsina_, no, what is that?
<ralsina_> mandel: -z builds the whole folder structure for the cache
<ralsina_> mandel: should be run at least once
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, that is ran before we start squid
<ralsina_> mandel: OTOH, it may be a good idea to run it every time, to make tests independent
<mandel> ralsina_, is done every testcase, not test since it would be too much
<ralsina_> ok
<ralsina_> is the order of tests randomized?
 * ralsina_ is nitpicky sometimes
<ralsina_> but in this case it's overkill
<ralsina_> anyway, yes, you can use -k check
<ralsina_> in fact, if you are just changing configs from test to test, you could do -k reconfigure
<ralsina_> the only bad parts with going that way is a possibility of negative DNS caches or similar stuff
<mandel> ralsina_, good point.. I guess I can get that done for version 2 :)
<mandel> ralsina_, we need something asap so that alecu can start writing integration tests at least on windows
<ralsina_> mandel: of course
<mandel> ralsina_, dobey so I'm thinking about this: lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase
<mandel> ralsina_, dobey that branch has two things, a SquidTestCase, and a --integration-tests flag. if you do a ./run-tests all tests should pass but if you do u1trial -c ubuntuone --integration-tests you will see one fail, since the integration tests fails always
<mandel> ralsina_, dobey you can also find a testcase that uses the squid nontauth proxy under ubuntuone/devtools/testcases/tests/test_squid_testcase.py, but for that to not be skipped you need to have in the system squid and htpasswd since I'm using a very basic auth for the auth proxy
<mandel> dobey, I added you as a reviewer for th branch with alecu since you are the two ones I want to hear about :)
<mandel> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<Chipaca> mandel: <dobey> i guess i should get some lunch
<ralsina_> mandel: I see nothing obviously wrong with the branches' squid config, if that makes you happy
<mandel> Chipaca, I know, but I hope he reads it when he is back :)
<mandel> ralsina_, have you tried running the tests?
<ralsina_> mandel: nope
<mandel> ralsina_, and it has merge issues :(
<mandel> ralsina_, mierda!
<ralsina_> mandel: it happens
<mandel> ralsina_, I'll fix does and EOD
<ralsina_> mandel: ack
<dobey> hi
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> scary
<dobey> oh hi firefox; why are you eating 600M of RES?!
<Chipaca> dobey: because it can :)
<ralsina_> dobey: CAN I HAZ MEMRY?
<dobey> swap swap swap
<dobey> 2G of ram and still have to swap :(
<mandel> dobey, you should use windows vista.. then you will stop complaining ;)
<mandel> dobey, ralsina_ ok, EOD for me, I pushed the devtool branch one rev to fix the conflicts issues, feel free to complain about everything ;)
<mandel> see you all tom!
 * mandel gets ready for rugby
<dobey> mandel: i think i'll upgrade to Slackware 95
<mandel> dobey, or mint you to piss off people hehehe
<dobey> i'll just buy a mac and put the dock on the left
<dobey> or just leave it as it is, and say it's elementaryOS
<mandel> dobey, use the mac in a diff orientation, works the same way :)
<mandel> ok, now I'm really leaving, laters!
<dobey> heh
<ralsina_> dobey: how do you feel about some lucid-bug-verifying? ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/897799
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 897799 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus crashes all the time I try to publish a file (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dobey> lucid? bah
<dobey> vds: upgrade! :)
<vds> dobey, apt-get update or dist-upgrade ? :)
<dobey> vds: to ubuntu 11.10 :)
<dobey> vds: also, "apport-collect 897799 -p ubuntuone-client" please
<vds> dobey, apport on it's way
<dobey> hmm, though that apport info might not be useful
<dobey> vds: is there a nautilus crash file in /var/crash/ ?
<vds> dobey, nope
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> need a backtrace
<vds> dobey, I keep getting LP errors
<dobey> vds: yeah i think lp is being a bit buggered at the moment :(
<dobey> bah, lp recipe builder is broken :(
<vds> dobey, apport explodes...
<vds> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/753939/
<dobey> huh; lovely. it seems you don't have firefox, but something is configured to use firefox as your default browser?
<dobey> come on twisted test suite; finish already
<dobey> later all
<ulidtko> hey all
<ulidtko> i have a reproducible upload failure
<ulidtko> what should i do?
<karni> duanedesign: ↑ perhaps you could help my friend?
<duanedesign> hello ulidtko
<ulidtko> duanedesign: hi
<duanedesign> ulidtko: what seems to be happening?
<ulidtko> i placed a folder of mp3 files into my u1 folder
<ulidtko> then i watch u1sdtool --status and u1sdtool --current-transfers
<ulidtko> it starts uploading the files, progresses till some point, and then just stops
<ulidtko> tried 4 times already (restarting via u1sdtool -q && --start), every time the same scenario
<duanedesign> ok. Would you mind sending me your logs so I can look into what might be going on?
<karni> duanedesign: thanks, /me coocks dinner
<karni> *cooks
<ulidtko> where do i get the logs?
<duanedesign> thank you karni
<karni> duanedesign: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<duanedesign> ulidtko: http://pastebin.com/c5vKjRQ5
<duanedesign> ulidtko:  i will PM you my email
<ulidtko> tar.gz is ready
<ulidtko> sent
 * duanedesign loking
<duanedesign> looking*
<duanedesign> ulidtko: you are being affected by bug #872924
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872924 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 5 other projects) "Resuming a failed upload crashes with ValueError: I/O operation on closed file (affects: 27) (dups: 3) (heat: 153)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872924
<duanedesign> it has been fixed you should be seeing that fix in your updates soon
<ulidtko> good!
<ulidtko> will the updates arrive via ubuntu's update manager?
<ulidtko> i.e. don't I have to wait till next resease?
<duanedesign> ulidtko: no no
<duanedesign> This fix will be backported
<duanedesign> ulidtko: can you open the software center and select Software Sources
<ulidtko> very nice
<ulidtko> do you want me to enable oneiric-proposed?
<duanedesign> :)
<ulidtko> i think i understand already :)
<duanedesign> ok great
<ulidtko> and... is there some kind of a workaround?
<duanedesign> be sure to restart the syncdaemon after you get the fix. You can do that with a disconnect/connect in the Control Panel or u1sdtool -q; u1sdtool -c   in Terminal
<duanedesign> ulidtko: let me see
#ubuntuone 2011-11-30
<duanedesign> ulidtko: looks like the only workaround is to quit the syncdaemon - u1sdtool -q . Delete old metadata - rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/  start syncdaemon - u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> ulidtko: shouldnt have any issues but i would recommend a back up if you are going to do that
<ulidtko> ok, good idea
<duanedesign> hi am going to step out to eat dinner. Email or leave me a message in here if you need anything at all.
<dobey> duanedesign: you don't need to delete the metadata afaik
<dobey> that wouldn't be a fix if you did
<kamidi> hello. i'd be very grateful if someone could tell me why most mp3s in cloud are recognized as "unknown artist/unknown album" by Ubuntu One Music Streaming app (android)
<kamidi> i've searched web like crazy but haven't found answer... i don't want to cancel my subscription but android app for streaming music is basically useless for me atm
<karni> kamidi: Hello. We are aware of the issue, I apologize. This most probably is due to our media scanners on the server not resolving metadata properly, we are looking into it.
<kamidi> ok, thank you karni.
<karni> kamidi: In few hours our support guys should be around, they may know more.
<kamidi> i'm glad that it's something that is being fixed. this has been very frustrating... tried to convert files to mp3s oggs and so on. do you have any idea why some of the files are scanned properly but others are not?
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> kamidi: No idea. We have users report they are still getting "unknowns" for some tracks, and only subset of them, our support team has already been looking into such files (which look correct). I hope we fix this soon, as it is frustrating for paying users (which makes us all sad pandas).
<karni> mandel: morning o/
<mandel> karni, hello :)
<lisettte> rtgrant, patricia, can you guys still make the call at 10?
<JamesTait> Hello, hello! :)
<mandel> ralsina, ping?
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> mandel: if it's about the rooms, I am trying to see what happened :-)
<mandel> ralsina, no idea about what happened with the rooms, what occurred?
<mandel> ralsina, I wanted a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<mandel> ralsina, you just have to run the tests on windows and see them go green :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, but I have to do the school run. I'll get it started
<mandel> ralsina, sure, is jsut that I have lots of branches blocked and I don't want to start with new bugs until they are done
<ralsina> mandel: ack, branching/merging right now
<mandel> ralsina, superb, thx!
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, hola!
<ralsina> mandel: I think this is because I need to update devtools, right? https://pastebin.canonical.com/56535/
 * mandel looks
<mandel> ralsina, is that from the ubuntuone-dev-tools branch?
<mandel> ralsina, did you use ./run-tests.bat?
<mandel> ralsina, sorry, I mean, is the sso one, right?
<mandel> then you have to update devtools
<ralsina> yes, ok, updating
<mandel> gatox, can I have a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-817582/+merge/83925
<gatox> mandel, on it
<mandel> gatox, should be very simple, I just added the errno to fix the bug and a test :P
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hi gatox, how are things going?
<mandel> nessita, morning! how was the holidays!
<mandel> ???
<gatox> nessita, fine! you??
<nessita> mandel: awesome :-)
<nessita> gatox: all good, ready to read thousands of emails!
<mandel> nessita, cool, I hope you have energy for reviews hehe :)
<gatox> nessita, jejeje
<nessita> mandel: I have, yes :-)
<mandel> nessita, sweet! let me know when you are done with the email and we can start trying landing all those control panel branches I have :)
<nessita> mandel: let's do this: give me the 3 most important branches for review and I'll do them while reading email
<mandel> nessita, sure, let me check
<mandel> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-functions/+merge/80237 https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995
<mandel> nessita, they are the oldest ones and I want to land them asap before they get conflicts
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<mandel> nessita, also, just because I know you will like to see it https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267 fixes the sso tests that broke on windows with the new u1devtools
<nessita> mandel: nice!
<gatox> mandel, there is a lint issue in u1-client
<gatox> ./tests/platform/windows/test_os_helper.py:
<gatox>     285:  undefined name 'WindowsError'
<mandel> gatox, oh, due to running lint on linux
<mandel> gatox, I'll add the disable comment, sorry
<gatox> np
<jdobrien> mandel: do you develop for windows in a VM?
<mandel> hm.. nessita how you disable an error with pyflakes?
<mandel> jdobrien, yes
<nessita> mandel: afaik, you can't
<nessita> mandel: you need to "fix" it
<jdobrien> mandel: what do you prefer to run your vm with?
<mandel> jdobrien, at the moment I'm using kvm on a main board that supports it, it does not have any fancy things like copy pasteing between os etc.. but I trade that for performance
<mandel> jdobrien, virtual box is the option choosen by nessita  and alecu AFAIK
<mandel> nessita, weird.. because we already used WindowsError in the code and now we get the issue...
<nessita> mandel: I would guess we're missing something...
<nessita> mandel: what branch?
<mandel> nessita, MP with the diff: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-817582/+merge/83925
<gatox> mandel, let me know when you update your branch
<mandel> gatox, sure.. although to be hones, I don't know why we did not get the error before..
<mandel> gatox, if you look at the diff we already used the windows error
<gatox> weird
<nessita> mandel: sa far as I can see, WindowsErrors is not imported :-/
<nessita> as*
<mandel> nessita, is not because is part of the stdlib, is like OSError
<nessita> mandel: well, but on linux is not defined, so you get the lint issue
<mandel> nessita, what I can do is to just use an OSError: http://docs.python.org/library/exceptions.html#exception-hierarchy
<mandel> nessita, is less precise, but if it solves the issue..
<nessita> mandel: well, it makes sense as well, I'd say
<mandel> nessita, ok, lets go with OSError and I'll add a comment about the reason :)
<mandel> nessita, gatox, oh!!! I found something very interesting, look at line 64 of ubuntuone/platform/windows/os_helper.py
<gatox> mandel, nessita i found that this branch needs reviews :P (when you have the time): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620
 * gatox looking...
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> nessita, gatox and I are running O and tarmac is on N, there might be a diff in the pyflakes version
<mandel> gatox, on it
<gatox> cuack!
<nessita> mandel: we can't run tarmac on O, since twisted and trial does not work with gi
<mandel> nessita, ok, so I guess we can let it as it is, right?
 * mandel launches N vm to test
<nessita> mandel: with the lint issue? no we can't
<nessita> mandel: tests has to pass clean in all platform, up to lucid
<mandel> nessita, all pass then on pre-O releases.. the issue is with O, I guess I can fix all the use of the WindowsError and use OSError, but we are loosing meaning in or exceptions :(
<gatox> mandel, also, if you have a moment (really trivial) review (i thought that this branch has landed): https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/not-validated-account/+merge/83054
<nessita> mandel: or you can do the trick about defining WIndowsError to a dummy value within a try exceot clause (you already have done this, I recall)
<mandel> nessita, true, I'll add that to the test file and we will be done with it! :)
<gatox> mandel, if you are going to test it IRL, you will need the sso branch that you already approved
<mandel> gatox, ok
<ralsina> good morning again!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!! how are you?
<ralsina> gatox: hi, I'm ok!
<nessita> hello ralsina!
<ralsina> hi nessita: had a nice vacation?
<nessita> ralsina: one of the bests :-) I realized I needed the rest more than I thought
<ralsina> nessita: cool :-)
<ralsina> cool that you had a nice vacation, not that you were exhausted ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: heh
<mandel> gatox, I just updated the branch to fix the pyflakes issue
<gatox> mandel, reviewing....
<mandel> gatox, thx
<gatox> mandel, +1 to your branch
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<duanedesign> clear
<ralsina> mandel: still can't run your branch with latest devtools, it is not able to import the reactor
<nessita> ralsina: did you install the reactor using the .deb I sent?
<ralsina> nessita: on windows
<ralsina> nessita: reactor installed using setup.py as you said
<nessita> ah... does import qt4reactor work in a python terminal?
<nessita> ralsina: perhpas you did not remove the old reactor?
<ralsina> yes it works
<ralsina> nessita: deleting all of them and installing again
<mandel> ralsina, please look at how the setup.py of ubuntuone-dev-tools installed the code
<ralsina> mandel: I have no idea what that means ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, that setup.py does not work correctly on widows, double check that there is no ubuntuone-dev-tools in C:\Python27\Lib\site-pacakges
<ralsina> mandel: oooooook
<mandel> ralsina, if there is, look inside and move the code to the correct place.. I have to look at what is going on with auto in distutils extra
<ralsina> mandel: I have a ubuntuone-dev-tools there. Fixing it
<mandel> ralsina, I though so.. I need to fix dist utils extra on windows :(
<ralsina> argh
<ralsina> __import__('ubuntuone.devtools.reactors.qt4',None, None,['']) works
<ralsina> but when run-tests.bat calls u1trial, that line fails :-(
<nessita> mandel: can you please have alecu finishing the review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 before I tackle that?
<mandel> nessita, certainly
<nessita> mandel: anyways, since I started it, I added 2 simple fixes request that I saw while quickly browsing the diff
<mandel> nessita, ok, no proble, will be fixing them after lunch
<nessita> nice!
 * mandel lunch
<rye> j0nr, re: songs rescan - yes, we are still working. I have reproduced this on my data which is not reproducible in development environment, I am very sorry for such long investigation
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995 has a couple of lint issues
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> hi dobey! how is it going?
<dobey> eh ok
<dobey> "with great power comes great awesome" or something i guess
<gatox> oh crap.... i can't runn tests on windows.....
<gatox> mandel, did you figure it out what it's going on with dev-tools?
<gatox> or i should start trying to fix my machine?
 * mandel back
<mandel> nessita, looking
<mandel> gatox, ralsina had a similar issue, ralsina did you fix it?
<dobey> hrmm
<gatox> i'm algo having issues with the qtreactor..... nessita is there any new .deb or with the one you sent should work?
<nessita> gatox: what issue?
<gatox> cannot import
<gatox> let me show you the trace
<ralsina> mandel: not yet
<gatox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/754954/
<gatox> nessita,   ^^
<nessita> gatox: that's an old devtools? did you updated and reinstalled?
<gatox> yes....... i will try again
<dobey> nessita: did the installation of qtreactor get updated on windows also?
<nessita> dobey: not sure what you mean... at what code level/project?
<dobey> nessita: packaging i guess. i am not sure how we were using it on windows before, but changing all the imports means it would need to be located somewhere else there also, no?
<nessita> dobey: in windows we just need to ./setup.py install it
<dobey> although i guess that was changed
<dobey> nessita: right, but it didn't have a setup.py before :)
<nessita> dobey: it does now! :-)
<dobey> right, ok
<mandel> me
<gatox> nessita, yep..... dev-tools wasn't up to date
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> dobey: say me please?
<dobey> meh
<nessita> mandel: go!
<mandel> DONE: Fixes for bug 817582, bug 881186. Updated branches lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests, lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase and lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together
<mandel> TODO: Ensure that lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together, lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call and lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/proxy-testcase get reviewed and landed.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, welcome back, and go!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817582 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: _set_file_attributes should raise a more specific error when the path does not exist (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817582
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881186 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: SyncDaemonTool is not robust (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881186
<nessita> DONE: vacations!!!
<nessita> TODO: catch up, 1-1 with ralsina
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> writing notes, will be done in 1'
<ralsina> DONE: build for QA, finished release (took two weeks!), calls calls calls, art! (http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralsina/6430541415/in/photostream), misc administrivia, canonicaladmin
<ralsina> TODO: more of the same, ensure you all have a place to sleep
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<gatox> me?
<ralsina> gato, yes, sorry
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Bug #856362, Bug #862403, Fixed Not Validate Account installer-sso flow, More alecu's reviews, yesterday: swap day.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some UI bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 856362 in ubuntuone-control-panel " On the devices tab in u1cp, the icons are misaligned (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856362
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 862403 in ubuntu-sso-client "Fix double back navigation in SSO reset code page (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862403
<gatox> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: holidays, got a mostly working gir-based reactor working, started rbox dailies work
<dobey> λ TODO: deal with reactor upstream stuff and weird gir bug, finish rbox dailies, move some stuff around, make some awesome
<dobey> λ BLCK: No.
<nessita> dobey: YEY! ->"got a mostly working gir-based reactor working"
<mandel> +1 to that!
<nessita> dobey: what's left to have it fully working?
<nessita> NOTE: next week, during the sprints, besides coding we\ ll have some dedicated sessions. ralsina and I will be updating the agenda today and tomorrow
<dobey> nessita: fixing glib/pygobject stuff, getting the more "proper" implementation fixed up, and getting it tested/reviewed/landed
<dobey> nessita: and then fixing our tests and stuff that are broken because of it
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<mandel> nessita, I think that the issues we have with ubuntuone-dev-tools can be fixed by looking at what distuitls extra is doing wrong on windows, we might as well fix the issue there
<mandel> nessita, I know gatox lost a lot of time fighting with that
<nessita> mandel: what issue we're having with udevtools?
<mandel> nessita, also, there is a bug that states that u1 (specially make_link) does not working with window x64, would be nice to look into that since it might mean building to packages (I hope not)
<mandel> nessita, the setup.py on windows installs the code under C:\Python27\Lib\site-pacakages\ubuntuone-dev-tools which makes python on windows get confused
<dobey> hmm
<nessita> mandel: why it gets confused?
<mandel> s/to pacakges/two packages
<mandel> nessita, I think it has to do with the egg info, but I have not looked into it, I know that if you manually put devtools under ubuntuone it works
<nessita> mandel: what's the problem/error in particular? I have no issues in my windows install
<mandel> nessita, I'm saying conjectures.. but what is for sure is that setup.py is doing something funny
<mandel> nessita, unless I'm wrong when ralsina did python setup.py install it placed the pacakge under ubuntuone-dev-tools and the import was using the old one, ralsina am I right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but fixing that doesn't fix it
<mandel> ralsina, :(
<mandel> so we do have a problem there...
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: do you have a trace about the issue you're having?
<ralsina> nessita: not a trace because it's in a try/except
<mandel> nessita, I have no issues, we have to get the trace and setup form ralsina  and gatox
<ralsina> I will get one now
<nessita> mandel: I still can't understand what's the specific error. I would guess people is having mixed versions of devtools....
<nessita> gatox: are you still having this issue?
<mandel> nessita, seems reasonable, I just mean that we should look into the issue so that people do not waste time with that the next time there is an update
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: if I change u1trial so that it doesn't catch the importerror, I get this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/56547/
<ralsina> nessita, mandel: it seems to be trying to import the wrong reactor
<nessita> ralsina: have you updated udevtools in your windows install?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I know we changed the way u1trial handles the options, we might have a small regression there, ralsina can you paste the code of u1trial?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<mandel> ralsina, if it uses optparse it is old
<nessita> ralsina: ah, perhaps is not related to the qt4reactor but to that change mandel is talking about?
<ralsina> mandel: no optparse that I can see
<ralsina> mandel: u1trial --> https://pastebin.canonical.com/56548/
<mandel> nessita, ralsina I'm not an expert on u1trial Options parsing..  we should look if is opt_reactor is actually executed or if it is leaving options['reactor'] = 'glib' which could explain the issue
<ralsina> mandel, nessita: I'll check
<dobey> mandel: eh?
<mandel> dobey, look at https://pastebin.canonical.com/56547/
<dobey> mandel: yes, i know the code
<dobey> i just wrote it like last week
<mandel> dobey, that is not the code, that is the trace ;)_
<ralsina> mandel, nessita, dobey: it seems to be getting glib as config['reactor']
<dobey> right; why are you using the default reactor?
<ralsina> I am not, I am calling it with --reactor=qt4
<dobey> ralsina: you need to move the path argument to the last one
<mandel> dobey, he is not, look at the first line
<ralsina> mandel: what dobey said
<dobey> ralsina: move ubuntu_sso to the end
<mandel> dobey, what?! does that make a diff?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i don't know why yet though
<dobey> trial's option parsing is apparently doing something odd
<mandel> dobey, oh, well is an easy fix so not big deal, we just have to change all run-tests :P
<mandel> boring, yet doable hehe
<dobey> yes, we do
<dobey> sorry; i didn't realize it was broken until one branch failed because of it; and then i didn't think that maybe other things need to change the order too
<mandel> dobey, bah, is not a big deal :)
<mandel> dobey, I'll add that change to my sso branch :)
<ralsina> dobey: just pretend it's a BSD-style CLI
<ralsina> dobey: and you did it on purpose as a late hommage to Dennis Ritchie
<dobey> i'll just blame twisted
<mandel> it is twisted hehe lame joke
<dobey> i think i will severely lower my coding standards
<dobey> because i am so tired of trying to do things the correct way, and having the platform be so broken
<mandel> ralsina, gatox I pushed a new version of lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests with the parameters correctly ordered, can you take a look
<mandel> pleeeeease
<gatox> mandel, on it
<mandel> dobey, well, as long as we remember all this little things we are fine.. the problem is wasting time on things like this :(
<ralsina> mandel: trying
<dobey> mandel: ah, but this trial arguments issue *is* tiny; i'm talking about other things that are wasting my time
<ralsina> mandel: green light!
<mandel> dobey, I suppose.. clearly if parsing args is broken and is a problem solved in other places for ages there most be other problems too :)
<mandel> ralsina, \o/
<ralsina> mandel: but you have a needs fixing
<mandel> ralsina, from alecu, I know
<mandel> ralsina, is he in 2day?
<dobey> i think i'll just give up and make this reactor use the mysterious API that's not supposed to be there, but is
<ralsina> mandel: not today
<mandel> ralsina, well, then it will land tom
<ralsina> dobey: he
<dobey> at least it will work, even if it may randomly break sometime in the future
<ralsina> dobey: the trick is, if you use it, they can't make it go away later
<dobey> ralsina: i'm pretty sure that's not true
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's true in some cases. In others it's completely the opposite of true.
<dobey> ralsina: i don't trust upstream to not break it
<dobey> ralsina: in fact, i was going to break it today
<dobey> ralsina: and make the API that should be used, actually be exposed in the gobject-introspection stuff
<ralsina> makes sense
<dobey> ralsina: but now, i am just tired of upstream :(
<ralsina> then again, it looks like a lot of work just to clean after others
<dobey> it's a good thing i am getting a massage this afternoon
<gatox> mandel, +1
<dobey> man, all that work i did yesterday, and my lp karma went down 50 points
<mandel> gatox, thx!
<mandel> dobey, haha karma does not matter :P
<nessita> dobey: why would karma go down?
<mandel> ralsina, dobey one quick question, do you guys know what bloody daemon keeps re-writing /etc/resolve.conf on ubuntu?
<dobey> nessita: if you don't maintain velocity, it goes down
<nessita> dobey: bu
<dobey> mandel: network manager
<dobey> and it's resolv.conf
<dobey> mandel: it says it in the first line of the file :)
<dobey> # Generated by NetworkManager
<mandel> dobey, the one I deleted ages ago ;)
<mandel> dobey, is there a way to tell it to add a search and name server lines?
<dobey> mandel: it does that automatically
<dobey> mandel: does your dhcp server not send DNS info when a machine gets an ip from it?
<mandel> dobey, no.. I guess I have to look at that..
<mandel> I'll do it later then
<dobey> mandel: you can configure it manually in the UI though
<ralsina> mandel: also, your DHCP server is broken ;-)
<dobey> mandel: right-click on the panel icon and choose "Edit connections"
<dobey> mandel: and configure dns manually for the connection
<dobey> also, fix your dhcp server
<mandel> ralsina, dobey I'll fix the DHCP then :)
<mandel> nessita, lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together fixed with no more lint issues
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<mandel> gatox, can I have a review for this guy too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-881186/+merge/83957
<mandel> ralsina, can I have one for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-817582/+merge/83925
<gatox> mandel, yep..... i'll do it in a sec..... i'm finishing with a branch
<mandel> gatox, sure thx, I'm be doing yours know
<IAmNotThatGuy> mohidevilzzzzzz
<mandel> gatox, that is ugly: self.ui.ui.blah I wont ask you to change it, but a ui inside a ui :P
<gatox> mandel, where?
<mandel> https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620 line 127 :)
<mandel> gatox, ^ but don't worry too much hehe
<gatox> mandel, mmmmm yes..... looks messy....
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> mandel, ping
<IAmNotThatGuy> Whoops! wrong window. Pardon me
<mandel> gatox, yeah, it would be nice to have it more normal
<dobey> hi alecu
<gatox> mandel, let me change it..... it'll avoid curses in the future :P
<mandel> alecu, ponga!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<mandel> gatox, sure :)
<alecu> mandel, I'm not supposed to be here today, but I wanted to relay this bit:
<mandel> alecu, go ahead!
<alecu> mandel, I've got a webclient branch that uses your u1-dev proxy branch, but the authenticated stuff seems to not work
<alecu> mandel, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/proxy-integration-tests
<mandel> alecu, hum.. I'll look into it and will make sure is ready for whenever you are back, does nonauth work?
<alecu> mandel, nonauth works just fine!
<alecu> mandel, I'm running my branch pointing at yours, like this:
<alecu> TRIAL_TEMP_DIR=~/temp/trial_temp_dir PYTHONPATH=~/canonical/ubuntuone-dev-tools/review_proxy-testcase/ PATH=$PATH:~/canonical/ubuntuone-dev-tools/review_proxy-testcase/bin/ ./run-tests -qt ubuntu_sso/utils/tests/test_webclient.py
<mandel> alecu, i'll add some urllib2 tests with basic auth to see what is going on
<alecu> mandel, I even tried with a "import pdb; pdb.set_trace()" after your branch starts squid, and configuring firefox to use the proxy that your branch starts
<mandel> alecu, does firefox work?
<alecu> mandel, but squid keeps saying "407: unauthorized"
<mandel> alecu, 'cause I did that and was working for me
 * dobey looks at this squid insanity branch again
<mandel> alecu, hm.. I'll take a look
<dobey> mandel: ugh; your commit message sucks :)
<alecu> mandel, even after entering the right password...
<mandel> dobey, ofcourse they do,!
<mandel> alecu, ok, I'll take a look asap (I have few bugs in my hands :) )
<alecu> mandel, no problem
<mandel> alecu, at least I won't dealy you much, or so I hope
<alecu> mandel, btw: ncsa_auth works fine for me: I start it with the path of the file that holds the passwords, then I type "user:pass", and it says "OK"
<alecu> mandel, so it looks like something on my squid conf
<mandel> alecu, before you go, can you run the tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<mandel> alecu, yeah, it might be the acls, they force you to use the right port and have the auth
<alecu> mandel, sorry, I really need to run. I'll do it first thing in the morning tomorrow.
<mandel> if you use the other port it fails, but  I probably got that wrong
<mandel> alecu, sure, disfruta! a2
<alecu> adeus!
<mandel> ralsina, nessita what the hell do i do with bug 626903
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626903 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "UbuntuOne installer should be tested against the Windows Logo Program software requirements (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626903
<mandel> ??
<ralsina> wishlist?
<mandel> ralsina, nessita  and bug 696185
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 696185 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "AVG Identify Protection detects Ubuntu One Client.exe as malware (affects: 2)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/696185
<ralsina> mandel: that one is fixed, or a duplicate of it was at least
<mandel> ralsina, sweet!
<ralsina> mandel: I contacted avg myself
<ralsina> there
<ralsina> fix-released ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, thx :)
<nessita> mandel: I have no idea about bug 626903... you assigned to yourself :-)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 626903 in ubuntuone-windows-installer "UbuntuOne installer should be tested against the Windows Logo Program software requirements (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/626903
<mandel> nessita, yeah.. I was hoping you would say give it to ralsina heheh :P
<nessita> mandel: did you ask to elliot about it when you assigned to yourself?
<mandel> nessita, yeah, we have to run some tests and if we pass them we get to put a nicce windows logo in or installer :P
<nessita> mandel: not sure we want to do that, at least in the short term
<ralsina> mandel: I somehow doubt that we *want* to have a windows logo? ;-)
<mandel> ok, so wishlist :)
<ralsina> mandel: keep it at low, or downgrade to wishlist
<nessita> mandel: and yes, I think that decision has to be made by ralsina/higher in the bosses chain?
<ralsina> nessita: consider it decided ;-)
<nessita> heh
<ralsina> as in "I have decided not to care" and remind me in three months
<gatox> ralsina, nessita mandel (anyone of you, if you can) easy review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-double-navigation/+merge/83973
<gatox> mandel, reviewing yours now
<ralsina> gatox: looking!
<ralsina> gatox: +1 nice fix on the back()
<gatox> ralsina,  :D
<ralsina> gatox: it may make sense to have a generic go_to(id) that does the smart thing
<ralsina> gatox: but that's just wishful thinking
<gatox> ralsina, yes, it has perfect sense, it is easy to implement..... do you want me to change it to use something like that?
<mandel> gatox, no tests?
<gatox> mandel, hey!! it has tests
<ralsina> gatox: if we did implement it, then we would have to use it ;-)
<gatox> mandel, more tests adding right now! :P
<gatox> ralsina, jejee true :P
<mandel> gatox, I was going to say.. if there are already tests and it was not failig.. there was a problem :)
<ralsina> there is coverage for that part, isn't there? It just changes how the back() is done
<ralsina> yes, the test needs to be changed so it fails without the fix :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i should test too if the id it not in the visitedPages i think
<gatox> i've modified the tests.......
 * gatox lookiing...
<gatox> ah there is no need to modified the tests that was testing that code..... just adding the visitedPages to the Fake works just fine
<gatox> test the same thing
<gatox> but i'll add a test for the case when the id is not in the visitedPages
<gatox> but.... after lunch..... brb!! :D
<gatox> but before lunch, +1 to mandel branch (https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-881186/+merge/83957)
<mandel> gatox, sweet! thx
<dobey> well i am sure mandel won't like my review
<mandel> dobey, why won't I?
<mandel> did you mention my mum?
<dobey> i voted disapprove
<mandel> dobey, oh well, you have the right ;)
<dobey> mandel: only in reference to tentacles
<dobey> mandel: but at least you aren't telling me i should understand python well enough to be able to debug your broken ass python script that requires a module from the same project to be installed to the system in some weird place, yet won't run from the locally built version by default
<mandel> dobey, so, lets see step by step: get_arbitrary_port => there is no other simple way, sorry I know is ugly
<mandel> dobey, get_default_tempdir => I just moved that out of the dbus service so that the code is shared, I think a refactoring so that it gets passed is a far better way to do it (which you mentioned)
<mandel> dobey, 'squid tests won't work on ipv6 configurations' => why?
<mandel> dobey, and I don't think squid is a system level service as much as i don't think apache is a system level one too, specially if squid is ran with -N which just makes it a normal process listening to a port (or two for that matter)
<mandel> dobey, nevertheless we can wait 'til thrusdays mumble to get everyones input :)
<mandel> nessita, can you think of a way to test for the fix of bug 881193, I'd need to be able to change the hosts file, which is a major pita and would require the user to run as root
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 881193 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: LOCALHOST constant may need improvement (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881193
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita, thx
<nessita> mandel: please explain to me what the fix would be, because I'm not sure how we want to calculate LOCALHOST now... as far as I recall alecu mentioned we should use 127.0.0.1?
<dobey> mandel: actually, i need to go get lunch, but would love to discuss it :)
<mandel> dobey, sure I should be here for a little longer :)
<mandel> nessita, we should not use 127.0.0.1 because people can change the ip of the local host editing the hosts files.. although is no a very common situation
<mandel> nessita, let me get you some info about the hosts file
<dobey> ok, bbiab; lunch
<nessita> mandel: I honestly don't think this needs further work on our end, other than changing "localhost" by 127.0.0.1
<mandel> nessita, then is already solved and I'll set the bug as invalid :)
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ??
<nessita> mandel: but shouldn't we change "localhost" by 127.0.0.1
<nessita> ?
<mandel> nessita, is already done in trunk
<nessita> mandel: ok then, Invalid +1
<mandel> nessita, ralsina may I have another review for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-817582/+merge/83925
<ralsina> mandel: doesn't pylint complain that you are raising a non-Exception?
<mandel> ralsina, nope
<mandel> ralsina, and is pyflakes
<ralsina> or calling None as a function? :-/
<mandel> ralsina, nope
 * ralsina bets pylint would complain
<mandel> ralsina, flakes does not, I can make it callable using a lambda, but is already ugly to be having to create a WindowError so that it does not complain :P
<ralsina> mandel: you could use Exception instead of None
<mandel> ralsina, also, let me do that
<ralsina> mandel: I know it's nitpicking but it's a bit eye-hurting using None there
<ralsina> mandel: so, sorry, and I'll pay for that change in beer
<mandel> ralsina, nah, no worries :)
<mandel> ralsina, done, let me run the tests just incase hehe
<ralsina> hehe
<nessita> mandel: put migration together: ./ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py:72:1: E302 expected 2 blank lines, found 1
<mandel> nessita, ahg, I did not get that, le me fix it, I'm terribly sorry
<nessita> mandel: let me know when is fixed :-)
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita, which revno is that?
<nessita> mandel: latest, I just branched
<nessita> mandel: under linux
<nessita> Branched 92 revision(s).
<nessita> no, sorry
<mandel> nessita, I'm doing pep8 ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py --repeat and I get nothing :(
<nessita> mandel: did you try pep8 --repeat ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/
<nessita>  ?
<mandel> nessita, I have revno 107
<nessita> mandel: the thing is when I merged against trunk I have no revno
<nessita> mandel: branching again
<mandel> nessita, just did pep8 --repeat ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/ just incase on my branch without trunk and is ok
<nessita> mandel: what OS?
<nessita> and version
<mandel> nessita, Ubuntu O
<mandel> pep8 version 0.6.1
<nessita> mandel: latest thing pushed, has the following:
<nessita>      70 AUTO_UPDATE_EXE = 'autoupdate-windows.exe'
<nessita>      71
<nessita>      72 class UninstallException(Exception):
<nessita> so a line is indeed missing
<nessita> mandel: what do you have there?
<mandel> nessita, ah, it happens when you do a merge with trunk.. funny
<mandel> nessita, I'll merge with trunk, fix the issue and will push
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-817582/+merge/83925
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<mandel> nessita, lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together updated with a merge to trunk and pep8 fixes
<mandel> nessita, que aproveche!
<mandel> ralsina, can I have another review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-881186/+merge/83957 is also another very easy branch
<ralsina> mandel: looking
<mandel> ralsina, thx :)
<ralsina> dobey, mandel, gatox, nessita, thatfred: check your emails :-)
<duanedesign> nessita: is their a windows bug having to do with syncing the Documents folder?
<ralsina> duanedesign: there is no specific bug about the Documents folder, except that if you add it as a UDF and you have a lot of stuff there, you will probably cause sd to reach the 2GB memory limit and fail
<duanedesign> ok thanks
<gatox> ralsina, :D thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: you're welcome :-)
<mandel> ralsina, I must say it in public too, thx!!!
<ralsina> mandel: you're welcome too :-)
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: buy books for the kindle :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I certainly will :-)
<ralsina> nessita: which one are you getting?
<nessita> ralsina: kindle touch :-)
<nessita> I can't wait to have it in my hands!
<ralsina> nessita: dobey has mine ;-)
<nessita> eric has mine...
<beuno> jdo has mine
<mandel> haha guys, move out of argentina, just for the gadgets
<mandel> I have gatox laptop :P
<gatox> jejejejjej
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok, we have mules
<ralsina> but yes, we live in the no-gadget-zone
<mandel> ralsina, If half of the team does not get in the country, don't be surprised!
<beuno> it's ok, you have gadgets to use a bribes
<dobey> ralsina: muy gracias ralsina
<ralsina> dobey: my pleasure :-)
<dobey> mandel: squid not working on ipv6 means that all the config i see in the squid.conf.in, only has ipv4 addresses
<mandel> dobey, ok, makes sense, but we can set that as a bug for the testcase, I mean, lets start step by step (also, I don't know how it works with ipv6)
<dobey> mandel: of course; there are bigger problems to deal with :)
<mandel> dobey, yeah
<dobey> "Spam not delivered"
<dobey> then why is it in my mailbox!
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> ok, EOD for me today see you all tom
<dobey> cheers
<mandel> dobey, we talk tom about the branch during the mumble, ok?
<dobey> sorry i hate your branch, but it's not your fault :)
<mandel> dobey, I never take thins things personally hehe
<mandel> dobey,  is part of the job :D
<dobey> mandel: it's like playing golf
<mandel> dobey, exactly, pub golf hehe :)
<nessita> gatox: misaligned-icons approved
<gatox> nessita, great!! i saw your e-mail..... was globally approved too?
<gatox> i'm fixing one small bug.... and then go back to an unicode issue :P
<gatox> but simpler
<nessita> ok, I'm back
<nessita> USB went nuts
<duanedesign> what does this error mean on the windows client? WebClientError '400' 'Invalid consumer.'
<nessita> gatox: you were saying?
<gatox> nessita, abous misaligned-icons
<gatox> <gatox> nessita, great!! i saw your e-mail..... was globally approved too?
<gatox> <gatox> i'm fixing one small bug.... and then go back to an unicode issue :P
<gatox> <gatox> but simpler
<nessita> gatox: no globally approved, so you can seek a second review ;-)
<dobey> duanedesign: the consumer token is invalid, most likely?
<gatox> nessita, ok...... roger that
<ralsina> duanedesign: that error means an account that is not validated
<ralsina> duanedesign: and should never ever ever happen :-)
<duanedesign> ralsina: do you know if their is an easy workaround for a user?
<ralsina> duanedesign: delete the token from windows, then re-login
<ralsina> duanedesign: the steps to delete the token change depending on windows version, though
<duanedesign> ugh, let me see
<duanedesign> ralsina: this case happens to be XP
<ralsina> duanedesign: of course
<ralsina> duanedesign: in that case, the token is in the registry, but I don'thave the exact path handy :-(
<duanedesign> no worries I can find it. thank you. been a gret help
<nessita> duanedesign: that error means the user is using credentials he has revoked on the web *or* he has the time wrong
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think it has to do with validation... we don't let the U1 app move on if the user is not validated (ie we don't store the credentials in the keyring if the user is not validated)
<nessita> ralsina: did you had any prior experience where we allow an unvalidated user use the U1 app?
<nessita> gatox, ralsina_: any reason why this is marked as Invalid? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/894438
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 894438 in ubuntuone-control-panel "The --minimized option is ignored on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Invalid]
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, because the bug was in my own head
<ralsina_> nessita: I have a branch that I merge with releases (but I cleaned up and am proposing it tomorrow ;-) which caused the problem
<gatox> true story :P
 * ralsina_ forbids gatox from reading 9gag
<nessita> ralsina_: ah! so I did not break controlpanel with the refactor?
<ralsina_> nessita: no you didn't
<gatox> ralsina_, jeje what?? didn't understood... :(
<ralsina_> I apoogized to alecu last week, now I apologize to you ;-)
<ralsina_> gatox: let me find an example
<nessita> ralsina_: great news! I felt bad about that
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> nessita: yes?
<nessita> dobey: I'm having this error on windows when trying to run the client test suite: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755240/
<nessita> dobey: did something changed on devtools? did you revert the sso dependency?
<nessita> or is this related to the optparse thingy?
<dobey> nessita: you probably need to change the ordering of the arguments
<nessita> dobey: checking
<dobey> nessita: since that trace suggest it's loading dbus stuff
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> dobey: no change, I'm running this commnad:
<nessita> command:
<nessita> "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\python.exe" "%PYTHONEXEPATH%\Scripts\u1trial" --reactor=twisted -p tests\platform\linux -c tests %*
<dobey> nessita: what is that %*?
<nessita> dobey: it grabs every parameter passed to the .bat script and put it there, i can remove it to keep testing
<nessita> dobey: did you remove the sso adding for devtools?
<dobey> no
<dobey> nessita: put that %* before 'tests' i think, and it should work
<dobey> nessita: the sso change you made was in bin/u1lint, which is not what you're currently running
<nessita> dobey: is not helping, I narrowed down the command line to a simple one and it still fails: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/755253/
<nessita> dobey: the change I made was stop using xdg... as far as I recall, let me grab the branch
<dobey> nessita: yes; but it was in u1lint
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-dev-tools/no-xdg-on-windows/+merge/81889
<dobey> nessita: it wasn't changed in the dbus service runner
<dobey> nessita: you're looking at the wrong problem
<nessita> dobey: you're right about the branch, seems like my grep-foo failed that time
<dobey> nessita: the problem is that something is requiring dbus
<dobey> nessita: i don't think there's any need to make that change in the dbus service runner; since it should only run on linux anyway
<dobey> nessita: and we will change them all to use dirspec soon eneough
<nessita> dobey: did you see the trace?
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: the thing is that
<nessita>     from ubuntuone.devtools.testcase import skipIfOS
<nessita> is bringing:
<nessita>   File "C:\Python27\lib\site-packages\ubuntuone-dev-tools\ubuntuone\devtools\tes
<nessita> tcase.py", line 25, in <module>
<nessita>     from ubuntuone.devtools.testcases.dbus import *
<dobey> nessita: so the problem is mandel's change
<dobey> i thought he also updated u1client though
<nessita> seems like he has not... will add that to this branch I'm reviewing
<dobey> nessita: hmm, i don't see how this wasn't failing before though
<nessita> dobey: well, is tricky. I intentionally removed python-xdg from my windows install, since in windows we don't depend on it
<nessita> dobey: the rest may still have it (seems like configglue pulls it on install)
<dobey> configglue uses it also, yes
<nessita> dobey: but you can remove it and configglue works the same. Anyways, our code should not depend on it
<dobey> no, our code should depend on dirspec; but i need to get the tests written, and code in it, and get it released
<ralsina_> nessita: does configglue work exactly the same? I know we once had trouble finding the config files on windows
<dobey> ralsina_: no, it doesn't
<nessita> ralsina_: configglue does not look for config files, as far4 as I know
<nessita> as far as I've seen in u1client code I mean
<nessita> we do all the hunting
<ralsina_> nessita: hmmmm ok, then it was the main() of syncdaemon, I suppose
<nessita> ralsina_: given that xdg on windows does not return useful paths, is proven that we don't depend on it :-P
<ralsina_> hahaha
<dobey> well, we probably aren't using configglue.app.base.App
<dobey> so configglue as we're using it probably works the same
<nessita> dobey: probably
<nessita> dobey: do you know how can I fix devtools properly
<nessita> ?
<nessita> I can think of fixes but I wnat to sync up with your first
<dobey> nessita: the fix for this specific issue, is to fix contrib/testing/testcase.py in u1client
<nessita> dobey: to import from testcases?
<nessita> (Instead)
<dobey> nessita: yep
<nessita> dobey: building a branch now then
<nessita> dobey: would you please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/use-devtools-testcases/+merge/83999
<dobey> nessita: needs fixing for chained imports
<nessita> looking
<nessita> dobey: I think exactly the opposite :-) but I can see your point, fiixng
<nessita> dobey: fixed and pushed to revno 1163
<dobey> ok
<nessita> ralsina_: were you aware of bug #883926? (I was not)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 883926 in ubuntuone-client "[windows] Breaks on system directories My Music, My Videos dirs in ~\Documents folder on Win7 (affects: 3) (heat: 30)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883926
<ralsina_> nessita: looking
<ralsina_> nessita: I talked about it with roman but it slipped my mind
<ralsina_> nessita: I remember there being some trick there, I will try to reproduce tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina_: ack
<gatox> eod...... see you tomorrow!! :D
<dobey> hmm, i hope tarmac instance is up to date
<nessita> dobey: we'll see!
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm doing some bug clean up and came across bug #872972 which looks like it still needs verified, which i can do...one question, where does one find a u1ms:// link at? :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 872972 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu Precise) (and 7 other projects) "Store URLs have to wait for main page to load (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872972
<dobey> https://one.ubuntu.com/music/l/3575523/0
<joshuahoover> dobey: thanks
<dobey> joshuahoover: i don't think that one needs verified though
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm...i read through the comments and see the tag is still "verification-needed"
<dobey> joshuahoover: so that bug is actually fixed already; but the newer upload from hyperair didn't have the bug # in the changelog i guess :(
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, oh wait
<dobey> crap it does still need verified (the libubuntuone update)
<dobey> grr
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, now it's verification-done
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh
<dobey> of course, all of my banshee changes didn't get copied into the banshee update, but blah
<dobey> well hopefully it will get pushed out soon
<dobey> at least ubuntuone-client got pushed out today it looks like
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, saw that...i'd like to talk to you about how we might be able to streamline sru's...it's no fun for anyone involved
<joshuahoover> dobey: talk next week, in person
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> joshuahoover: oh, you are going to ba?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i am
<dobey> cool
<dobey> well, SRUs for our own stuff aren't too bad
<dobey> things that aren't ours though, can be a pain (because there can be upload conflicts)
<joshuahoover> yeah
<nessita> ralsina_: can I have 2 trivialisimas reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/proper-u1trial-args/+merge/84013 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/proper-u1trial-args/+merge/84014
<nessita> ok, I'm off everyone!
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow
<nessita> bye!
<duanedesign> irssi
<duanedesign> exit
<duanedesign> logout
<duanedesign> quit
<duanedesign> notify
<dobey> gotta go, later
#ubuntuone 2011-12-01
<JamesTait> I can't believe it's that time already, but Happy December everyone! :)
<j0nr> rye: re. yesterday 14:01 that's Ok, just happy its being looked at. Glad to have found a bug!
<mandel> morning all!
<mandel> dobey, I though I did change all of the, I grep in ubuntuone tests returns all imports from testcases and not testcase...
 * mandel reboots
<gatox> good morning!
 * mandel back
<ralsina> good morning mandel
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi!
<gatox> mandel, hello
<mandel> gatox, hello
<gatox> mandel, can you believe that i was using unity3d when unity2d was all the time the love of my life????? jejejeje
<ralsina> unity2d rocks!
<gatox> ralsina, trueeeeeeeee!!!!!!
<mandel> ralsina, gatox yeah, unity2d is the oly one that works with my two screens...
<ralsina> I mean, it *works*! ;-)
<mandel> hahaha
<gatox> ralsina, and it's fastttttttt...... believe..... my machine wasn't working very well..... and now is really something different...... it doesn't has all the compiz effects.... i think that help :P
<mandel> ralsina, may I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix-817582/+merge/83925
<ralsina> gatox: nothing is free
<ralsina> mandel: on it
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<gatox> ralsina, well..... but i didn't want compiz..... so..... WIN-WIN :P
<gatox> ralsina, do you know how to configure the number of desktop in unity2d?? i'm not being able to find it with dconf and gconf-editor
<ralsina> gatox: no idea, I am a 1-dsktop guy
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh...... ok...... i always need to have 6 :P
<ralsina> I tend to have everything maximized except editors (usually side-by-side)
<ralsina> so desktops don't buy me much
<mandel> ralsina, oh, but I use vsplit in vim that does the same with diff buffers :)
<mandel> gatox, you need to install the funny compiz settings tool to do it, which is not included by default, I think is called ccmanager
<gatox> mmmmm compizconfig-settings-manager?
<mandel> gatox, that is the one
<gatox> mandel, i have that..... but that allows me to configure desktops in unity3d.... not 2d
<ralsina> gatox: isn't unity2d using metacity?
<mandel> gatox, oh, in 2d I have no idea..
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: in which case, maybe this helps: http://superuser.com/questions/276372/multi-row-layout-for-workspaces-in-metacity
<gatox> ralsina, crap.... i don't have that key
<ralsina> gatox: maybe you have to install desktop switcher?
<gatox> ralsina, maybe..... i'll take a look into that later
<gatox> but i like unity2d! :D
<gatox> mandel, can you review this branch please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-double-navigation/+merge/83973
<gatox> easy one
<mandel> gatox, sure, you give me one yesterday and I forgot, do you remember which?
<gatox> mandel, nop.... but you can start with that :P
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, ok
<mandel> stupid question, but I read a comment in a review and I'm doubting myself, x of False == x, right?
<gatox> mandel, a review about my branch?
 * gatox is lost
<mandel> gatox, no, about one of mine
<mandel> gatox, so, x or False == x, right?
<ralsina> mandel: not guaranteed
<mandel> ralsina, ein?
<mandel> ralsina, why?
<ralsina> [] or False  da False
<ralsina> x or False == x if and only if x is "true"
<ralsina> so it fails for '' [] {} and a bunch of other stuff
<mandel> ralsina, ok, the correct statements should have been x or False == bool(x)
<ralsina> hmmmmmm
<mandel> ralsina, which has the same meaning in an if..
<ralsina> maybe
<mandel> ralsina, since the or operatior will do bool(x) or False == bool(x)
<ralsina> it depends on how you are using it in an IF
<ralsina> but yes, that one seems to be true
<mandel> ralsina, for example mocker gives errors when you do if object because bool() is called and you did not expected it.. stupid mocker..
<ralsina> mandel: well, mocker is right :-)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> mandel: and without the bool, it may or may not have the same result in the if depending on how you use that thing
<ralsina> hello nessita
<mandel> ralsina, yeah.. true, but I don't want all of use to be writing if bool(blah) when python does it for you :P
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<ralsina> mandel: for example: if x is None is nto the same as if x or False is None :-)
<mandel> nessita, all the branches where you added the a needs fixing have been updated
<mandel> nessita, and sorry for yesterday, I though I did change the ubuntuone-client tests, what was the issue?
<ralsina> mandel: maybe I am not getting the idea of *why* you are doing "x or False" in the first place
<nessita> mandel: regarding u1client tests in windows vs udevtools?
<mandel> ralsina, you where doing it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015
<mandel> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: they were not running if you don't have pyxdg installed in windows
<mandel> nessita, I though I did remaplace testcase for testcases everywhere.. I suppose I forgot about that project..
<nessita> mandel: yeah, is fixed now :-)
<mandel> nessita, cool, nevertheless sorry :)
<gatox> ralsina, do you want to make a ui review?? https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620
<mandel> nessita, by the way is this list correct: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=choose&field.assignee=mandel&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.
<mandel> subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<mandel> nessita, ouch, sorry let me get you a smaller url
<ralsina> gatox: yay, fun!
<ralsina> gatox: does it have pretty pictures?
<gatox> ralsina, mmmmmm nop..... do you want me to add it?? .P
<gatox> :P
<mandel> nessita, this: http://tinyurl.com/c7nyqhq I'm working with that as the list of bugs I have to tackle, is it correct?
<nessita> mandel: looking...
<ralsina> gatox: usually it's a good idea, because it's hard to see before/after
<nessita> AAAAHHHH what happened to launchpad?!?!?!
<mandel> gatox, in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-double-navigation/+merge/83973 can we use %r for the logging?
<ralsina> nessita: new bug list UI?
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... give me just a sec
<mandel> nessita, yeah, is ugly
<mandel> nessita, it looks like a web 2.0 now :(
<nessita> :-/
<gatox> mandel, ok..... changing that
<mandel> gatox, also, in the test you have things like  self.assertEqual(self.controller.view.count_back, 4) what does that 4 mean? can we have it as visitedPages()[0] or something like that?
<mandel> gatox, mainly so that variable name gives some information of what is being asserted :)
<gatox> mandel, ok, i'll made: times_visited = 4
<mandel> gatox, much nicer :)
<mandel> gatox, same for  self.patch(self.controller.view, "current_user_page_id", 20)
<gatox> mandel, great..... on it
<mandel> nessita, I believe that bug 806701 after your SDToolProxy refactoring, am I right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806701 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: if SyncDaemonTool fails, the error is not propagated to the caller (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806701
<nessita> mandel: indeed, sorry I got distracted buy a private  ping, one sec
<mandel> no worries :)
<gatox> ralsina, now it has pretty pictures: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/misaligned-icons/+merge/83620 :D
<nessita> mandel: that's the list I also have, I will add more items soon, seems like you're running out of them? :-)
<mandel> nessita, I've been working hard :)
<nessita> nice!
<nessita> mandel: there is one issue I would need you to debug, there are a couple of reports of people saying that U1 will not work as non-admin user
<nessita> mandel: is there any chance you install U1 using the latest installer, and then on a non-admin account you try to set it up, using the wizard and all?
<mandel> nessita, do you remember the branch in which you did the refactoring of SDToolProxy, I'd like to link bug 806701 to that one so we keep track of it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 806701 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: if SyncDaemonTool fails, the error is not propagated to the caller (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806701
<mandel> nessita, sure, I have vms ready for that, give me the bug and I'll work with it
<nessita> mandel: sure! go ahead. The name was, I think, u1sdtool-multiplatform
<mandel> nessita, thx
<gatox> mandel,  you caan re-review this one now: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-double-navigation/+merge/83973
<mandel> gatox, on it!
<nessita> mandel: 2 things: 1- what do you mean in the last comment of https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/auto-update-looping-call/+merge/81015 ? minimized is a parameter so it can be either true or false, and we can't assume it will be one specific
<mandel> nessita, I agree with that statement, but just before that line we have a 'if not minimized:'
<nessita> looking
<mandel> nessita, so, for use to go inside the if we must have a bool(minimized) == False, right?
<nessita> mandel: never ever use bool() on something
<nessita> that indicates API dirtiness
<mandel> nessita, I was saying that we have a minimized == False
<mandel> nessita, what is a API dirtiness?
<nessita> mandel: you're right, that logic is messed up :-)
<nessita> mandel: when you allow people passing anything and treating that as a bool
<mandel> nessita, oh, true :)
<mandel> nessita, If you want I can put it back, but I though it was cleaner without the or..
<nessita> no no
<nessita> let me see the context, you're right
<duanedesign> o/
<nessita> mandel: while I see that, the next thing is that I asked you to change the args in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995 but then I proposed a branch when I was eoding yesterday because I needed that working for something else
<nessita> mandel: so is likely you'll have a conflict if you merge trunk in... but a simple one
<mandel> nessita, ok, let me merge and see if it brakes :)
<mandel> nessita, just did the merge with trunk and pushed it, revno 111
<nessita> mandel:  your change to controlpanel re: minimized looks good, and makes sense, sorry for missing the context (I was just looking a diffed lines)
<mandel> nessita, no problem, happens to all of use :)
<nessita> mandel: question, why do you do "icon.auto_update_lc = auto_update_lc"
<mandel> nessita, let me look
<mandel> nessita, to have access to the looping call from the object in case i want to stop it, I could have done that in a single line
<mandel> in line 59
<mandel> nessita, I'll change that
<mandel> is ugly like that
<mandel> nessita, I have to have an early lunch so I'm off now, please can you write any comments and I'll fix them before the weekly meeting
<nessita> mandel: yeah, anyways I will wait for alecu to finish the review first
<mandel> nessita, ok
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> hello!
<alecu> mandel, ping: was this the branch that needed reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267
<nessita> HOLA alecu!
<alecu> HOLA nessita! how were your vacations???
<nessita> alecu: THE AWESOMEST OF AWESOME
<alecu> nessita, ultramegacool!
 * alecu can't wait for his vacations. They won't be as awesomest for sure, but can't wait anyway.
<nessita> alecu: when are you taking them?
<alecu> nessita, starting Dec 16th, till January 1st
<gatox> alecu, this branch needs a re-review from you: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account :P
<alecu> gatox, thanks, looking.
<pmatulis> have a puzzling situation here
<alecu> gatox, I'm getting an error running the tests on that branch:
<alecu> gatox, I've pasted it in the proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/not-validated-account/+merge/83055
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-windows-installer/put-migration-together/+merge/78995 is approved but it needs some cleanup before you land it, ok?
<gatox> alecu, :S checking....
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'm taking Amelia to kinder, will be back before our team meeting.
<nessita> alecu: ack!
<nessita> gatox: is this still opened for some reason? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/890990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 890990 in ubuntuone-client "Error: UnicodeDecodeError ascii (affects: 16) (dups: 9) (heat: 84)" [Critical,In progress]
<nessita> ralsina: quick question, did you manage to fix installer suite on husdon?
<ralsina> hudson?
<ralsina> husdon?
<gatox> nessita, sorry..... i didn't see it in my queue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+assignedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=u1-
<gatox> zomg-windows&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<nessita> gatox: weird, it should be
<nessita> let me check my gatox's queue link :-)
<nessita> gatox: this is the queue I have for you: goo.gl/aXzLb
<gatox> nessita, new one?
<nessita> gatox: no the same one I always had...
<nessita> gatox: perhaps you're still filtering for u1-zomg-windows?
<gatox> nessita, this is the last one i have: http://is.gd/ZaEsDa
<gatox> saving the new one now
<nessita> gatox: oh, yes, that's filtering for zomg-windows
<nessita> gatox: perhpas I created it and forgot to give you the link?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i'll check that bug once i fix a branch i have for review..
<nessita> gatox: sure, the bug perhpas just needs closing
<gatox> nessita, yes....
<gatox> nessita, but i'll test it before
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, lets talk after the weekly call :)
 * alecu runs to fetch the laptop to start mumble for the team meeting.
<mandel> nessita, done the cleaning and approved, thx for eh reviews!
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<ralsina> team call in 3'!
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, dobey, mumble!
<nessita> ralsina: can you hear me? (I can't hear you)
<ralsina> I haven't said anything :-)
<mandel> nessita, did you try to say something? I could just see the red lips
<nessita> mandel: can you hear me?
<mandel> nessita, no :(
<mandel> nessita, yo te escucho, no te oigo jejeje
 * mandel has a terrible sense of humor..
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-tests/+merge/83267 fixed :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there anything outside of u1 that's blocking us in p right now? (prepping a weekly ubuntu release report)
<dobey> joshuahoover: twisted reactor; but i'm working on it
<joshuahoover> dobey: thx
<nessita> ralsina: you left? :-)
<ralsina> going back then :-)
<duanedesign> was the fix for -  Web Client Error 400 'Invalid consumer.' - removing the token from the  windows box?
 * gatox lunch...... brb
<dobey> ralsina: 1:1 in ~22 min right?
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> ok; stupid google
<ralsina> dobey: I seem to not have it scheduled (again)
<dobey> ralsina: google tells me it is at 9:30 AM
<ralsina> dobey: it's just not n my calendar
<dobey> ralsina: it's in the online services calendar, no?
<dobey> sigh, and the dual sign-in thing is dumb
<dobey> why is it in the online services calendar? none of the other 1:1s are :P
<mandel> alecu, dobey: telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
 * mandel is back at the non-stop nym cat ...
<alecu> mandel, lol!!!!
<dobey> eh
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i think we need to change the version on all the stable-3-0 branches to 2.99; otherwise all the releases will have to be 3.0.x
<nessita> dobey: what's the problem with releasing 3.0.x?
<dobey> few minutes; 1:1 now
<nessita> dobey: sure!
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> nessita: well, releasing it as 3.0.x implies it's already finished and we're only fixing bugs in it :)
<nessita> dobey: I see. Let me think about that a couploe of minutes
<nessita> dobey: so, since the numbering is a convention, can't we ship new features the same on 3.0.x versions?
<dobey> nessita: technically we can do whatever we want, yes; but that's not the convention
<dobey> nessita: it feels weird for me to move code from one project to another, in a 3.0.x release, for example :)
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean exactly with moving code from one project to another? between stable branches?
<dobey> nessita: yes; i want to move libsyncdaemon into libubuntuone for example (as well as refactor it to be more async and easier to use)
<dobey> so moving code, breaking abi, changing UI, etc… all feels weird
<nessita> dobey: ok, let's downgrade then, makes sense
<dobey> nessita: should i do them all, or do you want to do some of them too?
<nessita> dobey: I can do some :-), wanna split the list?
<dobey> nessita: if you wish; doesn't matter. they are trivial changes, so i can do them all if you have other stuff to do
<nessita> dobey: ok then, let's do that
<nessita> so I can finish setting up all these VMs
<dobey> ok
 * mandel needs to learn how to cache the windows updates so that all his vms get updated fast..
<dobey> bbiab, lunch and appointment
<nessita> lunchtime!
<mandel> ok, EOD for me
<gatox> mandel, ok..... bye mandel!
<mandel> gatox, we do alcus reviews tom and work on FF then?
<gatox> see you tomorrow on FF
<gatox> :P
<mandel> gatox, I want to release it tom if we can :)
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<mandel> :D
<gatox> mandel, yes we can! :D
<gatox> mandel, hey! do you want me to get up earlier so we have more time to work together tomorrow?
<gatox> it's not trouble for me
<mandel> gatox, nah, don't worry :)
<mandel> gatox, I'll do reviews in the morning for alecu
<gatox> mandel, ok
<ralsina> alecu: ping 1-1 when you are ready
<alecu> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> alecu: in mumble?
<ralsina> alecu: lost you!
<gatox> ralsina, do we have in the calendar our 1-1 yet?? i don't remember if you create it
<alecu> ralsina, I don't see it connecting at all...
<ralsina> gatox: I should have, let me check
<ralsina> alecu: you appear and diappear quickly
<nessita> who do I owe reviews to?
<gatox> nessita, i have a branch for review about a bug you mentioned once if you want
<gatox> it's short
<nessita> gatox: shot!
<gatox> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-double-navigation/+merge/83973
<gatox> before you tell me: TESTSSSSS!!!..jejje with a little modification in the fake... the previous test works fine
<gatox> i wrote the previous test too
<nessita> gatox: the simple fact you start with a disclaimer makes me doubt :D
<gatox> and added one more test now
<gatox> nessita, jejeje trust me.... i'm telling you to avoid stress
<gatox> jejee
<nessita> lol
<dobey> in soviet russia, test runs you!
<gatox> jejjee
<dobey> nessita: ok, i think all the stable-3-0 branches are version 2.99 now :)
<nessita> dobey: great, thanks!
<gatox> EOD..... see you tomorrow!! :D
<alecu> bye gatox!
<nessita> bye gatox
<alecu> gatox, I'll re-review your branch, see you tomorrow.
<gatox> alecu, ok.... let me know if the change has sense for you
<karni> ralsina: What's the gastronomic adventure :D?
<dobey> karni: exotic food
<karni> dobey: sounds exciting. and scary ;)
<dobey>  brb; gotta run to post
<dobey> back
<nessita> dobey: can I have a quick review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/package-utils/+merge/84173 ?>
<nessita> dobey: I will update the packaging dailes after that
<dobey> meh, the trac for twisted is so slow no
<dobey> now
<dobey> nessita: +1
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
#ubuntuone 2011-12-02
<JamesTait> Merry Friday, everyone! :D
<gatox> Hi people!
<mandel> morning!!!
<mandel> very late morning.. sorry I hat to take the dog to the vet :(
<mandel> gatox, we can start with the FF when ever you are ready :)
<gatox> mandel, is the dog ok?
<mandel> gatox, yeah, he has otitis (no idea how you say that in eng :P )
<mandel> so, in plain words, and ear infection..
<gatox> yep
<gatox> mandel, well.... we can start
<mandel> gatox, I think we should do some reviews for alecu first, do you agree?
<gatox> mandel, i already made some of them..... i'll do it later because i realize that i nneed to download 11.04 for 32 bits for my vm.... i only have for 64
<gatox> but i already review 10.10 and 11.10
<mandel> gatox, oh nice.. then lets do it later :)
<gatox> yep.... i'll download 11.04 now..... and do it after lunch the reviews, when i have it installed
<mandel> gatox, give me a few mins thatn I'm going thrugh my mail an we talk about how to sort the few issue sI found (mainly performance..)
<gatox> ok
<mandel> gatox, ya esta!
<mandel> gatox, so, Y was playing with the app during the weekend, and we cannot fetch the entire tree in the backgroud, if you have to much info it uses waaaaay to many resources :(
<gatox> mandel, ok..... it's an eaasy fix..... instead of doing in background...... we can use the loading icon when the user expand that folder..... and when the info arrive, call the same function that i implement and that will do the rest
<gatox> we have to listen to expandItem signal
<gatox> let's do this:
<gatox> mandel, tell me which method from the client call when does happend, i will give that mmethod the path of the folder..... and the client should emit a signal that is going to be connected to my load_leaf method when the info arrive....
<gatox> do you agree?
<gatox> which method from the client TO call*
<mandel> gatox, I think the best would be to have a signal in the centre widget so that I connect any method I want :P
<mandel> later we can clean that up hehe
<mandel> gatox, I was think a leafNodeClieck(path) or somthing of the type
<gatox> ok.... i can propagate the expandItem (from QTreeWidget) to the central
<gatox> ok..... i'll create that signal now
<gatox> mandel, update your branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/+junk/db_to_u1_ui
<gatox> it has a semi working DnD
<gatox> i need to twik a little to allow DnD in more areas and if the user is dragging a folder, copy all the content of the folder.... give me a couple of minutes and i'll have that
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'll merge/pull and will work on getting the client to be connected :)
<gatox> grrrreat........ i'll finish the DnD with all the functions now.... and then we can talk what i should do?? (or i can style some more things and work in the pictures slider if there isn't somethign else)
<mandel> gatox, where is the load_leafs method, I forgot :P
<gatox> in tree_explorer
<gatox> from central you should connect your signal from the client to that
<gatox> i can add a method in the accounts if you want to avoid write something like: self.uaccount.tree.leaf_method
<mandel> gatox, I'm in central, I did not know where was the signal :)
<gatox> mumble a sec?
<mandel> gatox, hm.. now that you mention, I think is better to do it with two, one that is the one raised when the user clicks, the other when I am done getting the data
<mandel> gatox, sure mumble
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I already did the changes for the clients
<gatox> mandel, i'm finishing here
<mandel> gatox, sweet, if that works we can move to the d&d and get that working, as soon as that is done, we should think what else is needed to make it an alpha 1
<mandel> gatox, maybe adding the account info..
<gatox> mandel, yes, it's almost working.... just a little tweak
<mandel> \o/
<gatox> mandel, tell me which method to call on leafNodeClicked
<gatox> and which signal are you emitting
<mandel> gatox, let me push the code to my branch so that you can merge..
<gatox> mandel, ok!
<duanedesign> WebClientError 400 Invalid consumer  <--is their a way for the user to resolve this?
<mandel> gatox, lp:~mandel/+junk/db_to_u1
<gatox> merging....
<mandel> gatox, the method to load the child is def get_child(self, path):
<gatox> roger that
<mandel> gatox, the signal is content_loaded = pyqtSignal(dict, str, name='contentLoaded')
<gatox> mmmmmm i'm not seeing those methods
<gatox> should be in u1_client and dropbox_client?
<gatox> ahhhh i found them
<mandel> gatox, they should be there..
<mandel> gatox, let me know when they are done and I'll try the app
<gatox> mandel, yes, sorry, i found them
<gatox> mandel, it's done
<gatox> but i'm having again an issue with the reactor:
<mandel> gatox, sweet, pulling
<gatox>    raise error.ReactorAlreadyInstalledError("reactor already installed")
<mandel> gatox, weird.. let me check
<gatox> twisted.internet.error.ReactorAlreadyInstalledError: reactor already installed
<mandel> gatox, yeah, that is due to the clients importing the reactor
<mandel> gatox, you have to move them inside the Accounts..
<mandel> gatox, I'll do that
 * mandel hates that already installed reactor thing..
<gatox> ahhhhhhh sorry
<mandel> gatox, no problem :)
<gatox> i forgot why that was there
<mandel> gatox, ok, I fixed it and got the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/756982/
<mandel> gatox, you can pull the fixed version here: lp:~mandel/+junk/db_to_u1
<gatox> cool
<gatox> not so cool
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> fixing...
<mandel> gatox, should be easy to fix ;)
<gatox> yes
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh i forgot to do some cleaning..... REALLY easy fix
<mandel> sweet :)
<gatox> mandel, done
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<mandel> gatox, sweet, let me pull
<mandel> ralsina, buenas!
<ralsina> I heard a rumour about something being released today? ;-)
<mandel> gatox, I'm trying to fix some issues with the u1client and the rest api..
<gatox> mandel, ok, no problem.... i'm finishing with DnD
<mandel> ralsina, that is the idea :)
<mandel> gatox, did you connect the signals?
<gatox> mandel, yes, check the connect_signals method in central_widget
<gatox> and that method is being called in the __init__ of the accounts
<mandel> gatox, you forgot one ;)
<gatox> which one?
<mandel> gatox, self.leafNodeClicked.connect(self.client.get_child)
<mandel> :P
<gatox> oh right
<mandel> gatox, the update_leaf(self, item) seems not to be working :(
<mandel> gatox, I added print statements and I see nothing
<gatox> mandel, that was working last week
<gatox> ahhhhhhh
<gatox> the new method
<gatox> mandel, modified the signal like this: itemExpanded(QTreeWidgetItem*)
<gatox> add the *
<mandel> gatox, ok
<gatox> that should work
<alecu> und helo!
 * alecu loves "I think we should do some reviews for alecu first"
<nessita> alecu: hi there! I'm installing the dev envs so I can do reviews :-)
<alecu> it makes me feel all like this: http://500px.com/photo/1538884
<alecu> nessita, coooool!!!!!
<mandel> gatox, so, we have a problem, when the root node is expanded we are sending the signal and we get confused..
<gatox> mmmm why?
<mandel> gatox, no idea.. let me debug a little
<gatox> mandel, ok.... let me know if i can do anything
<gatox> i'm almost done here
<mandel> gatox, I push a branh with some print statements
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, there are two things, one, when the mouse goes over the tree it requests to get the info of the child WTF?
<gatox> i needed to change something here in order to be able to use clone
<mandel> gatox, and the load folder seems not to work
<gatox> mandel, ok.... i'll take a look at that now
<mandel> gatox, items = folderStructure.get(folder, [None, None]) returns [None, None]
<mandel> gatox, while you take a look at that I'll do a setup.py for the rest api lib
 * mandel lunch
<gatox> mandel, ping
<gatox> more good news :D
<gatox> or not..... depends on taste :P
<mandel> gatox, tell me
 * mandel back
<gatox> mandel, update your branch with miine
<gatox> DnD is complete.... i added more verifications to check the state of some operations.... and modify the toolbar style (about this one... let mme know if you like it or not)
<mandel> ok, on it
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> gatox, we are nearly there..
<gatox> mandel, yes!! :D
<mandel> gatox, we have a small issue loading the leafs, the loading buttons does not get updated..
<dobey> i guess no thing today then :)
<dobey> mandel: 2 days until drinking with gatox :)
<gatox> djejejjeje
<mandel> \o/
<gatox> dobey, i imagine both of you in the floor not taking so well your alcohol
<gatox> jejejej
<mandel> dobey, could you believe that I got a friend request from the owner of the pub where I drink gin&tonic.. I accepted ofcourse hehe
<dobey> yeah you said that :P
<gatox> you have to say: Challenge accepted :P jeje
<dobey> although, will have to not get gatox too drunk
<dobey> don't want him ruining the hotel room :)
<mandel> dobey, a virtue is a middle point between to excesses :P
<mandel> lets get him a little drunk each day
<dobey> hehe
<gatox> jejejjeje
 * gatox is afraid...
<ralsina> "A man needs a vice, so he can stop when his doctor tells him to" Mark Twain
<alecu> ralsina, http://bit.ly/a-real-man-s-vice
<alecu> mandel, ping
<ralsina> alecu: that
<ralsina> alecu: that's a VISE
<alecu> ralsina, oh, you are right :-)
<mandel> alecu, pong
<alecu> ralsina, well, it's vice in british
<dobey> pfft, british
<dobey> America, Fuck Yeah!
<gatox> dobey, america didn't allow to let me in ¬¬
<gatox> jjee
<gatox> north america :P
<dobey> gatox: we discriminate indiscriminately
<gatox> jejjeje
<dobey> we can't let just anyone come and enjoy the wonders of our greatness
<dobey> hopefully rhythmbox packages build this time
<dobey> yay
<dobey> well it built the dsc and uploaded it to the ppa anyway
<alecu> it's a bit late to start saying "me", right???
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> for some reason I don't notice this late standup before the time passes
 * ralsina sets the alarm clock
<dobey> finally!
<nessita> che gatox
<nessita> gatox: can you please finish this review?https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82738  otherwise tarmac will not land it with a needs info from you :-)
<nessita> gatox: ping?
<mandel> nessita, he is having lunch
<nessita> mandel: how dare him? :-)
<mandel> nessita, yeah, I've notices he has put on some weight ;)
<gatox> nessita, pong!
<nessita> gatox: can you please finish this review?https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82738  otherwise tarmac will not land it with a needs info from you :-)
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, ok
<gatox> mandel,  ¬¬
<mandel> gatox, I said nothing ;)
<mandel> hehehe
<gatox> nessita, accepted..... going back to lunch now!
<nessita> gatox: enjoy!
<dobey> speaking of lunch, i should get some
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> lunchtime here as well!!!
<gatox> brb in 5min!
<mandel> gatox, I need to go, we continue during the sprint, ok?
 * alecu goes to have lunch, buy toner, a wireless phone set and a replacement cooler for his desktop
<alecu> see you laters people!
<gatox> mandel, ook
<gatox> i'll finish the context mennu and start working in another feature
<gatox> mandel, did you submit more code?
<gatox> to pull that and keep working with the last things
<mandel> gatox, I'll do a push
<gatox> great
<gatox> alecu, bye!
<mandel> gatox, done
 * mandel EOW :P
<gatox> awesome!!
<mandel> see you all in BA!
<gatox> mandel, see you!
<dobey> hrmm
<nessita> dobey: ping
<nessita> dobey: question, any idea why tarmac is using newest u1devtools for running tests for natty on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/timestamp-autofix-1-4/+merge/82738 ?
<dobey> nessita: because it's on 11.04, because we have to run all the new stuff there due to the twisted reactor issue :-/
<nessita> dobey: but 1-4 is natty (11.04)
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> shouldn't that be using the release devtools, and not nightlies?
<dobey> nessita: ideally; but because we have to land trunk branches on 11.04, it has the nightlies stuff installed
<nessita> dobey: I understand now, thanks
<dobey> nessita: but so close on the reactor, so we can probably fix it on monday, or split up the config into 2 different instances of 11.04; one for actual 11.04 branches, and one for the oneiric/precise bits
<nessita> dobey: right, I think that if we're really close on the reactor stuff, we should wait on that one
<dobey> of course, using the new devtools will also cause the same issue for the stable-2-0 stuff
<dobey> nessita: actually, that -1-4 is oneiric, not natty
<nessita> dobey: you're right
<dobey> but same issue
<nessita> right
<dobey> nessita: is it ok to fix this on monday?
<nessita> dobey: yeah
<dobey> ok, remind me on monday :)
<nessita> dobey: me and alecu will ;-)
<nessita> thanks!
<Uber_Geek> Morning
<Uber_Geek> Has anyone else had problems with the Windows UO app not syncing files?
<Uber_Geek> i keep seeing "ssl handshake failure" in the logs
<nessita> Uber_Geek: hi there!
<nessita> Uber_Geek: that means that our servers are overloaded, you need to wait a little bit that syncdaemon retries to connect
<nessita> Uber_Geek: basically, the error is not client nor OS dependent, but it comes from our servers
<nessita> Uber_Geek: how long have you been seeing this?
<nessita> gatox: confirmed that we can do the webcheckin
<gatox> nessita, aweome
<gatox> thanks!
<nessita> gatox: the flight is at 8:40pm, so we should be there by 19:30-45 if not having any bag to drop
<nessita> gatox: sooner if you want to check in some lugagge
<gatox> nessita, yep.... i'll be 19 or 18:30 probably.....
<nessita> gatox: 19 should be more than fine :-)
<gatox> okkkk
<dobey> how is the volcano?
<gatox> nessita, checkin done!
<nessita> gatox: awesome
<gatox> :D
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know, quiet... sometimes the hashes complicates the flights but mostly depends on the weather
<Uber_Geek> Sorry Stepped away, was having it for at least the last two days, but it appears to have synced since this mornings
<Uber_Geek> Thanks nessita
<nessita> Uber_Geek: let us know if the problem persist
<Uber_Geek> nessita: will do
<nessita> dobey: I haven't heard of flight cancellations since a couple of weeks now
<dobey> that's good :)
<dobey> whoot
<dobey> upgrade ftw
<dobey> meh; in flight wifi would be useful if i could use it on the long flight, and not just the flight to atlanta
<ralsina> there is no in flight wifi to argentina on any airline :-(
<dobey> ralsina: well i think Delta for example only offers it on domestic flights, and not intl; most airlines are like this i think
<dobey> ralsina: of course, i could probably just tether instead. :)
<ralsina> dobey: I don'tknow how well phones manage swtching towers at 500mph :-)
<dobey> ralsina: probably just fine. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c6NvQPioPFI#t=205s
<dobey> "Well he can't outrun radio." "300,000 km/s… of pain."
<ralsina> he
<dobey> whee, checked in
<dobey> i will definitely be taking advantage of my sky priority benefits
<gatox> EOD..... see you on monday!..... or sunday :P
<gatox> bye!
<dobey> sunday
<dobey> at the bar
<gatox> :P
<nessita> I'm soon eoding
<dobey> cheers nessita
<nessita> dobey: have a safe trip!
<dobey> you too
<cjohnston> what would be the most appropriate place for a bug against the dashboard
<dobey> on the web site?
<dobey> ubuntuone-servers
<cjohnston> dobey: thanks
#ubuntuone 2011-12-03
<cjohnston> if someone has time, could you please read through Bug #899465 and let me know if it makes sense or if I have explained it poorly please.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 899465 in ubuntuone-servers "Dashboard offers to buy more space, but doesn't tell you how much free space you have (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/899465
<dobey> cjohnston: yes; sounds right
<cjohnston> thanks dobey
<MarkusH> hey there
<MarkusH> anybody there who can fix an issue on https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud/ ?
<MarkusH> the trailing slash at https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/cloud/#get_apifile_storagev1volumes is wrong. I get 404 response when I try to access that page
<MarkusH> oh, and another thing I'd like you to change in the documentation, is the missing '~' sign for the last 4 urls on the previously pasted link
<dobey> MarkusH: file a bug against ubuntuone-servers on launchpad about it, please
<MarkusH> dobey: ok, I'll do that
#ubuntuone 2011-12-04
<Doodie> is it now possible to sync other folders to ubuntuone?
#ubuntuone 2012-11-26
<mandel> Morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Monday!
<dobey> whee
<makdel> dobey, hello!
<dobey> hi broken keyboard mandel
<dobey> or you just can't spell your own name now? :)
<makdel> dobey, it seems that we are not going to be many today, karni is ill and is a holiday in ar
<makdel> dobey, he, I'm stupid :P
<mandel> dobey, much better :)
<dobey> hehe
<mmcc> hi folks
<dobey> hi mmcc
<mandel> mmcc, o/
<mandel> dobey, mmcc, what time do we have the standup?
<mandel> if we have one, 'cause is just the 3 of us + brian (or so I think)
<mmcc> mandel:  I'm checking on bug 1061901 with current trunk, I think brian fixed it with https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-setproxy-windows-workaround/+merge/130626
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061901 in Ubuntu Single Sign On Client "webclient tests broken on windows: setProxy fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061901
<mmcc> mandel: in 20 minutes, according to the calendar
<dobey> mandel: in ~22 minutes, but if it's just us few, i'd say skip it
<mandel> dobey, I think the same
<mandel> mmcc, hm... I wonder what was going on, did you see it happening on mac or linux?
 * dobey needs to file his expenses today though
<dobey> mandel: mvo is apparently around somewhere today too no? :)
<mandel> dobey, uh, I forgot about him, sorry
<mvo> dobey: hello
<mmcc> mandel: IIRC there was a function that only existed in some new qt version or something - I don't remember seeing it on mac, but I might not have checked
<mvo> I'm here, just finished (again!) my unity sc-integration branch, lets hope its really finished this time around :)
<dobey> but yeah, half the team is gone
<mandel> mvo, hehe I have the problems landing things in unity
<mvo> mandel: :)
 * mvo crosses fingers
<dobey> mvo: is software-center the only project we (client engineering) ship for the consumer apps side of things?
 * mvo scratches head
<mvo> dobey: I think so
<mmcc> mandel: confirmed that this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntu-sso-client/nam-setproxy-windows-workaround/+merge/130626 fixes that bug, so I set it to fix committed.
<dobey> hrmm
 * mandel looks
<mandel> mmcc, bummer, we have started working around bugs in diff lib versions.. I wonder if it is better to ship windows and mac with the same qt version as on linux
<mandel> mmcc, will 'in theory' easy the pain with these type of things
<mmcc> mandel: do all the supported versions of linux have the same version of qt?
<dobey> mandel: we have to support multiple qt versions on linux
<mandel> mmcc, no ^
<dobey> mandel: we are going to have to do these sorts of things regardless of what versions we ship on mac/win
<mandel> dobey, mmcc, which means that that should be failing on previews versions, right?
<dobey> mandel: no. but that check is wrong; we should check the qt version, not the platform, to determine when to make that call
<dobey> or pyqt version rather
<mmcc> mandel: maybe - see brian's comments on the merge, he suspected a bug in pyqt, maybe that doesn't happen on linux?
<mvo> is it broken on all platforms in this version?
<mmcc> oh dobey's right - it's the pyqt version, not the qt version
<mandel> we should double check.. I would not be surprised if it is a platform specific bug...
<dobey> i suspect it's not a platform-specific bug
<dobey> but a pyqt-version-specific change
<mandel> dobey, we don't have tarmac running on old versions of ubuntu, do we?
<mandel> would be something nice to have...
<dobey> mandel: yes, but we don't land trunk on them; we do have nightlies building on them though, and the nightlies run the tests
<dobey> mandel: but if the test isn't correct, it doesn't necessarily mean anything if it passes when it should fail :)
<mandel> dobey, yes, that is one of the flaws of tests, you can write them to pass or they can have bugs :)
<mandel> dobey, lets do tdd on our tests
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> mvo, dobey, mmcc, you decide if we do the standup, if we do it has to be in #u1-client due to my work :(
<mmcc> for the systems that run the nightlies - how do (did) they get their pyqt versions? getting old pyqt versions is a problem
<mvo> mandel: I would say lets do a short one
<dobey> mmcc: they use what's in the ubuntu archive
<dobey> mandel: i say skip it :)
<mandel> mmcc, is you call
<dobey> where's brian?
<mmcc> I'd vote for a quick one. phone it in if you like
<mandel> mmcc, well, lets do a quick one over #u1-client internal channel, is a matter of writing the notes..
<mmcc> mandel, this could use a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launch-separate-darwin-menu/+merge/135268
<mmcc> also rockstar is on deck for reviews today. do we have rockstar here?
<mandel> mmcc, on it
<mmcc> we need a bot to remember who's on the team.
<mmcc> brb
<dobey> mmcc: https://launchpad.net/~online-services-clienteng
<dobey> mmcc: rockstar is on swap day today
<mmcc> dobey: ah, ok thanks
<mandel> mmcc, I like the fact that we use subprocess, but is there a reason why we don't use the runner we already have under sso utils (I hate that module, but since it is there...)
<mandel> mmcc, I'm talking about https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launch-separate-darwin-menu/+merge/135268
<dobey> mmcc: won't that also potentially launch multiple copies of the menu?
<dobey> or does the menu do ipc and keep itself unique?
<mandel> good point, we might need to use the trick we have atm with control panel
<mandel> and sd, right?
<dobey> i'm not sure if the other runner module code helps with that case or not, either
<mandel> dobey, it does not AFAIK and i'd love to kill it, is buggy
<mmcc> sorry, was afk there - the menu process doesn't try to keep itself unique, but the branch instantiates the menubariconlauncher after control panel has done its own unique app checking -- so if we launch CP multiple times, we don't launch the menu multiple times.
<dobey> mmcc: but if you close the control panel, and then run it again, does it not open a new menu process?
<dobey> mmcc: it's understandable if cp is already running, but what if it's not?
<mmcc> It hasn't in my testing, no. now I need to double check to see if I can explain why :)
<mmcc> so running the menu process twice (via popen or the shell) doesn't start two menu processes. the second one just silently does nothing. this is the expected behavior for mac apps, and it's handled by default by the cocoa framework. (which is why our qt apps don't also do it)
<mandel> mmcc, go for cocoa! I wonder, is it possible to add a test for this in case this ever changes?
<dobey> mmcc: ah ok. so it's just impossible to run the same cocoa process twice?
<mmcc> mandel: not totally impossible. you can use 'open -n' on the shell to force it to start a new process, but I'm not sure what mechanism that uses
<dobey> ah ok
<mmcc> mandel, not sure about adding a test, what exactly do you want to test? I wouldn't expect the basic process running stuff in cocoa to ever change on us…
<mandel> mmcc, that there is only one process that is ran.. maybe starting one and asserting that the second one is not.. but I don't know how
<mmcc> assert sys.platform == 'darwin'
<dobey> alright, need to get lunch; bbiab
<mandel> EOD here, mmcc I'll finish the review tom early in my morning
<mandel> see you all tom!
<mmcc> ok, bye mandel!
<dobey> who to beg for reviews now
<dobey> oh brian is on holiday today
<dobey> mmcc: so i guess it's just us left for today
<mmcc> yeah, if you have a review for me, shoot.
<mmcc> btw, how did you see that brian is on holiday? is there a listing somewhere I don't know about?
<dobey> there's a 'holiday/leave calendar' on canonical admin
<mmcc> oh, yeah I guess I remember seeing that. thanks
<dobey> mmcc: i have 3 branches that i proposed during the sprint…
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client-gnome/kill-share-contacts/+merge/134296
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/no-msg-menu/+merge/134467
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/no-msg-menu/+merge/134465
<mmcc> ok, I'll take a look
<dobey> mmcc: also, do you know the correct process for https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/ on Mac?
<dobey> hrmm, the Ubuntu version of that needs to be updated as well
<mmcc> dobey: yes, I recently sent chaselivingston some details about that, I'm not sure if he was planning to update that page or not.
<chaselivingston> mmcc: …oops
<dobey> ah
<chaselivingston> mmcc: let me see if i can find that
<mmcc> hrm, actually it wasn't that specifically. I'll send an email with the full details
<dobey> great
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah ok, whew. thought i had lost it
<mmcc> chaselivingston: no, in retrospect I think it was just on IRC or something :)
<chaselivingston> mmcc: ah ok
<mmcc> ok chaselivingston , I sent you the instructions. let me know if you need extra detail or if I should send them to anyone else too
<chaselivingston> mmcc: thanks, i'll add those to the faq
<chaselivingston> dobey: ^^^
<dobey> cool, thanks
<mmcc> so, our proxy tunnel runner works from source but not frozen for OSX. it also doesn't log any errors and just uses the plain t.i.reactor version of connectSSL when it can't start the proxy tunnel
<dobey> mmcc: did you get a chance to look at my branches btw?
<mmcc> dobey: still in the queue, sorry - I was thinking I'd be out of the weeds with this proxy question sooner, so I kept digging on it. I'll look now.
<dobey> oh. what's wrong with the proxy?
<dobey> well i think it's time for me to call it a day for now at least. later!
<mmcc> whoops, missed you there. bye. as for the proxy - the basic issue is that the proxy tunnel is not being started on os x, and so we don't use the system-configured proxy. also we're not logging that fact.
#ubuntuone 2012-11-27
<mmcc> ok, I have to go now. Should be able to come back later and clean up my branch to run the tunnel correctly and make the logs more useful.
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
<mandel> morning all!
<karni> Morning mandel o/
<mandel> karni, hello! feeling better?
<karni> Hi :) Yeah, thanks mandel, much beter.
<mandel> karni, did you manage to use canonical admin to put the day as a sick one?
<mandel> karni, else you can talk with hr and say you got it wrong, should not be a problem
<karni> Not yet. I asked twice, got no response.
<karni> Will ask them again today about it.
<karni> I initially used a holiday day.
<mandel> karni, take a look at canonical admin who is our hr person, I think is clear
<mandel> karni, let me take a look for you
<mandel> karni, I think you have to ping clan in the hr channel
<karni> We have a dedicated hr person? Will do :)
<karni> Thanks mandel
<mandel> karni, FAIK yes, each group has one, but they change them and is hard to keep track of them :)
<karni> :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<mandel> gatox, fancy to do a quick mumble so I can explain you some changes I did to move with the dash stuff?
<gatox> mandel, ok! opening mumble
<mandel> gatox, awesome :)
<gatox> mandel, wait......
<gatox> installing mumble
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> ouch!
<gatox> mandel, done
<gatox> on mumble
<ralsina_> morning!
<karni> o/
<gatox> ralsina_, karni o/
<karni> hiya gatox
<ralsina_> aloha gatox!
<ralsina_> gatox: you coming to buenos aires this weekend, right?
<gatox> ralsina_, yap!
<ralsina_> gatox: I have to give you my old kindle for Walter Alini
<ralsina_> gatox: when do you arrive?
<gatox> ralsina_, friday night
<gatox> ralsina_, and i leave sunday morning
<ralsina_> gatox: ok, so we can't meet. I'll have to go through facundobatista :-)
<gatox> ralsina_, jeje okkk
<ralsina_> gatox: I am leaving for cordoba on friday night, coming back on sunday night ;-)
<ralsina_> but not the right part of cordoba to deliver the kindle
<gatox> jejej
<ralsina_> logistics are evil
<gatox> ralsina_, i hope we have better luck with the kindle delivery this time
<gatox> jejee
<ralsina_> gatox: right!
<ralsina_> you suck at delivering kindles ;-)
<gatox> heyyy
<gatox> i cover the loses
<ralsina_>  jk
<ralsina_> yeah, you didn't really have to
<ralsina_> so if you lose this one, don't ;-)
<gatox> jejejee
<gatox> i already learn the lesson to carry every tech stuff with me
<ralsina_> gatox, karni, mandel_lunch: any reviews needed?
<ralsina_> I have a little dead time before alecu arrives
<karni> ralsina_: I need to split some code for proposals, so not yet.
<gatox> ralsina_, nop...
<karni> I'm fine today.
<ralsina_> karni, gatox: ack
 * ralsina_ looks at houston
 * ralsina_ goes make some coffee
<karni> rockstar: Have you seen my question from few days back about play queue? You said there's nothing holding us back from allowing the user to enqueue two same songs on a list, whilst your general use flow of "play queue/content" seems there's no possibility the same track will make it twice onto a "play queue".
<karni> rockstar: Is that right?
<gatox> ralsina_, i need to leave to do some errans..... i'll be back as soon as possible
<ralsina_> gatox: ack
<dobey> brb
<madel> ralsina_, nop
<alecu> hello all!
<dobey> hola alecu
<karni> rockstar: ping
<JanC> hm, there is a bug on https://one.ubuntu.com/music-store/ --> it shows prices in "£" instead of in "€" like the rest of the pages in the store do (for me)
<JanC> where should I report bugs for the U1MS website?
<madel> beuno, take a look at that ^
<beuno> JanC, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+filebug
<JanC> okay, will search if it doesn't exist yet and otherwise file a new bug
<dobey> madel: misspelled your name again? :)
 * mandel is stupid
<JanC> I was also going to ask whether the "n" on his keyboard was broken  ☺
<mandel> all, I need to switch places, will be 5 mins
<mmcc> hi everybody
<JanC> so, here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/1083647
<JanC> seems like that bug is private by default, should I make it public?
<beuno> JanC, we can take it from here, thanks!
<JanC> okay, was just wondering if it might be better to make it "findable" for other users  ☺
<dobey> JanC: i think it's just that all bugs against ubuntuone-servers are probably private by default. feel free to make your bug public if there's no personal info in it
<briancurtin> mmcc: i saw your email from a few days ago about the updater - i'm cranking that out right now, need to add the cert checking part of it. i pushed the basics to https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-control-panel/updater - need to hook it up to u1cp on startup next
<JanC> dobey: okay, that's what I was thinking already
<mmcc> briancurtin: cool, thanks. I'll be available for quick reviews, let me know if I can help out otherwise
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<dobey> jeepers. my evolution is using 3 GB virtual and 258 MB RES
<davmor2> dobey: thunderbird here is using 2GB virt and 531 MB Res I'm not entirely sure which is worse :D
<dobey> more RES is probably worse, but i mean, really
<dobey> also chromium still has no way to open links in a new window? :(
<davmor2> dobey: at least evolution has the ability to port settings/address book and not be 14GB plus it can do calendars, tasks, notes (okay admittedly not well but still there)
<dobey> yes it does a bunch of stuff i don't really need
<davmor2> dobey: yeah I need some of them though so have had to install separate apps for them well calendaring is lightning but that isn't allowed to tie into the calendar indicator oh no sirey
<dobey> davmor2: just install evolution and add your google calendars to it, and use the web site to manage events or something if you don't want to actually use evolution :)
<davmor2> dobey: I like to keep as close to the defaults as possible in order to break^W test things
<gatox> ok....... eod here!! (although i need to keep reinstalling everything :S)... see you tomorrow!
<ralsina_> EOD for me. See you guys tomorrow!
<karni> Take care o/
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-11-28
<mmcc> later, will be back tonight to test this proxy-tunnel exe finding branch on win/linux
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<gatox_ultra> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going? managed to fix the compilation issues?
<gatox> mandel, manage to reinstall everything..... i'm installing some missing depedencies and to restart compilation
<mandel> gatox, ok, let me know if you need any help, atm I'm removing the header hack
<gatox> mandel, ok...... in theory i finish with the error branch, and i was going to implement the detection oof that preview in libunity and move forward with that
<gatox> mandel, i justtttttttttt realize that the folder with libunity, unity and nux with everything compiled (plus 3 branches of that) is 5gb
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, it makes us feel smarter ;)
<gatox> jejejeje
<alecu> hello everyone!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<karni> Good morning!
 * gatox compiling compiling compiling
<gatox> karni, o/
<karni> \o
<gatox> karni, give me 5 o/\o
<gatox> jejeje
 * karni high fives gatox o/\o
<karni> heheh
<mandel> gatox_, gatox you guys ran out of hd space and the compiler is complaining abou it
<gatox> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<gatox> mandel, TRUE!
<gatox> mandel, all the problems!!!!! \o/
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> lol
<ralsina_> good morning
<karni> o/
<gatox> ralsina_, hi
<mandel> ralsina_, morning!
<ralsina_> morning gatox, mandel!
<mandel> ralsina_, good news for you, we do not longer have the title hack :)
<ralsina_> and karni
<ralsina_> yay
 * ralsina_ does the happy dance
<karni> morning :)
<ralsina_> mandel: clarify, you mean you have a branch that fixes it?
<ralsina_> mandel: or is it really gone gone, ding dong the witch is dead gone?
<mandel> ralsina_, I have the following: a branch that exposes payment previews in libunity, a branch of unity-lens-music that uses it, a branch ol unity that uses it with no checks on the title but the typo of preview (base payment preview class)
<ralsina_> mandel: awesome
<mandel> ralsina_, so it is gone and should allow unity work correctly with all payment previews as long as they extend from PaymentPreview
<ralsina_> mandel: now let's make those stop being branches :-)
<mandel> ralsina_, I need to do some clean ups and will propose step by step
<ralsina_> mandel: awesome*2
<karni> ralsina_: FYI last night I found a peculiar bug, which seems to use different SQL projection for two consecutive, same db queries. I'll continue looking into that now.
<ralsina_> karni: that does sound peculiar
<karni> You can imagine me throwing wtf's at 4 AM :/ (and no, I wasn't tired at that point, other than tired with this bug)
<mandel> gatox, how do you feel trying to compile by branches and get them running in your machine?
<gatox> mandel, "by branches" or "my branches"?
<mandel> gatox, you should be interested in the changes I made in unity and libunity to use gir so that we no longer need to check the title
<gatox> mandel, send them this way...... which is the worst thing that could happend? need to restart everything again for 50000 time...... ja! that doesn't scares me anymore!
<gatox> jeje
 * alecu looks up "sql projection"
<mandel> gatox, they area lp:~mandel/avani/libunity-add-music-payment and lp:~mandel/avani/generic-payment-preview
<ralsina_> alecu: what goes after SELECT :-)
<mandel> gatox, the generic one is based on the work you have done in the creation of a base class
<ralsina_> alecu: that's what you get when you let the wrong people do language design (yet if you consider a database as a multi-dimensional space, where each column is a space, it makes lots of sense)
<ralsina_> "is a dimension" I meant
<alecu> """it's a function which takes an input (e.g. a database row) and produces an output (e.g. one of the columns from the row, or perhaps some calculation based on multiple columns)."""
<mandel> alecu, if you use the above mentioned branch of libunity you will be able to compile lp:~mandel/avani/unity-lens-music.ubuntuone-purchase-take2 which is based on the work you did in the scope but uses the new preview class (I need to do the same for the error page)
<alecu> mandel: awesome!
<ralsina_> alecu: like I said "what you put after SELECT"
<ralsina_> and before FROM
<ralsina_> or WHERE
<alecu> yes, my intuition told me the same regarding space and geometric projections, but the definitions seem to be contradictory
<alecu> or at least slightly non equal.
<ralsina_> it uses custom dimensions ;-)
<alecu> karni: what did you meant by "sql projection" in your statement above?
<gatox> mandel, now i'm going to start compiling your branches......  i need to do a unity --replace after with your branches?
<karni> ralsina_: exactly what ralsina said. what goes after SELECT (sorry, didn't read last few lines)
<karni> alecu: The problem is:
<karni> alecu: initial projection is [_id, song_id, song_title, ...]
<mandel> gatox, nah, just run the dash from the build dir
<karni> alecu: and if you load the screen the second time, [playlists_songs._id, songs.song_id, song_title, ...]
<karni> alecu: The problem is there are many layers of abstraction
<mandel> gatox, although to see it working also compile and run lp:~mandel/avani/unity-lens-music.ubuntuone-purchase-take2
<gatox> mandel, ah ok
<karni> alecu: CursorLoader <- Loader <- ContentProvider <- SQLiteDatabaseHelper <- SQL
<mandel> gatox, that has the scope that creates the preview, and as soon as we have you erro page we can do a full test :)
<ralsina_> karni: you are probably getting a side effect of "optimization"
<karni> ralsina_: Well, I'll tell you one more detail!
<mandel> gatox, if you take a look at the standalone payment app you will notice that it uses all the unity protocol methods to create the preview model, that is the extra work that had to be done :)
<mandel> super easy
<karni> ralsina_: metadata speed up works fine, is tested along content provider operations, and works only in SyncService. *If* we want to delete an item from a playlist, we need the _id column from playlists_songs, and the rest of columns (LEFT JOIN) from the songs table.
<karni> ralsina_: To make that work, _id is mapped to playlists_songs._id, and delete works as expected, but that breaks the album view (and I do _not_ know why, because it should NOT be touching this part of content provider, this is not what this content resolves to).
<ralsina_> karni: sigh
<karni> ralsina_: To make things funny, if I disable that column mapping, so _id maps to songs._id (in the playlists_songs view), album view has proper projection!
<karni> Now, that's a "wtf"
<ralsina_> karni: I am guessing you ran into a bug somewhere in the stack
<ralsina_> karni: which of course, helps you not at all
<karni> ralsina_: Yes, I would assume so.
<karni> heheh
<karni> Well, I'll do my best.
 * karni dives back in
<ralsina_> karni: advice from running into similar things: change order of things in your query and see what happens
<ralsina_> karni: of course it's a fragile "solution" if it works
<karni> ralsina_: :D
<karni> I may try that :)!
 * karni was hoping to move that card forward yesterday
<ralsina_> could be a limitation in sqlite's left join, it has not ben the most robust thing in the world
<alecu> karni: can you try forcing the sql statement you want instead of letting the ORM build it?
<karni> alecu: I thought of that. Sadly, CursorLoader (a thing that loads stuff into a Cursor asynchronously, cursor backing your list of items) expects a content Uri, projection, ect
<karni> READ: bases on content provider. So the answer is 'no'.
<ralsina_> karni: example of  "left join in sqlite used to be broken" http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.db.sqlite.general/73075
<karni> ralsina_: heh :/
<karni> Programming. Expect the unexpected.
<alecu> ralsina_: that's march 2012. I guess most androids are running a version of sqlite that's older than that for sure!
<alecu> ralsina_: so, yes: it should still be broken.
<ralsina_> alecu: the bug was introduced in the immediately previous version
<mandel> gatox, I'm moving to add the tests to the preview, which I think is one of my lasts tasks until you need help with the gir of the error page
<gatox> mandel, ack..... now i'm compiling your branches....... it seems to be going ok...... after that i need to go back to compile error-preview check if the standalone works ok...... and do the hack change for that branch
<mandel> lunch time
<karni> alecu: You asked about projection, here's how it looks like: https://pastebin.canonical.com/79253/
<karni> alecu: note first 2-3 columns in [ brackets ]
<ralsina_> karni: that's a whole load of fail :-(
<karni> sounds about right :/
<ralsina_> it's clearly broken generated sql, since there's no way both are righ
<ralsina_> karni: how about doing a two-step query and filtering clientside? too slow?
 * karni thinks
<karni> As if that projection was cached.
<karni> ralsina_: I'll give myself a moment longer to understand the underlying problem. Otherwise, I'll disable delete from playlist just for time being, and get back to it later.
<ralsina_> karni: sounds good
<dobey> so
<ralsina_> so, dobey!
<dobey> pep8 has royally screwed over my plans of releasing yesterday
<ralsina_> pep8?
<dobey> yep, apparently there is a newer version in raring
<dobey> and it is spouting out a whole new slew of errors
<ralsina_> oh
<gatox> mandel_lunch, let me know when you are around..... need your wisdom :P
<dobey> karni: do you perhaps have an answer for http://askubuntu.com/questions/221782/android-streaming ?
 * karni looks
<karni> joshuahoover: Could you please confirm this user has music streaming enabled? http://askubuntu.com/questions/221782/android-streaming
<joshuahoover> karni: i'm going to have to have him contact support, i don't have enough info to look up his account
<karni> joshuahoover: k, thanks
<karni> alecu: I always thought public static final would mean a constant you can't change. Well, weird things are happening.
<karni> alecu: I print a static final array, pass that array into a method, print the array again, and.. guess what, it changed.
<karni> :O
<ralsina_> public static final const reallyreally
<karni> If it were C++, I would say "haha! that's a seg fault". Well, it's idiot proof Java. How the hell would you change a static final
<karni> Syntax error on token "const"
<karni> heheheeh
<karni> I like the reallyreally part.
<alecu> karni: if it were C++ you could cast and change at will
<ralsina_> alecu: that's pointer-cheating :-)
<karni> alecu: Exactly, I would overwrite that memory block.
<alecu> karni: but on java you are expecting a bit more stability...
<karni> alecu: If you want, I'm happy to show you that (although I don't have a better idea than TeamViewer/VNC)
<karni> oh wait, G+ hangout
<alecu> karni: what are the types that are changing?
<alecu> karni: let's
<karni> public static final String[]
<karni> alecu: let's.. ?:)
<dobey> final Destination[]
<karni> alecu: Wanna see it? Otherwise, I'm nuking my debug stuff, and moving forward. I'm wasting time trying to understand how a static final can change. In my programming carieer I've never had such a pecurliar problem. I blame JVM.
<alecu> karni: sorry, got distracted by the painters that are working on my balcony.
<karni> alecu: np
<alecu> karni: perhaps the sqlite driver is C, and that's changing the string underlying memory?
<karni> alecu: Smart. I'll try passing a copy of that projection!
<karni> alecu: Allow me to say - You just nailed some weird shit! Congrats :)
<alecu> karni: that's my job. Nailing shit.
<karni> alecu: I'll file a bug against.. Android, I think, in my spare time
<karni> alecu: hahahah
<alecu> karni: it gets messy with all the splashing :P
<karni> HAHAHAHHAHAH
<karni> ralsina_: per alecu's suggestion (possibly native C treading my memory), I pass in a copy of the projection, and it solves the problem. That looks like a serious Android but (I think more Android than SQLite, but let's leave that for after hours)
<karni> serious Android *bug
<ralsina_> yeeeeeeeech
<ralsina_> yes, it's a bug in the sqlite java wrapper
<ralsina_> but isn'tjava supposed to box/unbox C strings so they don't break that?
<karni> I never, ever had to pass a copy of a projection. Just because I'm using a mapToTable (maps column to concrete table in a JOIN) doesn't mean it should tread my static finals! ;|
<karni> ralsina_: I don't really know. I'm happy I can move forward, leaving that Android/SQLite wrapper bug for later.
<ralsina_> karni: of course
 * gatox lunch! brb
<mmcc> hi folks…
<mmcc> ralsina_: I saw your note, I'll go look at the kanban
<ralsina_> mmcc: cool, thx!
<gatox> ralsina_, i'm still can't access kanba
<ralsina_> gatox: ask joshuahoover!
<joshuahoover> gatox: i'll have dsowen get that taken care of for you
<gatox> joshuahoover, thx
<dobey> alecu, ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/dirspec/new-pep8-warnings/+merge/136701 if you please :)
<ralsina_> dobey: got it!
<alecu> dobey: +1
<ralsina_> also, align-to-opening-parenthesis sucks
<mmcc> I have a couple of branches pending that could use reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/find-proxy-tunnel-fix-1083832/+merge/136593 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-control-panel/launch-separate-darwin-menu/+merge/135268
<mmcc> the proxy-tunnel one touched windows exe launching code, so briancurtin - if you could take a look at how it works in windows when frozen, that'd be really good
<mmcc> and if anyone wants to look at the mac packaging scripts, there's also this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-windows-installer/add-cocoa-menu/+merge/135284
<briancurtin> mmcc: i'll take a look
<mmcc> briancurtin: thanks
<karni> A simple MP for review, larger one coming up shortly. https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-music/added-missing-dao/+merge/136706
<dobey> ok, need to run for lunch and errands. bbiab
<mmcc> Do we have a writeup anywhere about how we should use the kanban lanes? I have 8 mac tasks in the backlog, am I supposed to assign myself to all of them and move them all to todo, or only the next ones, or what? Not clear on the difference between backlog and todo…
<dobey> mmcc: no idea really :)
<karni> dobey: we talked on internal channel a bit about that
<mandel> adios o/
<karni> bye mandel
<karni> rockstar: How do you save a streamed song, if album is 'Unknown album', artist is 'Unknown artist', and song is 'Unkown title'? You probably don't even think in terms of files, right?
<rockstar> I don't think in terms of files, no.
<karni> rockstar: So you're free to save them by their ids (or you even don't care about that). Nice.
<rockstar> karni, yeah, I save them by an id.
<rockstar> At least, that's what we do now. I may come up with something better when I get to re-writing that part.
<karni> rockstar: ack
<karni> prerequisite: https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-music/added-missing-dao/+merge/136706
<karni> playlists: https://code.launchpad.net/~karni/ubuntuone-android-music/playlist-ux-and-sync/+merge/136731
<karni> Lunch break
<dobey> whee xorg just crashed in some very odd way, again
<dobey> brb
<dobey> alecu, ralsina_: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/new-pep8-warnings/+merge/136801 please
<dobey> well i guess i should just call it a day for now
<dobey> later all
<karni> o/
#ubuntuone 2012-11-29
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<ralsina_> morning mandel!
<ralsina_> and JamesTait!
<JamesTait> Hey ralsina_! :)
<karni> Good morning!
<ralsina_> good morning karni!
<karni> morning ralsina_ o/
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi! o/
<mandel> gatox, I have some problems with my code, give me some mins and I'll look at your problems :)
<mandel> gatox, I love how easy is to work in this project..
<gatox> mandel, no problem...... i'll keep trying to figure it out what is going on here
<gatox> mandel, my sarcasm detector is beeping!
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, lol
<ralsina_> good morning gatox!
<ralsina_> gatox, mandel: let's port everything to PHP+HTML5+google's java-to-javascript-thing!
<gatox> ralsina_, hi!
<mandel> ralsina_, gatox I'm sure we would not have errors like this => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396671/
<ralsina_> what's IBus? ;-)
<gatox> mandel, yay :S still that?
<gatox> mandel, i understand your pain jeje
<ralsina_> mandel: the WARN you could disable because it's basically that your graphcics card doesn't like a command
<mandel> gatox, it is at run time and it happens when we try to show a second preview..
<mandel> ralsina_, yes, I know, the one that worries me is Nux: [IBusIMEContext::IBusIMEContext] Can not connect to ibus
<ralsina_> mandel: right
<mandel> which has no meaning to me...
<ralsina_> mandel: all I see in google is references to pinyin input?
<mandel> ralsina_, I have the following  http://unity.ubuntu.com/nux/d1/ddc/classnux_1_1IBusIMEContext.html
<mandel> ralsina_, and is one of those cases where people say there is documentation but is just something from doxygen that has no info what so ever..
<ralsina_> mandel: yes, that's for pinyin input, look at http://unity.ubuntu.com/nux/da/d2b/InputMethodIBus_8h_source.html
<mandel> aggg I should not be fighting with this kind of bugs...
<mandel> fuuu nux
<ralsina_> mandel: indeed. Ping people. Don't bash your head.
<mandel> gatox, the problem I have is that I don't know what changed, I updated libunity to use the title and subtitle used in the parent class, everythign gets ok to the dash side and them booom!
<mandel> yet the standalone works correctly
<gatox> :S
<mandel> gatox, you are the only one that ill understand this: me cago el la puta madre de StaticCairoText y los layouts de nux!!!!!!!
 * mandel stand up and screams at the screen
<gatox> JAJAJAJAJAJA
<gatox> mandel, yap...... i fought a whole day with the layouts until you share your painful experience with me jeje
<mandel> gatox, looks like I more or less know where is the issue, I'm getting a text that is too long yet again and the layout goes nuts..
<mandel> we really really need to fix that..
<alecu> mandel: http://stackoverflow.com/a/6816879
<alecu> morning all, btw!
<mandel> alecu, fuuu to nux then!
<mandel> alecu, yet it goes nuts due to a diff reason.. also nux, but diff
<alecu> mandel: yes, this only explains the 1282 (invalid operation)
<mandel> alecu, the real problem is broken layouts in nux with a specific text ui element
<mandel> trying to help gatox and then look closer into that
<alecu> mandel: right: that sounds more like a loop in the code that does the layout. And those are usually conceptual issues.
<mandel> alecu, exactly, both the ui element and the layout are fighting to see who is right
<alecu> mandel: btw: here's my nux running. Not from trunk but straight from the packages via /usr/bin/unity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396756/
<mandel> alecu, no comments...
<mandel> ralsina_, how do you link bugs with the kanban thing?
<alecu> mandel: from lp to kanban?
<alecu> mandel: I think there's no automated solution. You can include the lp link in the kanban card, though.
<mandel> alecu, I want to add a new card that points to an lp bug, I remember they told us how to do it
<mandel> alecu, really? that is lame
<alecu> mandel: that's what we used in our team ages ago when we first tried kanban
<alecu> mandel: there might be a better way, let's ask.
<mandel> alecu, I remember, though that all this hudson thing had a better approach
<alecu> mandel: the better new way is for pushing new tasks from houston into kanban cards
<alecu> mandel: and then, when moving cards in kanban, the houston status would be updated
<alecu> mandel: I think there's no launchpad involved there.
<mandel> alecu, ok, then I'll do that..
<ralsina_> mandel, alecu: there is a way, a special way to write the card title I think, dsowen knows of course :-)
<ralsina_> so, we create the card in kanban or via houston, then link it to the bug and then everything updates at once
<mandel> gatox, this sounds interesting => http://paste.ubuntu.com/1396855/
<karni> There was something with a #bug humber I think. I don't really remember the details :<
<mandel> gatox, from the panco docs
<mandel> pango*
<gatox> mandel, :S interesting or blurry?
<mandel> gatox, well, the pango layout does diff things if the height is set to a negative number or a positive number, so I guess that the layout and the setlines are doing something wrong
<mandel> gatox, and for what I can see the static cairo context is not doing anything to stop idiocy from happening
<gatox> mandel, it sounds like a combo of unexpected things for me
<mandel> gatox, yes, I think no one though carefully about this..
<karni> Can someone explain me why a "DONE" card does not have a correlated green bar hilight in my project :< ?
<karni> That's distracting ;P
<gatox> lunch here!!
<ralsina_> joshuahoover: mumble?
<joshuahoover> ralsina_: will be there...ending another call now
<mmcc> ping briancurtin: I was just looking at the updater branch, and I think get_update_config is probably 100% common to mac & win, so maybe put it in __init__ or a separate common.py?
<briancurtin> mmcc: yeah i think i will end up doing that. waiting to see what else may be common in this
<mmcc> also, there's at least some code in get_exe_path and maybe other parts too that could be replaced with the dirspec get_program_path, which might then make that stuff platform-agnostic too
<briancurtin> yeah theres some newer stuff that i dont think i pushed yet that uses dirspec. need to see where else i can apply it
<mmcc> and a minor annoyance - there are a few ^Ms in are_updates_present, but can't tell if that's new or not
<mmcc> briancurtin: aha ok. cool
<mmcc> so maybe I can help soon by writing some tests… once you are happy enough with where the functions are going, I can write tests before the code is actually done
<briancurtin> mmcc: i think im pretty close to having it complete feature-wise. on windows we need to run the installer under elevation so i'm working around that. checking if updates are present seems solid
<mmcc> excellent. so I'll just get started on adding tests and I'll merge what you have whenever you want to push it over.
<mmcc> not planning on writing unit tests for the updater script itself, not sure how to handle that, really. if we want to be super thorough we could make that just a wrapper that imports a package that gets unit-tested, and runs an entry-point from that package…
<briancurtin> mmcc: we should eventually do that, but i dont think it's a requirement for right now
<mmcc> fine with me, it's small enough
<ralsina_> mmcc, briancurtin: yes, scripts should be logic-free wrappers over stuff that we test.
<ralsina_> but also yes, that can wait a week
<ralsina_> file a bug though
<mmcc> ok, I'll file it
<mmcc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1084701
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1084701 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "updater script has too much logic that isn't covered by unit tests" [Medium,Triaged]
<ralsina_> mmcc: thanks!
<briancurtin> ah this ShellExecute/runas business is fun
<ralsina_> while I'm around, briancurtin did yousee my email about failing netsh in the installer?
<briancurtin> ralsina_: yeah i did, i need to take a look at that. in the past we talked about doing another release soon after this one we have put together - i can have this netsh stuff fixed for that
<ralsina_> briancurtin: good enough for me
<briancurtin> i think someone said QA approved the one i sent last week?
<ralsina_> briancurtin: I did
<ralsina_> briancurtin: at least that's what the qa doc says :-)
<briancurtin> ralsina_: yeah i just saw that doc. i'll squeeze in the signing/uploading later today or early tomorrow morning
<ralsina_> briancurtin: cool
<briancurtin> i like how someone suggested we use piwik for analytics the day after they got backdoored
<dobey> brb
<Timmy> i have successfully compiled ubuntuone-client. but when i try to run the program, i face this error: http://paste.kde.org/617126/
<dobey> Timmy: yes, you'll need to install all the python dependencies as well
<dobey> Timmy: why are you building it from source vs. using the packages in ubuntu?
<Timmy> i am not using ubuntu
<Timmy> i use chakra
<dobey> ok; you'll need to install all the runtime python dependencies as well, to be able to run ubuntuone-syncdaemon.
<dobey> or well, ok
<owzim> Hi, I am on a Mac. Are my files on Ubuntu One encrypted on the server? Also, does Ubuntu One sync the diff or the whole file?
<beuno> owzim, they are not encrypted on the server
<beuno> and it syncs the whole file
<owzim> beuno: thanks
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-11-30
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, folks! :-D
 * mandel reboots
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how is everything going?
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<gatox> mandel, i hurt myself badly :P..... starting to look at the libunity-music branch to do the same for error preview
<mandel> gatox, awesome, it is quite easy, you need to add a protocol calss and a view class
<mandel> gatox, not terribly hard :)
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i added the task in kanban for that...... once that is done..... i think i can declare error preview complete
<mandel> gatox, awesome!!!
<mandel> gatox, I'm a little block with the static cairo text, once we have that we can move to start proposing merges :)
<gatox> mandel, oops :S ...
<mandel> gatox, I'm getting help from THE nux guy :)
<mandel> so we should get there
<gatox> mandel, jejeje
<gatox> mandel, i started to go to the gym on tuesday.... today i can't move my arm jejeej
<mandel> lol
<ralsina_> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina_, hi
<gatox> ok...... i need to go to the pharmacy...... my arm is killing me!!!!! brb
<gatox> back
<karni> Morni gs!
<karni> lolz
<karni> Mornings!
<ralsina_> good morning karni!
<karni> Morning ralsina_ o/
<alecu> hello all!
<newman> hello
<newman> is there anyone?
<davmor2> newman: hello
<newman> @davmor how are you?
<newman> I need to know, Is my files stored on Ubuntu One is secured from viruses?
<mandel> newman, what exactly do you mean?
<mandel> newman, would be nice if you give an example of what you are worried about
<newman> Thanks mandel, actually I use Ubuntu One in windows also. So if I keep a virus affected file/folder on my ubuntu one folder, will it be uploaded to Ubuntu One server or not?
<ralsina_> newman: yes
<mandel> nessita, the file sync will sync all file in which ever form they are, so in general yes
<newman> Okay. that's good
<mandel> newman, ^
<mandel> nessita, ignore me
<nessita> mandel: done! :-)
<mandel> :)
<newman> but as far as I know every server user anti virus for the server security.
<gatox> nessita, your should answer: always!
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> juaz
<newman> so my curiosity is that why ubuntu one server will not check my files
<newman> as it has a anti virus on its server.
<newman> don't take it otherwise
<newman> I'm a linux user just want to know about this.
<mandel> newman, so.. you have files that are not being uploaded?
<newman> Please help me anyone to clear my concept if there is any mistake.
<newman> no all my files are being uploaded perfectly.
<newman> My question is, will ubuntu one server allow a virus affected file on it's server.
<mandel> newman, AFAIK yes, it will we do not do any check on your files...
<newman> I see. Thanks for your help.
<alecu> newman: it's not common at all for viruses to happen on Ubuntu, that's why there's no checking.
<alecu> newman: my suggestion is that you always keep an up to date antivirus on your windows machine
<newman> Yes. I also think like that.
<ralsina_> mandel: http://ralsina.com.ar//galleries/london-paris-2012/2P1000197.JPG
 * mandel looks
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> lunch time
<davmor2> achuni my interwebs died
<davmor2> beuno could you let achuni know please
<beuno> davmor2, will do
<davmor2> Ta phone is not fun for circ
<davmor2> Irc grrrr
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<karni> mvo: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/software-center/fix-pygobject-deprecation-warnings/+merge/136712
<alecu> ok, let's call this a week. Bye all!
<karni> mmcc: +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/ubuntuone-client/find-proxy-tunnel-fix-1083832/+merge/136593
<karni> Bye all!
<fugue88> o/
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-12-01
<bob1> I downloaded and installed Mint 14, then through Synaptic downloaded Ubuntuone control panel. I have also  downloaded through Mint's  "Software Manager".  Ubuntuone doesn't show up anywhere in the "applications". Your asistance most appreciated.
#ubuntuone 2013-11-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Parfait Day! :-D
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey - word on the street is that you guys are in control of the application lens development going on right now that will replace the need for Software Center.  Do any of you have any links to blueprints or more information on this?  Just trying to get my head wrapped around it early on
<davmor2> FunnyLookinHat: I have a feeling that it is a holiday in Argentina where most of the devs are based today. dobey is this something you can help with at all or is it one for Argentinians?
<dobey> FunnyLookinHat: i don't think there are any blueprints for the changes to the scope, no
<FunnyLookinHat> Oh ok - thanks :)
<dobey> FunnyLookinHat: what were you looking to know?
<FunnyLookinHat> dobey, If the App lens was ( more or less ) in the form that it would be when Software Center goes away
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e. is it safe to say that, at this point, if I didn't use Software center and only the App lens, would I be evaluating the solution that's coming down the pipeline
<dobey> software-center isn't going away in 14.04
<dobey> we'll be adding app purchasing to the click scope in 14.04 though, so people will be able to sell their click packaged apps on phone/tablet
<FunnyLookinHat> Right - but after 14.04 it's going away, yes?
<FunnyLookinHat> ( Going off of this doc ) https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AiT4gOXSkmapdGdFejk0MjFydUlNMDVoMXNRdGdkbFE#gid=1
<dobey> well, there are 2 whole years before 16.04. it will likely go away before then, but we don't have an exact timeline for removing it at the moment
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok - thanks dobey !
<dobey> it won't be going away before there is either a way to purchase/install debs directly from the dash, or everything becomes click packages
<dobey> the ubuntuone packages listed in that doc are also very unlikely to be ported to python 3 ever
#ubuntuone 2013-11-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy French Toast Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-11-29
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Electronic Greetings Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-12-01
<neriko> Good morning/afternoon/evening
<neriko> I am attempting to use UbuntuOne for the first time, and keep getting the 'IPCerror' message. I have already removed/reinstalled UbuntuOne and restarted my computer. Same message. Can someone help me, please?
<jelle_s> Hello, My name is Jelle, and i have a problem with connecting a usb device in virtualbox,  do you know where to correctly post this question?
#ubuntuone 2014-11-24
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Celebrate Your Unique Talent Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Shopping Reminder Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-26
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cake Day! \o/
#ubuntuone 2014-11-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Phillip Hughes Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-11-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Buy Nothing Day! :-D
